# Transformers: The Movie



## Nerf Herder (Aug 2, 2005)

No, I'm not talking about the old animated movie. I'm referring to the upcoming Transformers live action movie. Well...it's still two years off, but it sounds interesting enough. There isn't much out about it, but there is a bit. Check out tranformerslive.com if yer interested in finding out more.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Aug 2, 2005)

lol well i was about to put Azraels editorial on the old movie here, but i guess i cant now, transformers was awsome earlier on in life, but not as much now (to me at least) i guess ill check it out


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, Transformers has kinda gone downhill in recent years. Hopefully the movie won't suck though.


----------



## Rainy Days (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah Trans. just isn't as good as it used to be. But maybe they will redeem themselves with a decient movie. And it better have Bumblebee and the chick car too!


----------



## Wierd Divide (Aug 2, 2005)

After seeing the Citroen advert where the car transforms into a big robot and does a really cool dance, I definately thought that they could easily make a live action transformers movie. If it looks as good as the advert then I'm excited about it.


----------



## iaido (Aug 3, 2005)

Live-action?  Doesn't sound appealing.  Animation and CG, yes.  Live-action?  Hell no.


----------



## semperfi (Aug 3, 2005)

i heared it a while ago.....
is going to be a real action movie with alot of special effects......
optimus prime is in the movie


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 3, 2005)

One thing.
Pls dont suck.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 4, 2005)

Well...we've got two years to sit and wait and wonder if the movie's gonna suck horribly. Let's start now.


----------



## Bleach Me (Aug 4, 2005)

^^  Hahahaha...

so funny


----------



## iaido (Aug 4, 2005)

semperfi said:
			
		

> i heared it a while ago.....
> is going to be a real action movie with alot of special effects......
> optimus prime is in the movie


I see you took up the Marine Corps motto.


----------



## Zun Liako (Aug 5, 2005)

If The Touch and Peter Cullen aren't in it, it's going to suck


Nothing will ever top the first 30 minutes of the first one anyway.

/broken childhood <--


----------



## semperfi (Sep 6, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> I see you took up the Marine Corps motto.


there are not many people who know what it means  
respect  
qua patret orbis.......for the dutchies


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 6, 2005)

Out of the recent ones i liked Transformers Armada, it was good, but the sequel to it was average. I doubt this movie will be good, but you never know what it could be like.


----------



## semperfi (Sep 6, 2005)

just bring in the movie and the first episodes


----------



## JoshDB (Sep 6, 2005)

The animated movie owned. I hope the new live action one is at least half as good.


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2005)

I am gonna either watch it in the theaters or borrow it from the library. Really depends on how hungry and/or mad and/or tired I am.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 9, 2005)

They had some stuff for the movie at San Diego Comic-Con this year.

Set for release for Summer 2007.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 13, 2006)

*Transformers the movie that cant be good*

like the title says this aint good



> AskMen.com says the Transformers movie will make several changes to the original characters as they appeared in the classic cartoons.
> 
> So far, the changes include:
> 
> ...



soundwave a HELICOPTER??!?!?!?!

i know enough to not like the movie already


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 13, 2006)

This is so wrong.........


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ha, Soundwave, a helicopter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2006)

I can only pretend that this is untrue, hoax, or a flat out joke.

Otherwise, I will never watch this movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2006)

Always hated transformers so this news has no effect on me.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Feb 13, 2006)

Guaranteed to suck but I'll end up watching it anyway since I'm an Megatard/Tardimus Prime.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 14, 2006)

I HAve to see this shit to believe it.

when does NGE comes out?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 14, 2006)

That just looks so wrong...I grew up on transformers...and that just appears that it's going to suck.  I might as well watch the original transformers movie that came out in 1986 instead of watching this.  I seriously hope that's a joke.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 14, 2006)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I can only pretend that this is untrue, hoax, or a flat out joke.
> 
> Otherwise, I will never watch this movie.




its very true 
dreamworks is making the movie and it set to premiere on the 4th ofjuly next year

also george clooney is said to do the voice of optimus prime


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2006)

....George Clooney ain't bad. That's the best that I can say so far about this movie.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm...we aint seen the movie / trailer yet so i guess is still abit too early to make a comment like "i wont like it" etc.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 16, 2006)

寫輪眼 said:
			
		

> Hmm...we aint seen the movie / trailer yet so i guess is still abit too early to make a comment like "i wont like it" etc.




well transformers is a cartoon based on cars turning into robots

if they cant  make a movie where all the robots are not the same type of car as in the cartoon they might as well not call it transformers

anyway im guessing this is gonna be a movie ala thunderbirds remake from a couple of years ago


----------



## cloin (Feb 16, 2006)

Are you guys crazy?  How can a film directed by Michael Bay, who brought you such timeless classics as Pearl Harbor and Armaggedon, and written by the guys who have brought you such heartwarming tales as Core and Catwoman, *not* be good?


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 16, 2006)

What about star scream, do I even want to know?


----------



## FEFFRock (Feb 17, 2006)

Nuuuu!!! soundwave was my favorite old character!!!
I thought they could at least make him a PSP or something like that and keep it true to the original as far as his minions go.
Will we have laserbeak and ravage, rumble, and frenzy?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

the colin said:
			
		

> Are you guys crazy?  How can a film directed by Michael Bay, who brought you such timeless classics as Pearl Harbor and Armaggedon, and written by the guys who have brought you such heartwarming tales as Core and Catwoman, *not* be good?


colin wins yet another thread! 

This news sucks and I forsee mega suckage. =/


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 17, 2006)

pearl harbour sucked balls man

and transformers is about robots turning into certain cars (and other stuff)

how can soundwave who was that cool decepticon with the cool voice that had a panther, a bird and alitte robot in his chest ( he was a tape recorder)
HOW the hell could they change him into a helicopter there are already decepticon helicopters


----------



## cloin (Feb 25, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> pearl harbour sucked balls man



Gee wow, there was no sarcasm in my post at all.  Nope, it wasn't just dripping with the ripe, sweet fermentation of pure unadulterated sarcasm.  No sir.


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 26, 2006)

dont care for transformers anymore now..... getting old and stuff....


----------



## T0usen (Mar 3, 2006)

Coulda sworn Soundwave turned into a port o potty....


Too much  robot chicken I guess.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 3, 2006)

With the exception of Beast Wars all the other transformers series have been pretty bad anyway...I expect this to be no different. Just another toy commercial.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2006)

*TRANSFORMERS TEH MOVIE zOMG!!!!*

I just got back fromseeing Pirates of the Carribean.

And they had as a teaser trailer....

TRANSFORMERS TEH MOVIEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Coming Julay 4th of Next year....

I so can't wait!


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 7, 2006)

TRANSFORMERS???, you mean car or trucks transformer into robots?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2006)

AUTOBOTS, DECEPTICONS, OPTIMUS PRIME, MEGAZORD! ONE IN THE SAME 

Though all they showed was a Mars rover being attacked by a robot silhouette and a lot of words, the very prospect had me shouting in my seat spazzing out.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 9, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> AUTOBOTS, DECEPTICONS, OPTIMUS PRIME, MEGAZORD! ONE IN THE SAME
> 
> Though all they showed was a Mars rover being attacked by a robot silhouette and a lot of words, the very prospect had me shouting in my seat spazzing out.


Megazord is from Power Rangers, but that's not the point.

Don't fuck it up.  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T FUCK IT UP!  THAT'S MY CHILDHOOD MAN!!!

anyway, here's the trailer


awww man, to hear "Robots In Disguise" on the big screen.  Joygasm!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 9, 2006)

I just came from pirates as well.  I was not expecting this trailer.  I'm excited for a regular trailer, not a teaser.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW horrible


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so pumped up on Transformer love, I even changed my sig!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2006)

^LMAO, sig owns


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Jul 9, 2006)

Nearly exploded out of my seat when i saw the movie poster and then the trailer. This is gonna kick hard ass man. I cannot WAIT for this to come out.


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> WOW horrible





take it back!!


----------



## Slips (Jul 10, 2006)

Michael Bay is directing. Hes done some decent stuff and some crap stuff.

This could be hit or miss.

If they put a shit load of action in it and dont worry too much about plot I'd take that

Theres a cgi test run roaming the net somewhere too


----------



## Balthamos (Jul 10, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> I'm so pumped up on Transformer love, I even changed my sig!



Your sig made me Laugh alot XD

I am not to fond of a transformers film though...
I WANT DRAGONBALL Z LIVE ACTION HAIRCUTS D:

:3 still, might be good..IIii dunno XP


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 17, 2006)

Penny Arcade made a comic about the movie
[T-N]Powerpuff_Girls_Z_-_03_[1F183C95].avi 

Maihell Baeh, thith ith a travethty.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 18, 2006)

It's gonna be way awesome!    But did they have to make the trailor come out so damnn early!


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 18, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> Theres a cgi test run roaming the net somewhere too


could u post the Link please....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 19, 2006)

he means this
x
it's been found out to not have to do with the movie, however.

also, here's a car commercial from Europe
x
awesome!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jul 19, 2006)

The original anime movie was great (my 50 year old dad even loves it), if the new movie had copied the original movie scene for scene (minus the annoying kid) then it would have been a success. I just hope that the real movie will be good since I need a good Transformers fix.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it looks cool, they are all realistic looking.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2006)

Advertising a movie a year ahead of time = stupid.

The teaser trailer didn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 19, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Advertising a movie a year ahead of time = stupid.
> 
> The teaser trailer didn't appeal to me at all.


It's not really stupid. They are just letting the public know that they are working on the movie. When the Death Note movie was advertised way ahead of time, everyone was going ZOMG!! n stuff.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 19, 2006)

Another Transformers movie? I bet it's gunna be kiddy like the new TV show. The old Transformers movie was badass. [The one from the 1980's.]


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 7, 2007)

*Transformers the Movie*

No, NOT the new one!

I'm talking about the one from 1986, aka the best fucking animated movie EVER (ya know, back when American cartoons still kicked ass)!

Granted, it had cheesy 80s music throughout, but who cares.  It still ruled!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus, it did the one thing that no anime seemed to ever do: have THE main character die!
Optimus: Death of a Hero




Now that I think of it, if this was between humans, then this would probably be the bloodiest movie in human history.

Who else has seen this awesome movie?


----------



## khorven (Feb 7, 2007)

can't remember, i was like 4 when this show was on tv, but i remember the movie playing maybe 5 years ago on ytv or something. It was pretty cool. But i wanna watch the new one


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 10, 2007)

TransFormers Fan since 1992.  Sadly grew up with the G2 Toys and wish I had Megatron Gun Mode to this day T_T just can't spend $200+ for a reissue.  

I own the original VHS release of the movie along with the latest 20th anniversary DVD.  This is an awesome movie and I love it a lot.  The music was great too (Stan Bush FTW). 

Still I wouldn't call it an anime <.< even though Toei helped with the movie, the cartoon was made by us and then picked up by Japan in 1986 with Headmasters and beyond.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> No, NOT the new one!
> 
> I'm talking about the one from 1986, aka the best fucking animated movie EVER (ya know, back when American cartoons still kicked ass)!
> 
> ...



Yeah very true, the old movie was really good for it's time. This is my favourite scene in the whole movie without a doubt...it's all about Optimus Prime.

Link: Optimus: Death of a Hero


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 20, 2007)

*TRANSFORMERS MOVIE OFFICIAL THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hey. wazzup. i just want to see if thers enee transfans out there that are as psyched about the new movie as i am. so if u like optimus prime, autobots and decepticons, this is the thread to see.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 20, 2007)

i already took time off of work to see that one!!


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 20, 2007)

All i know is that the movie is going to be amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Heero (Mar 21, 2007)

yes this on my to see list this year next to 300, spiderman 3 etc


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG thanx for responding you guys and/or girls. I never thought anyone was going to because im an oober TF fan. Optimus Prime is a god. Go to youtube to see a trailer if you want


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 22, 2007)

I still cant believe theres a Transformers movie. This should be a please for all the fans out there.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 22, 2007)

^yeah lol....but the thread isnt doing all that well either!!


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 22, 2007)

Ninja Chuchan, I like your Gaara style and opinion. I sure wish it would do better too, though


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 23, 2007)

i dont know how many times i have watche the preview when it first came out..........i was speachless =P


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 25, 2007)

Merged five Transformers threads into one. 

Plus a bump. Still can't wait til I get to see this movie tho.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't do a movie based on the Transformers whereby The boss of the good guys was a Gorilla. Optimus Primal i think was his name.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Mar 25, 2007)

omg. the new one comes out 7/4/*07* its not two years off. if u were making an analogy, sry


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2007)

AHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHH I SAW THE MOVIE TODAY

IT OWNS YOUR SOUL!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 28, 2007)

where....WHERE.....*WHERE*.....*WHERE*


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2007)

I laughed too hard when Bonecrusher just rollerbladed through that innocent bus....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2007)

For those lucky enough to see it, how was Hugo as Megatron?

Was it anything like the clip in this


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2007)

People have already seen it, how fucking unfair. Us Brits are gonna have to wait until late july to see it. All I can say is that there better be an awesome fight between Prime and Megatron.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jun 28, 2007)

I will go see that movie just cuz Peter Cullen (optimus Prime) is one of my favorite Actors.


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> People have already seen it, how fucking unfair. Us Brits are gonna have to wait until late july to see it. All I can say is that there better be an awesome fight between Prime and Megatron.



Man that sucks in the U.S.A we get to se are in july third like you. 

Who's country alredy got to see it...


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 28, 2007)

8 GATES said:


> Man that sucks in the U.S.A we get to se are in july third like you.



What are you talking about? It doesn't officially come out in the UK until the 27th July!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't wait for the 2nd of July. All of the clips online have only increased my anticipation.


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 28, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> What are you talking about? It doesn't officially come out in the UK until the 27th July!



In the UK it is 27 of july but not in america.In america it is 3 of july. 

I don't know why..... are you in UK right now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2007)

FOR ONCE WE AUSTRALIANS GET SOMETHING BEFORE YOU SILLY YANKS!

I LOVED THE MOVIE! INCREDIBLY FUNNY! INCREDIBLE ACTION! INCREDIBLE HAWTNESS!

God damn when I heard about this movie two years ago, my expectations were freaking high (being a huge fan that has read nearly all the comics) and the movie exceeded all expectations. Also two sequels are planned. Grimlock anyone?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm going to guess that his protoform lands in a museum or one of those roadside dinosaur parks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2007)

I would like to see Shockwave come with the Predacons (who have a grudge against the Dinobots in the comics) 

Grimlock simple has to say 'ME GRIMLOCK. BADASS'


----------



## Arishem (Jun 28, 2007)

Shockwave


Soundwave


If they look anything like this, I'll be happy.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm from the Philippines and I am about to see this movie  . I will post on what I think about this movie soon but it looks GREAT from the trailers.


----------



## Danny (Jun 29, 2007)

Being the transformer fan I am for the last 20 years I will share my views of this movie in spoielr tags



*Spoiler*: __ 





It was 99% perfect. only negative point was the 'Cons lacked personality.

The voice actors were spectactular!!!!!! Hugo was an awesome Megatron and  Starscreams VA was great.

The quotes were perfect Cullen didnt miss a beat he is Optimus and always will be.

The action was the best ever the computer effects are unrivaled!!

I give it a 10/10 it made me laugh made me get all emotionally when prime said One shall stand one shall fall. I felt like crying.

and to quote the movie

"this is so much better than armageddon!!!"






Best movie ever


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 29, 2007)

Just came back. The movie was  GREAT! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



To show how good this movie is I will give some points on what transformers did right compared to the other shitty movies this summer; it had a simple and well done storyline compared to the confusing and at times boring POTC 3; The characters were great ;Optimus Prime, Megatron and Bumble Bee were awesome compared to Spiderman 3, and Fantastic 4 where the villians are sympathetic, pathetic, or just fucked up (venom, galactus ). The comedy is decent but compared to Spiderman 3 it was a breath of fresh air. Followed up with a good storyline, it was long with action everywhere compared to POTC 3 where there was only one good fight worth mentioning, Shrek 3 which was just not good enough and Fantastic 4 with the same old style where the good guys lose than all of a sudden kick the bad guys ass in less than a minute. And FINALLY the action which Michael Bay was made for; fuck Venom vs. Spiderman, Jack Sparrow vs. Davy Jones, Dr. Doom vs. the Torch or Silver Surfer vs. GALACTUS(wtf) the fight I cannot even count how many fight scenes but all where great and long. and I was so happy when 
 Optimus Prime said to Megatron one shall stand one shall fall, I will always remember that line. The only thing I disliked was the Decepticons lacking personality, I mean they hardly talked and the only ones memorable would be Megatron and Starscream, but I wished Starscream had more screentime .




I give this a 10/10; the only movie I ever gave a perfect after so many months.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)

From the 86 movie that mid-air jump Prime did was badass. It would be great to see it again in the new movie.....


----------



## Danny (Jun 29, 2007)

Transformers 2 has been greenlighted to plan it out.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent......

Shame that Hodrod was heavily blamed for Prime's death after Hodrod interfered everyone hated him.


----------



## Danny (Jun 29, 2007)

Hotrod  and only the fans hated him the cast loved him


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)

True, true indeed it wasn't his fault anyhow Prime was gonna die anyway Hotrod just made the situation worse for being a Blaster Blocker for Megatron.....


----------



## Danny (Jun 29, 2007)

I would of killed hot rod


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes sometimes I picture myself in that moment where I could grab Prime's blaster and bash Hotrod's optics without mercy.....


----------



## Brand New (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, I'm totally going to check this out.

When Robots in Disguise came out when I was 10, and I was hooked on the show. I remember have Megatron, and I got Optimus Prime, it was great. This seems to be something that won't ruin my childhood.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2007)

"Sam, were you masturbating?"


----------



## Arishem (Jun 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgkFM3M5exA[/YOUTUBE]

This clip was on Letterman last night. OMG, Megatron sounds so evil. I love it!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh...my... 

Had they not stated, I would have not recognized Hugo's voice


----------



## Danny (Jun 30, 2007)

Starscreams VA was awesome aswell


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

Movie looks so badass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Movie looks so badass.



Movie _is_ badass


----------



## Huh? (Jun 30, 2007)

After months of waiting i finally got to see this movie today, and let me just say.............. HOLY SHIT THAT MOVIE WAS FUKIN AWSEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how good were the animations!!!!!
The thing that really made me like this movie was the fact that they kept the plot simple and didnt try to take itself too seriously(i.e the hulk).
Also there was alot more comedy than i expected but it wasnt bad comedy, it was pretty much spot on. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



How good was the indian call centre 




So whether your an old school fan like me or a fan of the new sereis (if there are any?) or if you just want to see a good movie, then i highly recomend watching this.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

Huh? said:


> After months of waiting i finally got to see this movie today, and let me just say.............. HOLY SHIT THAT MOVIE WAS FUKIN AWSEOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how good were the animations!!!!!
> The thing that really made me like this movie was the fact that they kept the plot simple and didnt try to take itself too seriously(i.e the hulk).
> Also there was alot more comedy than i expected but it wasnt bad comedy, it was pretty much spot on.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Good to hear, gotta wait till Tuesday but i'm ready, it's gonna be nice.


----------



## Edo (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard form a lot of different people, fans and not, that the movie was amazing!

I can't wait anymore....I want to see it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

Edo said:


> I heard form a lot of different people, fans and not, that the movie was amazing!
> 
> I can't wait anymore....I want to see it.



Haha man me too. This is what the fuck transformer needed, some badass new designs and kickass fights.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 2, 2007)

only another day to go, if I wasn't working monday I'd goto the 8pm showing, but I normally get off around midnight-1am, so I'm going tuesday morning


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> only another day to go, if I wasn't working monday I'd goto the 8pm showing, but I normally get off around midnight-1am, so I'm going tuesday morning



Yeah me too man, can't fucking wait.


----------



## Danny (Jul 2, 2007)

seen it twice now  yay


----------



## Radharn (Jul 2, 2007)

This movie is awesome!


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Question_ 



So is the small infiltrating robot changin to a stereo, Soundwave? Cause it defenitely doesn't look like Soundwave. If not why the hell didn't they put Soundwave in?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2007)

Radharn said:


> This movie is awesome!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler Question_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was Frenzy. Though I believe they're attempting Soundwave in the sequel. He wasn't included because transforming a giant robot to a small stereo was as bad as one turning into a gun


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

Danny said:


> I would of killed hot rod




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq1_6D9QS9Y[/YOUTUBE]


Anyways, got myself a ticket to the 8PM and first showing tonight and I pray for it to be a great movie even if they did mess up Megatron in design.  According to Seibertron.com's forums, people that have seen it have said it's really good, so here is hoping.  


G1 forever...


----------



## The Captain (Jul 2, 2007)

I AM MEGATRON!

One shall stand,one shall fall.

Those lines made me shiver in excitement.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 2, 2007)

Less than 24hrs before this epic movies airs *will be first in line*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2007)

Going tomorrow at 12 in the mornin, can't wait. Three of my friends seeing it as we speak at the 8 o'clock show.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 2, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was Frenzy. Though I believe they're attempting Soundwave in the sequel. He wasn't included because transforming a giant robot to a small stereo was as bad as one turning into a gun



Also becuase Bay didn't want any mass shifting transformation. All the transformations were meant to more or less have a equal mass


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 3, 2007)

*ATRED, an early screening of Transformers AAR*

Fanboy hatred beats deeper within my heart than it ever has before. It froths great than the waters of Charybdis, and burns hotter than the searing heat of a thousands suns.

The movie was simply amazing, blowing past my greatest expectations. The action was heart stoppingly intense, the plot was streamlined and made sense, and it was funny. The first hour of the movie was absolutely hilarious. I hadn’t seen a crowd so into and enjoying a movie in years.

And then…around the two hour mark… it happened. At first I thought it was some weird premonition, but then it hit me and the rest of the crowd what we were seeing. Some fuckstick up in the box had loaded the second to last reel in wrong, and we were seeing the end of the climactic battle, upside down and in reverse. There was nearly a riot.

Now, I’d say the majority of the crowd was men in their middle 20s, regular joes you’d see in any run down corner bar or at a minor league baseball game. Yet I witnessed grown men shrieking like a Japanese schoolgirl being ravaged by a tentacle monster. “WTF’S GOING ON!?” “COVER YOUR EYES!!!” “DON’T LOOK!!!” “SHUT IT OFF! SHUT IT OFF! SHUT IT OFF!” I’d say at least one to two dozen people rose as one and sprinted out of the theater so they wouldn’t see anymore, as well as to tell the staff what had happened. The rest of us just sat there stunned; some into silence, others ranting and raving.

It took those bastards twenty five minutes to get the movie back up. But even worse, the projector must have eaten 5 minutes worth of film, because that’s about how far ahead I’d estimate the movie was when it came back. Suffice it to say, we weren’t pleased, especially since the staff made it clear in the intermission there would be no refunds. A bunch of people just left when it came back on ahead of schedule but I stayed ‘till the end. Suffice it to say I’m never going to watch a movie there, ever again.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 3, 2007)

WHOA THE MOVIE WAS AWSOME!!!!My fav person in it was Mikaela,she can hot wire cars,drive amazingly well, and TONS of other stuff, but best of all we have the same hometown!i just found that out on movie site.
so ya i'd say that everyone should see this movie without a doubt


----------



## Danny (Jul 3, 2007)

All the Trasnformer fans have loved it so far bar one thing

Decepticons didnt get enough lines or personality


----------



## Spike (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw it yesterday and I can safely say it's the best movie this year!

Action and comedy, some romance, all in one awesome package.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> All the Trasnformer fans have loved it so far bar one thing
> 
> Decepticons didnt get enough lines or personality



I agree, hopefully the sequel won't bother with introductions and focus more of robots kicking the crap out of each other


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 3, 2007)

Woohoo! Brits get to wait until the end of the month!


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 3, 2007)

Danny said:


> All the Trasnformer fans have loved it so far bar one thing
> 
> Decepticons didnt get enough lines or personality




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree the Decepticons only appeared near the end, and Starscream only said one line. 

BUT after seeing the ending I feel that if they make a sequel we will be seeing more of Starscream, possible survivors like Barricade and Scorponok and the other Decepticons.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh man.  I went and saw this movie last night at 10:45.  I can easily say this is the best action oriented movie i've seen in ages.  Easily will be the #1 movie this year (followed closely by Rob Zombie's Halloween hopefully  )
Oh and the girl in this movie is absolutely gorgeous.  Words don't even begin to give justice to the beauty that emanates off of her (and her sweaty skin  )


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 3, 2007)

*HOLY.FUCKTASMICALLY.ORGASMICALLY.AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i watched it last night at the 8:00 showing.....IT WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i want to see it again again and again!!!


----------



## Danny (Jul 3, 2007)

Megan is a horrible actress despite being hot


----------



## shuinz (Jul 3, 2007)

GOOD OLD TRANSFORMER SOUND EFFECTS = WIN THE INTRAWEBS ( i bet they could too!)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 3, 2007)

I pray for the good of the box office, for this movie to beat Spider-Man 3 in first place...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Fucking SICK< fucking best movie man.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 3, 2007)

Just finished waching it hours ago and it was FUCKING OWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!  That shit was HOTT HOTT HOTT!!!!!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 3, 2007)

I just came back from the movie theatre. This movie was awesome, it definitely way better than Spider-Man 3 in both action & special effects. As a matter of fact, it was better than Spider-Man 3 all together. The movie couldn't been much better if the Decepticons were given personality & each transformer had a one-on-one fights. I mean, only Optimus & Bumblebee had one-on-one fights.


----------



## Kamakura (Jul 3, 2007)

Man, I hate to be that guy but I really didn't get into that movie...
The comedy in the beginning was welcome and I enjoyed it and the action was intense and even awesome in some places.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That being said, this movie messed up some key things. Devastator, the tank, shouldn't have been there. Why? Bonecrusher was there. Dude c'mon, Bonecrusher and five other Contructicons together form Contruticon Devastator (Captain Devastator, he's a hero, gonna bring pollution down to zero). Anyways, that was really messed up. But I heard he was supposed to be Brawl (a tank bot). But they didn't fix it. Then the 5 additional Decepticons who survived along with Starscream didn't get much done. Barricade, cop car, just up and disappears and his door is found on the boat at the end (riiiiiight). Scorponok, scorpion thing, got his tail severed and retreated into the sand. The end. (seriously? where'd he go) And of course the three newbie bots, MD-Bot (Mountain Dew machine), Xbox 360-bot (Xbox 360), and the bot who came out of the steering wheel. They just kinda left. Granted the Xbox 360 and steering wheel bots wouldn't be able to do jack against the soliders or the Autobots but MD-bot had those rockets and machine guns and was terrorizing the people on the street (who strangley all stayed to watch wtf?) And how did Devastator not do anything serious? Granted it was messed up, but he's like Megatron and should've been kicking ass instead of standing in a 4-way intersection shooting and nothing. And then friggin' Bumblebee kills him....wtf? And last but not least, Megatron's serious character flaw. He just needed the cube and didn't need anything else, yet he didn't touch Sam but he flicked that guy into a taxi after he fell, so he has no real feelings, so why'd he not kill Sam? I can understand this more than the other stuff though, because it HAD to happen.




Starscream

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he gets to be the new leader since he didn't get to overthrow Megatron before he was killed. I want to see what he'd do since he always steps in to lead the group when Megatron is gone.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Kamakura said:


> Man, I hate to be that guy but I really didn't get into that movie...
> The comedy in the beginning was welcome and I enjoyed it and the action was intense and even awesome in some places.
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like you were to much of a fan of the old series, it was entertaining as hell, and it got that across, to me that's all that matters


----------



## Kamakura (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah but that's how it is with every movie version of a game/book/comic or whatever. Someone is always gonna be disappointed and/or say the movie was unfaithful.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah to bad though, i for one thought it was even better then G1 and on par with beast wars, the excitement was overwhelming.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 3, 2007)

The bad guy in the sequel will be the Mountain Dew machine.


----------



## Kamakura (Jul 3, 2007)

Meh they made some stupid mistakes that will really piss off the hardcore guys so poo on them for that
And on a related note
BEAST WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS (I miss those days)



Yeah the MD machine is probably Megatron's long-lost cyberson or something *crosses fingers for a toy version*


(Oh and special thanks to whoever gave me my first bad rep, you popped my cherry, and I'll get on that ASAP for ya)


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 3, 2007)

Man I loved the movie it was great, my favorite transformer though has to be the decepticon stereo


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 3, 2007)

A funny, action packed movie. I saw the original 86 movie as a kid, but didn't see too much of the show. Needless to say though, this is Bay's best film since The Rock.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 3, 2007)

Kamakura said:


> Starscream
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he was one of the F-22s that fired on Megatron so he was still as much a traitor as ever.




The comic further expands on him, having been leader of the Decepticons in Megatron's absense, though his rule is questioned by those loyal to Megatron


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 3, 2007)

Well re: Starscream 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Since he flies off in the end, I hope he comes back.




And the X-Box transformer should be the villain in the next movie haha

=S=


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Well re: Starscream
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Probably just break from overheating


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 3, 2007)

I just saw the movie and I have to say that movie was pure epic win....


----------



## Nexas (Jul 3, 2007)

So they are already setting things up for next movie. Wonder if we'll get Galvatron and Unicron in the next one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

One of the best lines in the movie is Jazz opening. "Whats Crackin Bitchs" lol.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 3, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So they are already setting things up for next movie. Wonder if we'll get Galvatron and Unicron in the next one.



Quite possible, I see Galvatron in the movie and Unicorn saved for the end to allow them to make a 3rd.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jul 3, 2007)

Loved the film.  Optimus Prime, Ironhide, and Megatron were as badass as ever.  Bumblebee was much cooler than he was in the cartoon.  Starscream fucking dominates bitches!  It was pretty funny, too.  Yeah yeah, the cheesy love story and the whole Sector 7 thing is kinda typical, but my Transformers fanaticism can overlook such mediocrity.

Much better than I had expected, and clearly set up for a sequel...that Michael Bay hopefully will not direct.  Stupid fucking shaky cam action shots suck.  Get a real action genre director who can pull off choreographed fight sequences better without hiding everything in a ridiculous blur.

About Barricade

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the graphic novel he gets killed by Optimus in the freeway chase scene.  Supposedly his death's absence was an editing error.




As for a sequel

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rumor has it that Shockwave, Soundwave, the constructicons(some renamed, obviously), the dinobots and Omega Supreme will be in the second film.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 3, 2007)

Just saw it, it was good. Basically lots of explosions and giant robots beating the crap out of eachother. Not a masterpiece but a solid and entertaining summer film.

Main problem was not focusing enough on the Decepticons, they should of gotten more screentime. However it doesn't ruin the movie.

Plus that girl in it was freakin hot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm definately going to check it out tomorrow! What would yu guys rate it on 1-10?

And who was the Ipod transformer?


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 3, 2007)

Fuckin awesome. That made up for the gayass tv show and then some.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 3, 2007)

Awsome action loved it

MEGAN FOX!!! OMG she is like to hot its unfair

I hope they have a sequel but I hope its Beast Wars. Beast Wars pwns.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 3, 2007)

Just got back minutes ago.....

I *loved *it.  <--And I don't do that much. heh

A great mix of comedy, action, and story.
They really used the 2+ hours well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I remember sitting there wondering about where Starscream was. heh
But I suppose it's a bit of symbolism, Decepticons and Megatron in trouble and losing/lost......Starscream gone and doesn't bother.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I'm definately going to check it out tomorrow! What would yu guys rate it on 1-10?
> 
> And who was the Ipod transformer?



Easy 10, no complaints.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2007)

The movie was awesome.. though I fell asleep at the last part when Optimus and Megatron went head to head with each other.  Man, I feel so dumb.

There was a real good balance between the comedy action and drama in the movie. I Really liked it. I mean I,ve got absolutely no complaints.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The movie was awesome.. though I fell asleep at the last part when Optimus and Megatron went head to head with each other.  Man, I feel so dumb.
> 
> *There was a real good balance between the comedy action and drama in the movie. I Really liked it. I mean I,ve got absolutely no complaints.*



Agree 100%, going to see it again tomorrow with two more friends.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 3, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I'm definately going to check it out tomorrow! What would yu guys rate it on 1-10?
> 
> And who was the Ipod transformer?



I'd give it a solid 9/10.
It did what it was suppose to do and did it well imo. 

You mean the CD Player? Frenzy


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 3, 2007)

i just saw it today. and i was totally blown away. i guess my expectations were low due to my doubts of a live action transformers movie but i was raised on old school transformers. so badass.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Agree 100%, going to see it again tomorrow with two more friends.



Since you saw it can you tell me who won the battle between Optimus and Megatron also what happened to Bumblebee?  I'm so pissed that I fell asleep on that..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm. Frenzy, never head of him before. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Since you saw it can you tell me who won the battle between Optimus and Megatron also what happened to Bumblebee?  I'm so pissed that I fell asleep on that..



*Spoiler*: __ 




Optimus was losing and then Sam used the all spark to fuck megatron spark and kill him. Bumblebee get's his voice back and ask if it's ok to stay with Sam. Did you see Jazz die? Why the kill him!? The coolest one *In terms of voice and acting* And he was murdered! 




Hope that helped.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate myself I hate myself!  It's not fair! It's not fair! Why did I fall asleep!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hate myself I hate myself!  It's not fair! It's not fair! Why did I fall asleep!



Go see it again?  

Got two action figures today after the movie. 

Optimus prime before getting the truck suit - 


Wreckage - 


Together -


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2007)

Hands down the best movie of 2007 (I've seen) so far. 10/10. it's the perfect summer flick.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Go see it again?
> 
> Got two action figures today after the movie.
> 
> ...



I got the deluxe Optimus Prime and Voyager Blackout. Will probably get Protoform Prime and Starscream later.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm gonna see it for the 4th! 

It's gonna be awesome - a movie, than fireworks. Yeahhhh....>;P


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Jul 4, 2007)

Cut and paste of a review I wrote on another non-anime forum. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Before you think about watching this movie, consider this. It's a movie about sentient robots that transform into cars, trucks, airplanes and stuff. They talk, too. Think about that for a minute. If you can't wrap your head around that, don't freakin' watch the movie and then trash it for being ludicrous. It's premise completely disqualifies it from being held to artistic standards. That's not what the movie is about.

I loved the movie. Totally nerdtastic. The CG in this movie is  fucking MINDBLOWING. Easily the best I've ever seen. The designs of both the Autobots and Decepticons were all fantastic. It's about robots that transform into stuff! How fucking cool is that!! When it comes down to it, that's what this movie is about, but with this movie that's plenty.

The story is pretty straightforward. There's nothing really special. The comic relief is effective with great performances by Bernie Mac and the lady who played LaBeouf's mother. Shia Labeof plays a typical Hollywood wisecracking loserish teenager - a role that I've rarely seen played without the actor getting totally under my skin. LaBeouf, however, does a very good job as the leading man and becomes endearing despite his role. His female counterpart, Megan Fox, on the other hand, displayed some of the worst acting I've ever seen. In her defense, her job was to be eye-candy, and no straight man can fault her for the way she filled those shoes.

All that aside, this movie is about the awesome robots. The other stuff is just.... uh.... other stuff. This movie is about the robots and I cannot possibly think of a better way they could have handled that aspect of it. MAD MAD MAD PROPS to the CG staff. I am flabbergasted.

My only gripe was that the Autobots and Decepticons transformed into American cars. BumbleBee a Chevy Camaro? Argh... why not a BMW or Audi or some other quality car? There were Pontiacs and GMC's and Hummers... why not pick the quality vehicles in the world?

I'm gonna say something that I never say about movies - I hope there is a sequel!!



A definite 9/10.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 4, 2007)

Some questions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So are the new Transformers (the soda machine and the Xbox 360) automatically Decepticons after being activated by the Cube?




=S=


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I got the deluxe Optimus Prime and Voyager Blackout. Will probably get Protoform Prime and Starscream later.



I want to get the voyager Blackout AND ironhide, but they didn't have either. THOUGHT i must say wreckage was nicer then i expected *Last one they had at the store, maybe tomorrow more? *


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

WOOT!!!!!!! i have already got plans to see it tomorrow!!!!!!!

and *points to new avatar*


----------



## Lady Azura (Jul 4, 2007)

Saw this movie a couple of hours ago. Very good. I enjoyed it a lot... I'll probably see it again.


----------



## sceeZer (Jul 4, 2007)

man i loved this movie. simply awesome. 10/10 easily! the animation was great and the "eye-candy"  girl was freakin hot  best movie I've seen in years. I'm probably going to see it again this weekend. i really hope there's a sequel. 

I'm actually watching the old transformers cartoon from the 80's cuz i felt nostalgic after seeing the movie


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 4, 2007)

Pretty amazing that Transformers already got back $8.8 million just for the limited early release on 7/2 this week.

Also, for the ones who saw the movie, was it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 semi-racist that Jazz, who did some of the 'black-robot' jokes in the movie, kinda got killed off?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

sceeZer said:


> man i loved this movie. simply awesome. 10/10 easily! the animation was great and the "eye-candy"  girl was freakin hot  best movie I've seen in years. I'm probably going to see it again this weekend. i really hope there's a sequel.
> 
> I'm actually watching the old transformers cartoon from the 80's cuz i felt nostalgic after seeing the movie



Yeah everyone i know is seeing it twice, that hasn't been heard of over here, especially for a movie that's longer then 2 hours.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

@nikudan: haha no.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



he was just the little guy that was easy to *ahem* _rip_ on


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Pretty amazing that Transformers already got back $8.8 million just for the limited early release on 7/2 this week.
> 
> Also, for the ones who saw the movie, was it
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


To jazz - 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, i felt he could of been one of the longer lasting characters, he was funny too. I heard lots of intros to characters but Jazz made a slick impression with "What's crackin Bitchs?" everybody laughed at that part. Wish his death was more climatic but still he fought till the end.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 4, 2007)

Freedom is the light of all Sentient beings. Bah all this nostalgia had me teary eyed


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2007)

I loved this movie.  Its a great popcorn flick.  Saw it twice already.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2007)

I just saw the movie a couple hours ago. It kicked so much ass! I had a stupid grin plastered on my face through most of it.

As for Jazz

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see them bringing him back. They have most of his body, and Prime has the Allspark fragment.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 4, 2007)

I missed it in all the action what happened to Starscream?

I seen him killing f2's then it seemed like he transformed into one of them and started shooting megatron


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2007)

To answer your question

*Spoiler*: __ 



You see Starscream flying out of the atmosphere after the credits have started rolling. It happens after two bonus scenes with Sam's parents.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 4, 2007)

that girl was sooooooooooooo hot. they should do another one, this one was sick! one of the best movies if not the best movie of the summer.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 4, 2007)

So he did fuck megatron up the ass though right? I mean he was wtfpwning those F2's

Could have easily turned the tide if he wouldnt have betrayed him.

Ah well Starscream is my Favorite transformer anyway. FUCK YEA STARSCREAM


----------



## ez (Jul 4, 2007)

Great fucking movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

For the people posting pics of the toys from the movie, you've inspired me to look into my closet, and I found this.

Optimus Prime.


He got the shit kicked out of him when I was playing with him.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 4, 2007)

Dude i so have that toy as well. I had it since i was a kid. It came with the tractor trailer that turned into the base and everything.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jul 4, 2007)

i went to the midnight showing, and people were whipping out beachballs!! there were about 7 of them flying around at one time, we were pegging people in the face the whole time, for about an hour straight!!! i musst've popped 4-5 people in the face HARD AS HEKK!! you should've seen those kids faces!!! lmao! moviewise, best movie i've seen so far! by far!! just plain awesome! i'm going to see it again, soon!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> For the people posting pics of the toys from the movie, you've inspired me to look into my closet, and I found this.
> 
> Optimus Prime.
> 
> ...



Old school, nicee


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 4, 2007)

This has certainly made my top movie of the summer. I plan to see it again. I haven't done that in quite a while. Bringing the franchise back is just pure awesomeness.

"Autobots... Roll Out" Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking forward to it but its comming out here in 27th of July.


----------



## Psysalis (Jul 4, 2007)

I loved this movie , simply amazing...


*Spoiler*: _ movie spoiler_ 



I lol'd hard at the fat black dude that jumped through the window and ran from the fbi.  that left me in tears


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 4, 2007)

Kamakura said:


> Man, I hate to be that guy but I really didn't get into that movie...
> The comedy in the beginning was welcome and I enjoyed it and the action was intense and even awesome in some places.
> 
> 
> ...



To clear some stuff up, the tank's real name is Brawl.  It was confirmed on Seibertron.com that when they asked at the Hasbro Booth at Botcon 2007, the name was an error and will probably be fixed on DVD release.



Vonocourt said:


> For the people posting pics of the toys from the movie, you've inspired me to look into my closet, and I found this.
> 
> Optimus Prime.
> 
> ...



Hehe, I own about 3 of them and I got an Encore one pre-ordered along with original Megatron.  

Now here is a small taste of my collection 



Yes, that is MP-05 Megatron
Yes, that is MP-04 Optimus Prime (Trailer in my room)
Yes, that is Movie Leader Class Optimus Prime
Yes, that is Movie Leader Class Megatron

Yes that whole package is about $360, I'm a hardcore fan of G1 since 1992.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2007)

They better release more ultimate edition movie transformers. I'll buy those, but I won't buy the poorly detailed leader or voyager class figures.

Twilight castle forums 
Twilight castle forums


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 4, 2007)

There is Ultimate Bumblebee for $90 coming out, but in my opinion, I don't think it is worth the cash when you see the transformation process to it.  I think you can find it on YouTube, otherwise look around Seibertron.com for the video. 

They are also releasing MP-03 Starscream with cartoon accurate colors instead of the Japanese Version, which was pretty much army blue with silver and wasn't exactly Starscreamish with the paint job.  It will be a Wal-Mart Exclusive for $60.  I'm most likely buying it since I like the Masterpiece Line, so detailed and interesting.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I'll check that video out. To be honest, I'd really like to see Prime get the ultimate treatment.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 4, 2007)

No problem and here is images of Starscream coming out in October. 


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## Danny (Jul 4, 2007)

Already out in Japan but lacks a more G1-esque theme.

plus screamer will be target exclusive i think


----------



## Sacros (Jul 4, 2007)

whats funny is reading the beginning of the thread and seeing how many people said the trailers sucked and the movie would suck without giving it a chance.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> They better release more ultimate edition movie transformers. I'll buy those, but I won't buy the poorly detailed leader or voyager class figures.
> 
> Twilight castle forums
> Twilight castle forums



A ultimate edition of starscream is coming out. IMO the best bumblebee is the "Unleashed" one because though he's not all to posiable he looks the best. He's skinny *Like in the movie* And he is the most detailed. The Ultimate edition is to fat in my taste but the most shiny one at the same time 

I want to get some voyage class guys like ironhide/blackout and i wouldn't mind owning my nigz jazz, he fought till the end. Wrackage looks really good though, best one in the delux class IMO *Best looking one, bumblebee looking one of the worst sadly.* 

SO who's everyones fav from the movie? 

Bumblebee for Autobots, followed by ironhide and Jazz. 
Blackout for decepts, followed by megatron and wreckage.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 4, 2007)

Danny said:


> Already out in Japan but lacks a more G1-esque theme.
> 
> plus screamer will be target exclusive i think



It's Wal-Mart, here is the information about it.



@Crazymtf I think this is the best Bumblebee Toy, it's more accurate than Ultimate with the chest transforming correctly.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> SO who's everyones fav from the movie?
> 
> Bumblebee for Autobots, followed by ironhide and Jazz.
> Blackout for decepts, followed by megatron and wreckage.



Autobots: Bumblebee, Jazz, and Ironhide.
Decepticons: StarScream(He's just always been my favorite), Megatron, and Barricade.

Favorite Quote: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jazz: You want a piece of me!
Megatron: No! I want two!




And many more.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 4, 2007)

optimus was the man. bumble bee was ill too.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 4, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> For the people posting pics of the toys from the movie, you've inspired me to look into my closet, and I found this.
> 
> Optimus Prime.
> 
> ...



So you've lost the fists too huh?


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 4, 2007)

i hpoe it's good


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

wow......all these pictures are bringing back memories!!!!!!!


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 4, 2007)

Came back from seeing it a couple hours ago.
That was awesome. We applauded at the end of the movie.
I never, but NEVER, see the same movie in the theaters more than once. I'm going to see this one again. 

Autobots walking around the garden :rofl

and Optimus Prime's voice... man that took me back. I was expecting but it was still great. 

@Kamakura
I'm expecting that much of what you are talking about ended up on the cutting room floor and will likely be included in the DVD release (probably a special extended yadda yadda yadda). Because for the most part, I do agree with you... there was stuff missing.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 4, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> To answer your question
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




There were two scenes with his parents? I only saw one. What was the 2nd about.

So Starscream just flew out to space? Did he do anything else? Call for more reinforcements maybe?


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 4, 2007)

@Tim 
*Spoiler*: __ 



StarScream just left...flew up into space and whoosh... just like him. Didn't say anything either.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> It's Wal-Mart, here is the information about it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Crazymtf I think this is the best Bumblebee Toy, it's more accurate than Ultimate with the chest transforming correctly.



WHERE do i find those? Blackout + Bumblebee look SICK, i want i want, where where?


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 4, 2007)

Try Toys and Joys Haven't ordered from their site before, but their stores are great. Used to go to them all the time when I lived out there. They used to special order things too, not sure if they'll do that for an internet order, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Kikyo said:


> Try Toys and Joys Haven't ordered from their site before, but their stores are great. Used to go to them all the time when I lived out there. They used to special order things too, not sure if they'll do that for an internet order, but it can't hurt to ask.



Nope he's not on there, i want the one dragon showed me


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2007)

My faovrite part of the movie is when the character played by anthony Anderson 's cousin get's tackled into the pool by the police. That was so hella funny when he was like "Don't step on my mommas carpet ain't nobody allowed to step on my mommas carpet!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw the movie a week and a half before it came out in theaters. then I saw it twice on opening day. 

I was gonna come make a thread when I saw it the first time and come tell everyone how amazing it was, but never did. That movie made my childhood rush back like never before. Fucking rad


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2007)

There's really not much else to be said that hasn't been, but even after watching it, I'm not entirely sure how I feel. On one hand, I dug the designs, but why were so many so colorless ? I mean, frickin' Jazz had NO flash and that's part of what the character's all about. Also, a few of the transformers kind of blended in with one another, especially during fight scenes, which could have been better choreographed. Moving into spoiler territory...



*Spoiler*: __ 




GOOD:
I liked that Bumblebee was using a voice box, as it added a bit to the reality of the conflict between the Autobots and Decepticons.

The actual mechanics behind the Transformers was cool, as were the overall designs with the exception of most needing more color.

The movie was actually pretty funny.


BAD:

Not enough Transformers, to be frank. I know people can write this off as a quasi-monster movie, but I really would have liked to see more of the sentient aspect of, at least, the Autobots. As it is most were best used as tin-plated Godzillas.

Too many humans. Seriously, characters just appeared and disappeared and played very little roles in the overall story. For example, we could have done without the hackers subplot if it meant even an extra scene to flesh out a Transformer.

Why they gotta kill off the brotha bot ? We're talking about the second coolest Jazz after DJ Jazzy Jeff and he goes out on a punchline ?




All things considered, I suppose that I am a bit lukewarm on this film, but if the second film somehow manages to focus more on the Transformers, which were actually handled pretty well, I think I'll be a lot happier. And life is all about making me happy.

Next movie, I want Wheeljack.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> WHERE do i find those? Blackout + Bumblebee look SICK, i want i want, where where?



That's Ironhide not Blackout, Blackout was the helicopter


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Gai said:


> That's Ironhide not Blackout, Blackout was the helicopter



Sorry i always get these confused, because there both two really cool characters and both black. Anyway any clue where to find those two?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 4, 2007)

THAT MOVIE WAS SO AWESOME!

Definitely brought me back some memories. You have to see it, words can't describe it. Definitely one of the best in the summer.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind going for a round 2 for that movie. It's so worth it. 

Optimus kicks ass.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope he's not on there, i want the one dragon showed me



Bumblebee 2008 Camero should be out at some stores,  haven't checked my area yet for it, but once I see it, I'm getting it.

Ironhide can be found at Toys R Us, I got him, haven't opened him though, but a friend of mine that did said he is cool.


----------



## dreday03 (Jul 5, 2007)

that movie was beyond awesome. saw it twice already. glad i stayed later during the second showing to see the end video


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Bumblebee 2008 Camero should be out at some stores,  haven't checked my area yet for it, but once I see it, I'm getting it.
> 
> Ironhide can be found at Toys R Us, I got him, haven't opened him though, but a friend of mine that did said he is cool.



That bumblebee they showed in the picture looked different then the 10 dollar one or the ultimate one, it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

is there any place you can buy Metal transformer models?  I know that would be extremly expensive but thats the only one I figure is worth buying.


A Metal Starscream or Megatron ftw


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That bumblebee they showed in the picture looked different then the 10 dollar one or the ultimate one, it looked pretty awesome.



It's a Deluxe one.  There is the '74 Camero one that is out right now, which is pretty crappy looking.  Then they have this one coming out that sports his 2008 Camero form.  Sometime in fall, they will then release the Ultimate Bumblebee, which doesn't impress me since a Chinese Forum had a video showing the transformation process, and it's pretty easy and doesn't really match up the awesomeness of the Masterpiece set.



Sacros said:


> is there any place you can buy Metal transformer models?  I know that would be extremly expensive but thats the only one I figure is worth buying.
> 
> 
> A Metal Starscream or Megatron ftw



If you are willing to spend a lot of money, bigbadtoystore.com is a good place or TFsource.com.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

This movie looks awesome. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 5, 2007)

it kicked ass

hell it raked in 254.7 million dollars on july 3rd


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 5, 2007)

Watched this movie yesterday, it kicked major ass


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 5, 2007)

Who else here have people clapping after the movie. My favorite movie currently, only hope that Die Hard and Harry Potter are just as good as this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2007)

Us brits are gonna have to wait till end of this month to watch it, its unfair


----------



## Danny (Jul 5, 2007)

not to mention you get fuck all TF toys


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 5, 2007)

Best fucking movie ever. 

Favorite part was when barricade first transformed. I almost shit my pants.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 5, 2007)

Argh. Its depressing seeing all the good responses from the people who watched it. It makes me want to see it more. End of July seems so far! Damn you Americans!


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 5, 2007)

Can I say something not to spoil anything? What the #$%^ was Jazz thinking? He got was coming to him.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 5, 2007)

From now on, its official, our yellow fav Transformer is called Bumblepee.


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2007)

aaww, now I'm even more excited about watching this movie I'm gonna watch it on Saturday CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 5, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> From now on, its official, our yellow fav Transformer is called Bumblepee.



hah that scene was so random.  I almost spit my drink out when I realized what was going on


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 5, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> hah that scene was so random.  I almost spit my drink out when I realized what was going on



I was the same way. I didnt really notice what was going on until Optimus said something.


----------



## huey253 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Transformers - what'd you think?*

I for one vote Michael Bay for President 08!

This movie completely lived up to the high hopes I had for it and although there are a couple things I would have liked to have seen done differently... Loved it!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 5, 2007)

Because I got to go to Anime Expo this year, we got to see a pre-screening of the movie. I've held back so far because it's hard to describe without spoilers. It was a lot better than I was expecting it to be, though I do agree with the most common criticism, about there being too many humans and not enough Transformer emphasis. Note to Michael Bay: "War of the Worlds" has already been done... and re-done. That having been said, I do hope there's a Director's Cut of the DVD release, hopefully including more scenes fleshing out the _real_ stars of the show.


*Spoiler*: _cool surprise_ 



They also brought back the original voice actor for Optimus Prime. That brought back memories!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2007)

Omfg.. I love this movie. I mean.. I liked Robots before.. but after seeing this movie.. I fucking _LOVE_ robots!!! I thought the movie was full of delicious graphic!  

I am planing on to go see it again just b/c I love it so much! Best movie of the summer.. I don't think anything else can beat this. *o*


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

i saw it again......this movie has officially replaced my favorite movie of all time; Moulin Rouge....and now its Transformers.......i <3 how they have the original voice for Optimus Prime!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 5, 2007)

posting in a old ass thread


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Can I say something not to spoil anything? What the #$%^ was Jazz thinking? He got was coming to him.



Nah, he went out like a OG, only one with the balls to take on a guy 6X bigger then him!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

FUCKING SICK - Best MOVIE in the last 3 YEARS


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nah, he went out like a OG, only one with the balls to take on a guy 6X bigger then him!




 Jazz. Took it like a G!~


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2007)

Fucking Awesome Movie.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 5, 2007)

^Nice sig.

Transformers > Ocean's 13 > PoC 3 > Spiderman 3 > TMNT > Shrek 3

*Best Summer Blockbuster EVER.* 

Looking forward to the Dinobots and Constructicons in the upcoming sequel. Gotta love Steven Spielburg, someone give that man a pat on the back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Grevane said:


> ^Nice sig.
> 
> Transformers > Ocean's 13 > PoC 3 > Spiderman 3 > TMNT > Shrek 3
> 
> ...



To me it was "Transformers > TMNT > SPIDY> POC 3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 5, 2007)

A thing that, well, maybe not surprise, but was a good point are the visual effects. I knew they were gonna be good but not to that extent. They're by far the best ones this year. The Oscar is clear next year.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 5, 2007)

^ I had it..
Transformers > Oceans 13 > TMNT > PoC 3 > Spidey 3

Transformers are starting to break some 4th of July records. Only one left standing and that is the weekend record.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 5, 2007)

No words that exist in the dictionary can describe this movie. If you can find a word, let me know.

First movie in a long while that has left me so giddy and speechless from beginning to end and even after watching the movie. 

I am so buying the damn DVD ASAP. 

Transformers >>>>>>>>>>>Other movies


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome movie, just saw it


----------



## King Scoop (Jul 5, 2007)

That movie was great. What's funny is for months I thought it was going to suck. It definitely was better than all the other summer blockbusters this this year. Thats how a comic-like movie is supposed to be done, unlike Spiderman 3.


----------



## Loco (Jul 5, 2007)

exactly what yod expect from two kick-ass directors


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 5, 2007)

Easily one of the best movies ever made...

We already have a thread for this though

second post


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 5, 2007)

Micheal Bay is already talking on his blog that if this one does well, he will do a sequal and already has robot ideas he wanted in the first film to be put into the next. 

In my thought, the first one developed the humans, perhaps we can see a bigger developement on the robots this time.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Micheal Bay is already talking on his blog that if this one does well, he will do a sequal and already has robot ideas he wanted in the first film to be put into the next.
> 
> In my thought, the first one developed the humans, perhaps we can see a bigger developement on the robots this time.



That is a good strategy though, wait to see if the first one works well so you can take ideas from it and make the next one better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

New additions to my soldiers  

Blackout - Sickest one, really i love how they built this dude, he looks badass. 


Luggz - I think that's his name. I was with my friend and his sister and she came with me to KBtoys and we picked up the "Stomping" optimus prime for her little cusion and then she picked out this guy cause i wanted to get one and since he looked pretty cool i bought. So i think his name is luggz. 



Jazz - Got him with Blackout, Jazz is a OG, must own! 


Besides Ironhide i think that's all ima get, unless i get a job soon then i'll pick up a few more.

P.S. > If this aint the right place to make this topic please tell me, i'll move my post there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm still debating on if it beats 300 for best movie of the year in my mind. But it was beyond awesome.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 5, 2007)

transformers> POTC 3 > ocean's 13 > live free or die hard > spidey 3

in any way shape or form so far transformers is the sickest movie of the summer!


----------



## krazyefra (Jul 5, 2007)

Transformers was one of the best movies I saw this year. Michael Bay rocks!!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

Honestly....there is already a Transformers Movie thread.......you should have just stuck to that like EVERYBODY else!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

i know this sounds like an odd question......but....


does anybody happen to know where i can buy the puppet thats in my avy?? i tried looking around on ebay....but i just dont know how to do the search there, i tried Transformers puppet, or Optimus Prime puppet....and many more and got nothing.....but i REALLY REALLY want it soooo bad lol


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking forward to Soundwave in the sequel, but Blackout is by far my favorite one shown so far. EMP Shockwaves...doesn't get much better than that. 

The cop on drugs at the Police Station reminded me of Ben Stiller with a mustache.  

That aside, Shia LeBouf did better than I thought he would. He has a bright future in the world of acting.

*The Many Faces of Megatron and Prime*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



*Autobots vs. Decepticons*


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

Crazymtf I dont think your Jazz replica  accurately portrays  the movie version of him.

Throw him on the ground a couple of times.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Honestly....there is already a Transformers Movie thread.......you should have just stuck to that like EVERYBODY else!!



i award you, sickest avatar of the year! 

i think he wanted this to be a discussion only for those who've watched it. that way we don't have to spoiler tag everything.but i agree, we can merge the threads.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Sacros said:


> Crazymtf I dont think your Jazz replica  accurately portrays  the movie version of him.
> 
> Throw him on the ground a couple of times.



Lol Jazz in one piece wins more then 2 pieces


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm still debating on if it beats 300 for best movie of the year in my mind. But it was beyond awesome.



It was 10X better then 300, 300 wasn't even that "Good"


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol Jazz in one piece wins more then 2 pieces



HAHAHA QFT!!! that post was made of pure win!!



Grevane said:


> Looking forward to Soundwave in the sequel, but Blackout is by far my favorite one shown so far. EMP Shockwaves...doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> The cop on drugs at the Police Station reminded me of Ben Stiller with a mustache.
> 
> ...



haha lol i thought the same thing too with the ben stiller moment....and i do remember some of those transformers from those pix!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll be getting the Classic color repaint Starscream and Movie Tundercracker figures when I can find them at my local Target 



ownage!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2007)

"I lost my virginity, grew a third testicle, and had a soul shattering joygasm. All at once." That pretty much describes how I feel about this movie.

It was great. Best summer movie I've seen. And the fact that it was the 4th of July when I saw it, made it twice as good. Shia was very convincing in his role. And his "girlfriend" in the movie was sexy as all hell. All the battle sequences where great and highly detailed. The amount of detail paid to the autobots and decepticons was tremendous. 10/10


----------



## koalakid (Jul 5, 2007)

it was funny,good action,great graphics and a beast storyline  but the 0nly thing i didnt like about it was how meagtron died so easily i mean he died to a boy man . but all in all it was great movie very beast.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmmm, they all teamed up on megatron, and star scream left like a bitch. What's the next movie's premise i wonder, seeing as how the all spark is destroyed what is next?


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 5, 2007)

WILD CARD said:


> Who else here have people clapping after the movie.



I started the clapping.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Kikyo said:


> I started the clapping.



I didn't start but man the whole place clapped for a good 20 seconds, BOTH times


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 5, 2007)

fucking amazing.

that's all i can say about this movie.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

seems like everyone who isnt a critic loves it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Sacros said:


> seems like everyone who isnt a critic loves it.



That's because critics are to uptight.


----------



## ez (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm watching it again tomorrow night  I was busy yesterday and today :/


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> hmmmm, they all teamed up on megatron, and star scream left like a bitch. What's the next movie's premise i wonder, seeing as how the all spark is destroyed what is next?



Unicron anyone? We know it has something to do with Dinobots, Constructicons,   a possible aircraft carrier Autobot/Decepticon (Tidalwave maybe?), and Soundwave. Hm...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2007)

I watched it the Saturday before release, the Sunday after, then again on release date. There was applause and cheer from the audience at all the same points in the movie and three standing ovations (mainly cuz people started filing out). 

There was this really annoying obese guy sitting next to me the last time. He must've watched it before the release date also because he was talking really loud to his equally obese friends that were sitting in the isle in front of him. C'mon people: SILENCE IS GOLDEN.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Did we all watch the same movie? Movie of the year? Best movie of all-time? There?s a saying I say only when I?m particularly angered: ?This movie made me want to strangle a kitten.?

 That movie was trash; complete garbage.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I won?t go into all of it until the inevitable, ?You?re an idiot! That movie was better than Taco Bell and oral sex!? but I?ll say this: did no one else see the huge gap in logic needed for the final climactic battle to occur. ?Okay, we have giant evil robots chasing us searching for this cube we have. Let?s go from a barren desert to a populated city. We can use the buildings and civilians for cover, lol!? I expected Sam or someone to stand  up like, ?What the fuck!? Did you guys get sodomized by stupidity!?? but everyone just went along  like there was some hidden ingenuity I was too dumb to see.

For robots who live by a strict code of not killing humans, to the point they?ll let a comrade die among enemy humans, they sure don?t care about crashing through buildings in busy streets. My god.

Obviously, the last battle wouldn?t have worked in a desert, I get that, but you have to have a coherent reason to lead the fight to the city. The reason presented here was asinine. ?There?s a godly robot who can transform into a harrier jet but we?re going to trust a boy (not like we have soldiers to do this) to make a drop off to a helicopter on top of a building. Yep, no flaw in thinking there. No helicopter being shot down or boy being crushed.? Come on!

Example of shitty dialogue: ?I bet my ridiculously high government salary on it!? Subtle social criticism, Mr. Bay.

Lastly, if I see the ?Pretty girl with a rough past?  plot one more time?




You guys praise this shit? If one decent, yes decent, fight scene made a movie, this movie would be gold. As is, it fails.  It gets an F and I want my time and my optimism back.

Movie was little more than spiffy transformation scenes and a pretentious CGI demo. If Bay wants to do sfx, he has my blessing. Do not, however, let him type a script.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 6, 2007)

This movie was better than Taco Bell and oral sex! 

OMG Shia LaBeouf IS SO FUCKING KAWII


TDA: I think your just mad because they killed off the obviously black autobot Jazz


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't start but man the whole place clapped for a good 20 seconds, BOTH times



My theater was clapping and screaming in the end.  A treatment a certain Spider Movie never got this year


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 6, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> This movie was better than Taco Bell and oral sex!
> 
> OMG Shia LaBeouf IS SO FUCKING KAWII
> 
> ...



Optimus uses the only black guy as cannon fodder. Vietnam all over again.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 6, 2007)

I gotta admit, the fact that somehow Barricade seemed to have been edited out for some odd reason irks me little.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Where's all of this mindless, epic action I keep hearing about? I love that shit. What I saw was a few quick scenes of robots punching eachother once or twice in the face then dying (They fucking don't show the first Bumblebee fight and show Shia being attacked by the stero robot instead. WTF!?) and a final scene that would have rocked had the camera man not focused on the people. I don't want to see Tyrese firing a rocket, damnit. I want Optimus Prime doing more than be curbstomped by Megatron.

Maybe if 90% of the Decepticons weren't generic and unidentifiable, I'd have been more into them fighting the soldiers.

Speaking of the people, they were boring. You can't have the movie be mostly dialogue when the characters have no personality (exception being Shia) and 60% of the jokes falling flat. Snoozeville. More action and robots, please.

It's one thing to let plot take a back seat and another to assume your audience is terminally retarded.

I'll forgive ANY flaw if the movie entertains but this movie was boring.

This movie had neither plot/characterization nor great action; what am I left with?

And if I wanted to fucking wank it to Megan Fox, I'd go on google images. I hate eye-candy because the internet age has rendered them unnecessary...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

Sacros said:


> seems like everyone who isnt a critic loves it.



I read good critics, or at least some that say that its a funny and entertaining movie. Mission accomplished to a blockbuster film like this.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Where's all of this mindless, epic action I keep hearing about? I love that shit. What I saw was a few quick scenes of robots punching eachother once or twice in the face then dying (They fucking don't show the first Bumblebee fight and show Shia being attacked by the stero robot instead. WTF!?) and a final scene that would have rocked had the camera man not focused on the people. I don't want to see Tyrese firing a rocket, damnit. I want Optimus Prime doing more than be curbstomped by Megatron.
> 
> Maybe if 90% of the Decepticons weren't generic and unidentifiable, I'd have been more into them fighting the soldiers.
> 
> ...


We get it, you don't like it, but everyone here so far has either enjoyed it, thought it was ok, or loved it. We got your intake but no one really gives a shit about the stupid things. They got to a city in record time out of no where, cool, no one gives a shit. The day turned to night in 2 minutes, who cares? 

The fights to me were fine, i saw all the bumblebee getting hit by barricade a few times before throwing him INTO a house and then punching each other till OBVIOUSLY bumblebee won. The optimus prime owning bonecrusher was fine, it was quick and a great finish. Megatron owned the shit out of prime cause, well guess he was just stronger. 

I guess out of every 10 people there'll be one guy who hates this movie but we don't need your intake more then once really. I think afro samurai *Guessing you like it since it's in your sig* Is crap, really stupid utter ugly crap but you like it, i don't see why. But see i'm not saying "Are we watching the same movie" cause we were, and i thought transformers was done great.


----------



## Danny (Jul 6, 2007)

hmm Bay doesnt want to do the sequel he wants to do another small movie no one will see before he does it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 6, 2007)

The 1st time Blackout transformed....I'd give anything to relive that moment....


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nah, he went out like a OG, only one with the balls to take on a guy 6X bigger then him!



I am sorry I give him props though he went out like a G but damn didnt he get cracked like a Crab leg. That hurt watching it. My friend was about to Tear up thats his favorite Autobot. Mine is always Starscream and he definitely delivered in this movie. I hope they give him a bigger part in the next one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

did michael Bay know that Jazz was near immortal in the original series??  He survived the most!!


----------



## Danny (Jul 6, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> did michael Bay know that Jazz was near immortal in the original series??  He survived the most!!



Yet Scatman crothers his VA died only shortly after the movie was made which is why Jazz was barely in Season 3 which was based after the movie  XD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

Danny said:


> Yet Scatman crothers his VA died only shortly after the movie was made which is why Jazz was barely in Season 3 which was based after the movie  XD



lol, racism


----------



## Danny (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont think the people in CARBOMBYA  (Yes thats the name of the Middle Easten place in the original G1 cartoon) would care


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

Danny said:


> I dont think the people in *CARBOMBYA*  (Yes thats the name of the Middle Easten place in the original G1 cartoon) would care



lmfao

implicit content??


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I am sorry I give him props though he went out like a G but damn didnt he get cracked like a Crab leg. That hurt watching it. My friend was about to Tear up thats his favorite Autobot. Mine is always Starscream and he definitely delivered in this movie. I hope they give him a bigger part in the next one.



starscream is cool!!!! my favorite decepticon...they really didnt give much parts to the robots....but then again, the view point was on the human side during the movie...as for my favorite robot....its got to be BumbleBee then Optimus Prime.....dunno why tho =P


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 6, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> starscream is cool!!!! my favorite decepticon...they really didnt give much parts to the robots....but then again, the view point was on the human side during the movie...as for my favorite robot....its got to be BumbleBee then Optimus Prime.....dunno why tho =P



Starscream is awesome on so many levels. Will always be my favorite Transformer of all times. I just hate in the animated movie Galvatron comes in there and blows his ass up.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

I must point out some very explicit hypocrisy.

In Spider-man 3, when everyone "hates" (hate is in quotations because half of you were just being sheep) the movie, everyone's free to use the discussion thread to bash it and call it shit. However, since everyone likes this movie (for some inexplicable reason) I have to stifle my opinion since "no one cares." 

Bullshit. This is the "Discussion" thread and discussion entails more than sucking a movie's dick because everyone else likes it or burning it in effigy because everyone else hates it.

I've yet to see one person take off the fanboy glasses and try to rationalize their love for this movie. You guys will bash one action movie for having a shitty plot/ shitty dialogue yet ignore the same flaw in two other movies (PotC 3 and Transformers.) What the Hell?

Name one part, other than Megatron and the last thirty minutes in this TWO HOUR, TWENTY MINUTE MOVIE that was so leet. I'll wait.

True, there were some funny parts in the beginning but the best parts of an ACTION movie should not be comedy.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 6, 2007)

*watched the trailer...really good graphics...but,the structure of the robots is a little bit to complicated,i can hardly see megatron's face.*


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I've yet to see one person take off the fanboy glasses and try to rationalize their love for this movie. You guys will bash one action movie for having a shitty plot/ shitty dialogue yet ignore the same flaw in two other movies (PotC 3 and Transformers.) What the Hell?



I'm about to blow your theory to hell.

I hated the Transformers when I was growing up.  I didn't like the cartoon or the toys.  I even quit going to a friends house because he loved Transformers.  I didn't wanna even see this damn movie.  Only reason I went was because my friend, who works at our theater, said he got me 4 free tickets and I had 3 friends that were dying to see it, so that worked out perfect.  I went in expecting a half decent movie, but I knew I wouldn't care for it.  I was wrong.

So don't sit here and give this fanboy bullshit. Fuck off and die


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I must point out some very explicit hypocrisy.
> 
> In *Spider-man 3*, when everyone "hates" (hate is in quotations because half of you were just being sheep) the movie, everyone's free to use the discussion thread to bash it and call it shit. However, since everyone likes this movie (for some inexplicable reason) I have to stifle my opinion since "no one cares."
> 
> ...



These are sequels you pretty much have an expectation of the movie, standards and fanboys. Most of us love Transformers dont get me wrong not being biased. We didnt know what to expect. I am sorry people are putting it against Spiderman 3 and all. Everyone on this forums has their opinions. Just like on a Naruto based forum people talk more shit about Naruto by comparing it One Piece. People just need a stepping stone to get there point across. I dont think anyone expected this movie to be that awesome. My expactation were blowned away. There are some parts about the movie I can bash like hell but there were more good than bad. Did you even see the graphics? That was something unimaginable. The movie is great only thing I can compare it to at the moment is the original show.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> I'm about to blow your theory to hell.
> 
> I hated the Transformers when I was growing up.  I didn't like the cartoon or the toys.  I even quit going to a friends house because he loved Transformers.  I didn't wanna even see this damn movie.  Only reason I went was because my friend, who works at our theater, said he got me 4 free tickets and I had 3 friends that were dying to see it, so that worked out perfect.  I went in expecting a half decent movie, but I knew I wouldn't care for it.  I was wrong.
> 
> So don't sit here and give this fanboy bullshit. Fuck off and die



I love how you cite no examples of the movie's quality; really, I do.

Maybe we can just go back to throwing around baseless praise! That was so much fun!

@Nice Gai:

I don't suck a movie's dick simply because it doesn't suck as bad as I thought it would. That's silly. If we're not going to take off points for having a simple, yet still horribly executed plot; boring actors; hackneyed dialogue; minimal use of Transformers when the movie is about them; little action (maybe I don't enjoy watching some generic Scorpion-bot pwn noob soldiers as much as you guys) and hit-and-miss comedy, what the fuck DO we bash a movie for?

As I said, if we could base the quality of an entire 2 hour+ movie on the last half hour, this movie would probably be on top. But with the stank that is the first 3/4s and the debatably typical action of the finale, I'm left unimpressed if not borderline livid that I wasted my time.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I had already stated earlier in this thread that I liked it.  You want examples? K...

First off, the movie never seemed to drag at a slow pace at all (unlike Spiderman 3), I felt the story was very interesting, but of course I didn't watch the show so I'm not sure how accurate it was brought out on to the screen.  I enjoyed the whole part about the government and all the secrets they kept.  Suprisingly, I liked the main character.  He was somewhat interesting and reminded me of a friend I once had.  The girl provided eye candy throughout the entire movie.  The transforming sequences were fucking tight.  The action sequences were really good and creative.  What else is there to say?  The only thing the movie lacked was nudity/sex, which would've been too unnecessary.  I can't think of anything negative to say about this movie


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Well I had already stated earlier in this thread that I liked it.  You want examples? K...
> 
> First off, the movie never seemed to drag at a slow pace at all (unlike Spiderman 3), I felt the story was very interesting, but of course I didn't watch the show so I'm not sure how accurate it was brought out on to the screen.  I enjoyed the whole part about the government and all the secrets they kept.  Suprisingly, I liked the main character.  He was somewhat interesting and reminded me of a friend I once had.  The girl provided eye candy throughout the entire movie.  The transforming sequences were fucking tight.  The action sequences were really good and creative.  What else is there to say?  The only thing the movie lacked was nudity/sex, which would've been too unnecessary.  I can't think of anything negative to say about this movie



Oh, oh, oh, My mistake! By "cite" I didn't mean "chain together random positive adjectives hoping I'd go catatonic and simply agree." I meant "show (through explanation)" what was good about the plot or the characters or whatever. I see how you could get that mixed up, though.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 6, 2007)

It'd be pointless to try and get you to agree with me.  You're already hellbent on hating on this movie so much that even if Jesus himself came up to you and told you why this movie was great, you'd disagree (and hopefully be crucified afterwards)


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> It'd be pointless to try and get you to agree with me.  You're already hellbent on hating on this movie so much that even if Jesus himself came up to you and told you why this movie was great, you'd disagree (and hopefully be crucified afterwards)



And you're hellbent on thinking the movie is better than sex along with everyone else. You simply assume I'm wrong since I have a dissenting opinion.

You're no different from people on TV.com who give every episode of Smallville a 10/10 then wonder what critics are talking about when they say that the quality between episodes differ too drastically for them all to be 10s.

Point is, you guys are assuming the movie has merit and holds up on a critical level simply because YOU enjoyed it. If you enjoyed it, it must be good, right? You're no less arrogant than I am.

Moving on, the pace WAS slow because the Autobots and Decepticons were a cameo in their own movie. If I wanted to see generic military-reaction nonsense, I'd watch Independence Day. The fact that every movie is trying to fill in the lack of plot development with comedy is saddening. Can't get the audience to care about these bland characters and this piss-poor plot so let's make everyone a stand-up comedian. Pathetic. The movie should have some type of personality that makes me able to differentiate it from other similar movies. 

Story seemed like a rip-off of every Doomsday "Here come the aliens!" plotline to me. The movie did nothing to differentiate itself with the exception of the aliens being Autobots and Decepticons.

Shia was likable in spite of the script, not because of it. He simply has a natural charm whether you like him or not.

The internet has rendered eye-candy worthless. If I can type Megan's name into google images and get her FHM spread where she's basically naked and already in provocative positions, why would I want her taking up space in a movie where a substantial, or at least decently-acted, character could be? I separate my porn from my other forms of entertainment. Unless she goes topless, she's worthless in this movie. I can see her fully-clothed hotness elsewhere. In internet tradition, tits or GTFO!


The action scenes were typical. Were they well-done? The final battle was. However, they were little more than big robots standing around (looking pretty) firing missiles. If it wasn't for Optimus Prime and Megatron crashing through the city like the two badasses they are, I'd have left the theater early. Megatron, I'll admit, pwned everything (including life.) Yet, even that much pwnage couldn't save this movie from mediocrity.

Am I wrong for having high expectations when everyone claims this movie is better than all other movies and Jesus?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Am I wrong for having high expectations when everyone claims this movie is better than all other movies and Jesus?



Good job.  Thataway to turn my words into something that they weren't. *thumbs up*  We understand you didn't like it.  Yet you make 6 posts, each stating how horrible the movie was.  Do you think anyone cares after your first post?  I seriously doubt it.  Do we have to explain why we liked it?  Fuck no.  I'm not a goddamn critic or movie promoter.  That's their job.  All I can say is that I liked it, and that I know the difference between something that's good and something that's shit.  And this falls closer to the former


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Good job.  Thataway to turn my words into something that they weren't. *thumbs up*  We understand you didn't like it.  Yet you make 6 posts, each stating how horrible the movie was.  Do you think anyone cares after your first post?  I seriously doubt it.  Do we have to explain why we liked it?  Fuck no.  I'm not a goddamn critic or movie promoter.  That's their job.  All I can say is that I liked it, and that I know the difference between something that's good and something that's shit.  And this falls closer to the former



Yet, you and others keep responding. Did I make 6 posts just because? No. In the first, I stated my opinion then when you refused to let me have it, I believe you told me to go die, I replied. I'm not the one challenging your opinion; you're challenging mine (and losing.) You started this argument by assuming I was wrong because I don't agree agree with you.

Get over yourself. Since you think it's good, and as you claim, you "know the difference between something that's good and something that's shit" the movie must be awesome? Whatever. You've yet to make a compelling argument. I can back my opinion up; you can't.

I should make a thread about arrogance. People like to call other people on it but everyone thinks they're opinion goes above all others.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't mean no one gives a shit about your opinion i said no one gave a shit about "Getting to the city so fast" or "Day turns to night in 2 minutes". What do you want us to do, praise your opinion when no one really agrees with you AT ALL. You didn't like the comedy, i loved it. You didn't like the fights, i loved all of them. You felt it dragged on, i felt it wasn't long enough. What the fuck would you like us to say? "Yes Masa you are correct, we are all going to agree with your opinion because it's different then ours." I mean give me a fucking break here. 

You don't like it, we do, no need to post here anymore of your disliking the movie, cause it be a waste of time for you. People who like it can keep posting cause were excited about it, you talk about disliking it for what? Your not changing anyones opinion here, you looking for a argument.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> I'm about to blow your theory to hell.
> 
> I hated the Transformers when I was growing up.  I didn't like the cartoon or the toys.  I even quit going to a friends house because he loved Transformers.  I didn't wanna even see this damn movie.  Only reason I went was because my friend, who works at our theater, said he got me 4 free tickets and I had 3 friends that were dying to see it, so that worked out perfect.  I went in expecting a half decent movie, but I knew I wouldn't care for it.  I was wrong.
> 
> So don't sit here and give this fanboy bullshit. Fuck off and die



Nice, three of my friends (one who never saw or liked TransFormers) went with me and after the movie, they were telling me how badass it was and the one that hated or never seen TF was saying how this movie is now topping his favorite movie, Braveheart. XD


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't mean no one gives a shit about your opinion i said no one gave a shit about "Getting to the city so fast" or "Day turns to night in 2 minutes". What do you want us to do, praise your opinion when no one really agrees with you AT ALL. You didn't like the comedy, i loved it. You didn't like the fights, i loved all of them. You felt it dragged on, i felt it wasn't long enough. What the fuck would you like us to say? "Yes Masa you are correct, we are all going to agree with your opinion because it's different then ours." I mean give me a fucking break here.



It's not a matter of mere inconsistency. I didn't even notice what you listed. The desert to city thing is out of character for the Autobots (you want to preserve human life yet lead a war to a city?) and illogical for the military (they'd lose their job if anybody ever found out that they led a war to a POPULATED city for no reason. The drop-off could hav been made in the desert.) How is no one not getting this? If you call epic stupidity like this small, whatever, but my suspension of disbelief only suspends so far. Bay simply wanted his "epic" city fight and didn't care how irrationally he got there. Shitty writing.

I never told you to do anything with my opinion. I presented it. If that's so blasphemous in this Transformers blowjob fest, so be it. I have people telling me I'm wrong and I should go die yet I'm the antagonistic one? I'm supposed to just sit and take it? Give *me* a break. I've yet to hear a good argument FOR "the best movie ever" other than "OMG! Pretty robots!" I could understand if the movie had action shooting out its ass but the movie was 3/4 plot development and dialogue (both of which was shit.)



> You don't like it, we do, no need to post here anymore of your disliking the movie, cause it be a waste of time for you. People who like it can keep posting cause were excited about it, you talk about disliking it for what? Your not changing anyones opinion here, you looking for a argument.



Alright, no need for you guys to post more than one post as to why you like it. You're not convincing me or anyone else. A discussion goes both ways. An honest discussion rarely consists of so much dick sucking. Dissenting arguments are the bane of the earth!

I want to be enlightened. I wanted soooooo bad to believe the hype yet this movie just sucked.


P.S. I don't like Afro Samurai. I've only seen one of the five episodes and was only semi-impressed. I simply like the tag.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I must point out some very explicit hypocrisy.
> 
> In Spider-man 3, when everyone "hates" (hate is in quotations because half of you were just being sheep) the movie, everyone's free to use the discussion thread to bash it and call it shit. However, since everyone likes this movie (for some inexplicable reason) I have to stifle my opinion since "no one cares."
> 
> ...



you have your rights in criticise but I lol cause the last 30 minutes weren't the best ones for me.

Digitally perfect but too much chaos and bang, boom, zum.

The best scene is the one with the autobots in the main character's home. Funny as hell.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> you have your rights in criticise but I lol cause the last 30 minutes weren't the best ones for me.
> 
> Digitally perfect but too much chaos and bang, boom, zum.
> 
> The best scene is the one with the autobots in the main character's home. Funny as hell.



I cited that part on another forum as the best, too. It was clever and funny as hell. However, the fact that the comedic parts (though most failed in my eyes) of an "EPIC action blockbuster" is telling. I know Transformers isn't all about kicking ass but it seemed like the action (in addition to the drama and plot) took a back seat. What's left up front driving the movie?

Edit:



			
				 Me on another forum said:
			
		

> The only point of genuine comedy was when the autobots "hid" in Sam's backyard.
> 
> Sam: *sees trucks everywhere* That's not hiding, guys! This is my backyard, not a truck stop.
> 
> That shit was clever and funny. Everything else was hit-and-miss with extra emphasis on the miss.



Come on, guys, it's like I'm pulling fucking teeth. If the movie is that l337, you should be able to at least make one lone dissenter reconsider his opinion.

Alas, I just see people claiming I'm in denial or "wasn't watching the movie correctly." 

Do NOT appeal to the majority. A lot of people condoned slavery and we all know how that worked out. NO, I'm not comparing this movie to slavery, I'm simply saying the masses are easily persuaded and often, to be frank, wrong. And I'm not wrong for simply disagreeing with the majority.

Explain to me how the action was more than substandard.
Explain to me how the comedy or drama or plot were decent if not horrendous.
Explain how ANY of my points is wrong.

I'll wait.

It should be easy for a movie of such merit, right? I'm beginning to think I simply forgot to turn off my brain like the rest of you...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I cited that part on another forum as the best, too. It was clever and funny as hell. However, the fact that the comedic parts (though most failed in my eyes) of an "EPIC action blockbuster" is telling. I know Transformers isn't all about kicking ass but it seemed like the action (in addition to the drama and plot) took a back seat. What's left up front driving the movie?



Well, for people that wants action I think they will be satisfied. The visual FX were far better than I was expecting, but its just that I don't like Michael Bay when he goes crazy with camera. That last part was amazing but there are other directors that films better.

And he was probably being stopped a lil by Spielberg for sure.

Anyways, I think that's the best blockbuster so far this year, a lil better than Spidey and Pirates and similar to 300.

I also am amazed when people tell thats the best film ever, but, well, Im interested in other kind of cinema that its the opposite of blockbusters, but i enjoy them if they are entertaining as I think this one is.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Well, for people that wants action I think they will be satisfied. The visual FX were far better than I was expecting, but its just that I don't like Michael Bay when he goes crazy with camera. That last part was amazing but there are other directors that films better.



I wanted action and wasn't satisfied. What does that say? The FX were nice but they were barely used (until the end). Robots standing around talking and looking pretty is not action. A bunch of cool 2 second transformations don't warrant applause.



> And he was probably being stopped a lil by Spielberg for sure.
> 
> Anyways, I think that's the best blockbuster so far this year, a lil better than Spidey and Pirates and similar to 300.



300 sucked. Just goes to show that anyone will jack off to slo-mo and multimillion dollar effects. Let's forget there's a movie underneath it all.



> I also am amazed when people tell thats the best film ever, but, well, Im interested in other kind of cinema that its the opposite of blockbusters, but i enjoy them if they are entertaining as I think this one is.



I disagree. It wasn't all that enthralling.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark list movies you thought were great this year so i can see what movies you liked. And i actually agree on the part that 300 sucked, i thought it sucked aswell. 

You keep saying no one is stating why it's the best, but i did. I loved the action scenes. I thought Baricade getting slammed into the building by bumblebee was awesome. I thought Blackout fucking the military base was great, the way he ripped a new whole in that place was awesome. I loved IRONHIDE's jump in slow motion and then shooting missles. Loved Rachet/Jazz/Ironhide's little three way attack on the tank one. I love Optimus prime getting shot by that huge laser. All these things to me made me say "Awesome fucking action" 

The lines "What's crackin Bitchs" or "You lookin at my piece fiffty cent?" or "Bumblebee stop lubercating on the man" were great, i laughed alot. 

I thought the story was fine. Cube is everything. Bad guys trying to use it for evil, good guys hiding it. Simple yet satisfying. 

Are you happy? I gave my reasons here. And we should discuss why we liked it, because were talking about the parts of the movies, showing off collections and so on. Your just bringing negativity in here. It's like if i went into a naruto topic and said "WoW you people still watch this garbage. I can list a reason why it sucks" But why? Too annoy everyone? It's just easier not to.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

I know some people were looking for some metal TransFormers and I would love to post this in a toy forum, but unfortunately, their isn't a "Konoha Toystore" yet...

So if you are interested in reissues of some old G1 Toys such as Megatron, Optimus Prime, Soundwave and Starscream and willing to spend between $40-$45 here are the links to them, otherwise you can drool at the pictures of these cool classics...

*Optimus Prime*


*Megatron*


*Starscream*


*Soundwave*


As for me, pre-ordered Megatron and Optimus Prime since I have been dying for Megatron and G2 Optimus had a black trailer and the Commemorative had short stacks and I want one that has long stacks and the grey trailer.

Also here is a new interview from Micheal Bay about his future plans.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Dark list movies you thought were great this year so i can see what movies you liked. And i actually agree on the part that 300 sucked, i thought it sucked aswell.



No need. My opinion of other movies is irrelevant. We're talking about this one. I'd rather not have you pointing out bad movies I enjoyed to discredit my opinion of this one.



> You keep saying no one is stating why it's the best, but i did. I loved the action scenes. I thought Baricade getting slammed into the building by bumblebee was awesome.



A slam takes a few seconds to occur. You're telling me it's not fallacious to base an entire 2 hour, twenty minute movie on a few key seconds/minutes?



> I thought Blackout fucking the military base was great, the way he ripped a new whole in that place was awesome.I loved IRONHIDE's jump in slow motion and then shooting missles. Loved Rachet/Jazz/Ironhide's little three way attack on the tank one. I love Optimus prime getting shot by that huge laser. All these things to me made me say "Awesome fucking action"



Most, if not all, of these scenes were in the last thirty minutes. What about the other hour and 50 minutes? If the best you can do to defend a movie is list every part of one scene, there's a problem.

Also, Blackout's quote/motto on Wikipedia is relevant to the point of being scary, though I disagree. 




> The lines "What's crackin Bitchs" or "You lookin at my piece fiffty cent?" or "Bumblebee stop lubercating on the man" were great, i laughed alot.



Oh yes, stereotypical lines can save a movie. Clearly. And no, I'm not offended; the gangsta black guy motif has simply ran its course. The 90s are over. And the piss scene was just corny. I guess I'm just a little too out of the age range required to enjoy this comedy (age 10).



> I thought the story was fine. Cube is everything. Bad guys trying to use it for evil, good guys hiding it. Simple yet satisfying.



So every movie shouldn't even bother wasting their time attempting to develop a plot. Just state a motive and be done with it? Normally, I don't disagree with that philosophy in action blockbusters but Bay's simplicity crossed the line into laziness. However, the plot is more multifaceted than you seem to think.

-Soldier wanting to survive to see his baby girl
-Sam/Mika romance
-Hacker subplot
-Soldier subplot
-Military Defense subplot

It's simply that half of these plot points were dropped or became irrelevant because Bay didn't feel like dealing with them anymore. They did nothing but waste time.



> Are you happy? I gave my reasons here.



You didn't give reasons, you cited examples. Reasons usually entail an explanation of some sort. WHY was it funny? WHY was the action awesome? WHY was the plot sufficient?

As you can see, I'm not happy.



> And we should discuss why we liked it, because were talking about the parts of the movies, showing off collections and so on. Your just bringing negativity in here.



Negativity is an aspect of discussion.



> It's like if i went into a naruto topic and said "WoW you people still watch this garbage. I can list a reason why it sucks" But why? Too annoy everyone? It's just easier not to.



If people watch Naruto, and think it's great they should be able to defend it. If not, and they fear all criticism, they're in a state of blissful denial.

Ask yourselves: has TheDarkAdonis45 ever been this incorrigible? This movie has literally destroyed what little was left of my innocence. I'm cold, now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Forget it dark, you hellbent on hating the movie, no need to talk to you anymore. 

@Dragon - Nice, i like the starscream one, looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Forget it dark, you hellbent on hating the movie, no need to talk to you anymore.
> 
> @Dragon - Nice, i like the starscream one, looks pretty awesome.



Lol. I haven't been shown any reason to love, or even like, this movie. I loathe the assumption that I must be ignoring reason because I'm not changing my stance. I can be persuaded but it takes more than piss poor arguments.

It's alright, though.  I've garnered more enjoyment from debating the schlop than watching it. It's not the equivalent of winning my 2 hours and 24 minutes back (those are gone forever) but it's retribution enough.

Thanks for quitting, though.

I'll accept one claim and one claim only: entertaining but flawed. (Even though I don't agree with entertaining.) 

You people calling it the best better be able to back that shit up.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @Dragon - Nice, i like the starscream one, looks pretty awesome.




Starscream is cool, I have a G2 one and he is solid, but he isn't posable, but he's cool.  Just noticed he is only $24 so I might get this one too.  

I noticed they don't picture it, but Soundwave comes with a cassette that goes into his chest and transforms into Laserbeak, a bird robot.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Lol. I haven't been shown any reason to love, or even like, this movie. I loathe the assumption that I must be ignoring reason because I'm not changing my stance. I can be persuaded but it takes more than piss poor arguments.
> 
> It's alright, though.  I've garnered more enjoyment from debating the schlop than watching it. It's not the equivalent of winning my 2 hours and 24 minutes back (those are gone forever) but it's retribution enough.
> 
> ...



It's called an opinion and i backed it up, you just don't want to accept it. 

@Dragon - I'm not to good with all transformers but soundwave looks funny, lol. I like optimus prime's too.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 6, 2007)

@crazymtf: When you went the second time(or first), did you stay after the credits?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's called an opinion and i backed it up, you just don't want to accept it.



No, you did not.

An opinion has to be rooted in logic or reason before it's expected to be taken as valid. You've done nothing but show me A FEW scenes you enjoyed. A few scenes can't be used to gauge the overall quality of a 2 and 24 minute film.

A more effective argument would be to show how the characterization was good or how the plot was sufficient. Proving these points would extend throughout the entire movie, not merely keypoints. "I enjoyed it!" is neither evidence nor an argument point.

Since I can tell you just want me to go away, I'll tell you how to make that happen. Your friend dragonbatoussai caught on but it seems you need a little help.

*How to get TheDarkAdonis45 to leave you alone:*

1) Don't reply. If I have nothing to reply to, I can't reply without looking like an immature jerk pining for attention, now can I?

There is no step 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> @crazymtf: When you went the second time(or first), did you stay after the credits?



Yep, starscream that bitch left 

Blaze - Alright man i'll do that


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, starscream that bitch left



Hehe, I heard. 
Is it true that..


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was some type of interview with Sam's parents?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, two times. I didn't listen to the second one but the first was something about the government telling them everything 

@Dark - Did you just call me a noob?


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This argument pwns itself.



How about you pwn yourself? 

That'd be much better then you coming out and explain the fallacies of this movie just because it was two hour flick that hardly had any action sequences in it. And from your arguement It pretty much looks like your targetting all movies that are two hours long and by saying that you're stupifying yourself to the max since several movies in the past say otherwise. 

Transformers is not mean't specifically for dorky ol' you especially since It's just one movie. Has it ever come to you that they mean't to compile a seuquel? No of course not like you say you're being a bigot. You have to respect the budget which was barely enough to carry out that many action scenes. Especially, if you're trying to avoid following the same path as Pirates of the Carribean which it looks like all directors are trying to do. Look at the amount of elements in this movie. I mean dude It was only  $147 million dollar budget for christ sake hardly enough to make the great action movie we all expected to see. Also last I recall you're expecting to see more Autobots and Decepticons fight right? Dude, this movie is centered completely around them. This is also Sam's movie man and finish what his great great great grandfather or whatever tried to finish.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Jul 6, 2007)

Cheesy, but good none the less.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Crazymtf: Yes, I called you a noob. I don't care about your post count. You're a noob when it comes to arguments and movie discussion.



Blaze of Glory said:


> How about you pwn yourself?



Clever. No, really. I see what you did there!



> That'd be much better then you coming out and explain the fallacies of this movie just because it was two hour flick that hardly had any action sequences in it. And from your arguement It pretty much looks like your targetting all movies that are two hours long and by saying that you're stupifying yourself to the max since several movies in the past say otherwise.



What? I know it's hard for you to chain words together to make coherent arguments, or even sentences, sometimes (speaking your native language in a masterful way is harder than most people think!) but that paragraph was just pathetic. 

You seem to be under the impression that I'm bashing the movie for being two hours. That's not the case for I have an attention span. However, if you're going to fill most of the movie with vapidness and minimal plot-driving action, why bother. I'm not a fan of nothing of substance happening for most of two hours. At least dazzle me with action if your dialogue is going to be hokey to the point where I honestly did not believe what I was hearing and your characters are little more than cardboard cut outs. The people were the least interesting part, and definitely not the reason I came to see TRANSFORMERS, yet the movie focused on them. Why?



> Transformers is not mean't specifically for dorky ol' you especially since It's just one movie. Has it ever come to you that they mean't to compile a seuquel?



A movie, regardless of sequel possibilities, should be able to stand on its own merit. And my criticisms have nothing to do with the sequel. I'm sure the characters weren't bland because Bay was holding out on personality for the sequel...



> No of course not like you say you're being a bigot.



I'm being a bigot for not liking a movie? Yes. Clearly, I want Transformers: the Movie to stop hopping our borders and dating my white womenz. Lol. Pick up a dictionary. Seriously. It'll be an adventure.



> You have to respect the budget which was barely enough to carry out that many action scenes.



*Plays world's smallest violin*

Seriously, if you KNOW you don't have the budget for big action, master the fucking plot. Is that too hard to ask? I love how you guys were willing to admit that the plot was bare (and you weren't interested in it) and the action made up for it but once I started showing how the action was minimal you tried to shift towards the plot making up for the action. Flip-flop.



> Especially, if you're trying to avoid following the same path as Pirates of the Carribean which it looks like all directors are trying to do. Look at the amount of elements in this movie. I mean dude It was only  $147 million dollar budget for christ sake hardly enough to make the great action movie we all expected to see.



I didn't enjoy Pirates 3, either, so stop mentioning it.



> Also last I recall you're expecting to see more Autobots and Decepticons fight right? Dude, this movie is centered completely around them. This is also Sam's movie man and finish what his great great great grandfather or whatever tried to finish.



If the movie is about them, they should be more than a cameo used for the final epic scene. Also, I love your use of 'whatever.' Way to sound interested in the plot.



Edit:

I'll do you all a favor (it's a favor just for me, really.) I'm going to rewatch the entire movie while taking notes. This way, I can cite every scene and every line verbatim. If I walk away convinced that it's decent, I'll drop it. If not, which is likely, I'll have notes to point out WHY the movie sucked ass. Sounds fun, no?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes because i should waste all my time arguing with someone and then in the end no ones opinion changes, not people viewing our post, not you, not me, but you want to continue a stupid argument. The movie was made to be entertaining. I'm sorry you felt you wasted your time so now you come here to waste more? I just can't figure you out...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 6, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> @crazymtf: When you went the second time(or first), did you stay after the credits?



there's something more appart from the parents interview and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Starscream flying to space??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

Now I finally understand the whole slogan to TransFormers 

PROTECT:  Those who enjoyed the movie

or

DESTROY: TheDarkAdonis45 or anyone that is ripping the movie apart.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Now I finally understand the whole slogan to TransFormers
> 
> PROTECT:  Those who enjoyed and are defending how great the movie was.
> 
> ...


Haha, trueness trueness


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Edit:
> 
> I'll do you all a favor (it's a favor just for me, really.) I'm going to rewatch the entire movie while taking notes. This way, I can cite every scene and every line verbatim. If I walk away convinced that it's decent, I'll drop it. If not, which is likely, I'll have notes to point out WHY the movie sucked ass. Sounds fun, no?



Why are you going to re-watch a movie you didn't like just to prove to some random people on the internet that it was a crappy movie?  What a waist of 8 dollars.  (Unless you have it on bootleg)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Why are you going to re-watch a movie you didn't like just to prove to some random people on the internet that it was a crappy movie?  What a waist of 8 dollars.  (Unless you have it on bootleg)



Not just a waste of money, it's a waste of time too. This man is weird as hell, he's going to go watch it, tell us why it sucks, but guess what? None of us give a shit, lmao


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> I'll do you all a favor (it's a favor just for me, really.) I'm going to rewatch the entire movie while taking notes. This way, I can cite every scene and every line verbatim. If I walk away convinced that it's decent, I'll drop it. If not, which is likely, I'll have notes to point out WHY the movie sucked ass. Sounds fun, no?


:rofl 

*points and laughs* 

What a loser


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

I accepted your opinion already, i didn't tell you to go die. Your the one who said that no one should like this movie based on points i don't agree with. And how do you get into the theaters free?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I accepted your opinion already, i didn't tell you to go die. Your the one who said that no one should like this movie based on points i don't agree with. And how do you get into the theaters free?



Friends who owe you. I'm wondering how I'm gonna write these notes...

What's so hard about backing up your opinion if you want to throw around compliments like, "Best movie all summer?" This is a discussion, no? Discuss. Should be easy considering how l337 this movie is.

You all are just trying to divert attention from the fact that you can give no solid reason why the movie deserves to be called more than decent.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2007)

Too much discussion to try and resond to, but I'm going with DA on this one.  I guess it must be because my friend is very into film and cinemetography, but this movie just didn't do that much for me.

Humor : For the most part, it was trying to be as rediculous as possible.  There were only a few genuine moments of laughter for me, most of the rest didn't even even merit a chuckle from me.  And I'm sorry, but the smaller Decepticon, just bothered the hell out of me.  

Plot : Effectively non-existant.  "So there's this cube, and if the bad guy gets it, the world will be destroyed/enslaved/converted/raped etc."  Several mini subplots that could have had some interesting effect on the movie, but most were forgotten or left unattended.

Acting : Sweet mercy.  I'll admit, Labeouf wasn't half bad, but the Section 7 man was terribly cast.  I was groaning through half of his lines.  Just awful, IN MY FUCKING OPINION.  Didn't seem very intelligent, or professional, just annoying.  Marines really were normal, nothing spectacular.  The rest of the lines were generally cliched or boring.  The black hacker kid was rather amusing, though.

Effects : The only highlight of the movie for me, and though they're cool, never sell a movie for me if there's nothing else going towards it.  I want to be a CG artists when I'm through college, and that type of precision and graphical OMFGWTFSHITYEAH professionalism just get me going.  Flawless, I did not see one thing wrong, or misplaced (lol King Kong).

Best movie I've seen this summer?  Oceans Thirteen, without a doubt.

Ratatoulle wasn't half bad, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Friends who owe you. I'm wondering how I'm gonna write these notes...
> 
> What's so hard about backing up your opinion if you want to throw around compliments like, "Best movie all summer?" This is a discussion, no? Discuss. Should be easy considering how l337 this movie is.
> 
> You all are just trying to divert attention from the fact that you can give no solid reason why the movie deserves to be called more than decent.



I DID. My god, what part of "I love EVERY action scene" i laughed at "MOST OF THE JOKES" and i enjoyed the "PLOT" did you not get. What would you like me to say why i thought it was the best movie this summer? 

It was funnier then any action movie this summer, knocked up is the only movie that i found ALOT funnier but it's ment to be a comedy so duh. The action scenes, from bumblebee vs baricade and Ironhide vs Tank and Optimus prime vs megatron. These all were awesome "TO ME, obviously NOT you" and better then any spiderman fight, 300, POTC. The humor was better then the movies i listed too. So in the end these are the reasons i ENJOYED it so much, and found it to be the best movie of the summer. What the hell is so hard to believe?


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

Dr.B said:
			
		

> Humor : For the most part, it was trying to be as rediculous as possible.  There were only a few genuine moments of laughter for me, most of the rest didn't even even merit a chuckle from me.  And I'm sorry, but the smaller Decepticon, just bothered the hell out of me.


 
I agree. 

Though you gotta admit the part where police barge in on that Black Hacker dudes house was kinda funny. Especially when they knock his cousin into the pool.



			
				Dr. B said:
			
		

> Plot : Effectively non-existant.  "So there's this cube, and if the bad guy gets it, the world will be destroyed/enslaved/converted/raped etc."  Several mini subplots that could have had some interesting effect on the movie, but most were forgotten or left unattended.



I hated that part too. 2 hours wasn't enough for me.



			
				Dr. B said:
			
		

> Acting : Sweet mercy.  I'll admit, Labeouf wasn't half bad, but the Section 7 man was terribly cast.  I was groaning through half of his lines.  Just awful, IN MY FUCKING OPINION.  Didn't seem very intelligent, or professional, just annoying.  Marines really were normal, nothing spectacular.  The rest of the lines were generally cliched or boring.  The black hacker kid was rather amusing, though.



It sucks what they did to the president too. I swear It was like I was seeing Bush on the big screen.



			
				Dr. B said:
			
		

> Effects : The only highlight of the movie for me, and though they're cool, never sell a movie for me if there's nothing else going towards it.  I want to be a CG artists when I'm through college, and that type of precision and graphical OMFGWTFSHITYEAH professionalism just get me going.  Flawless, I did not see one thing wrong, or misplaced (lol King Kong).



Effects were awesome.



			
				Dr. B said:
			
		

> Best movie I've seen this summer?  Oceans Thirteen, without a doubt.



I ain't seen Oceans thirteen. 

If you Ask me POTC 3 got best of the year. Some minor fuck ups but pretty good.

We could at least put this movie at best of the week. Seems like it.



			
				Dr. B said:
			
		

> Ratatoulle wasn't half bad, though.



How was that movie? Hmm? Funny? Dumb?  What?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

FUCKING THANK YOU, Boskov! 

How you guys can rank this movie on top in ANY of those categories is nothing short of amazing, if not unbelievable. Here's a hint: if the movie doesn't rank above all summer blockbusters in any of these categories, how can you call the overall movie the best? You can't.

As for you, Blaze, that reply was so...utterly asininine that I won't even spam by replying. 

And yes, Hinata fans are lame. Let's lust over a flat-chested cartoon chick. Nothing creepy or lame about that...

And do we need to review posts to see who used the "TRanslation" gag first? You fucking liar.


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> FUCKING THANK YOU, Boskov!
> 
> How you guys can rank this movie on top in ANY of those categories is nothing short of amazing, if not unbelievable. Here's a hint: if the movie doesn't rank above all summer blockbusters in any of these categories, how can you call the overall movie the best? You can't.


 
Dude the movie is best movie of the summer get over it. You don't like it. Fine. Don't force your oppinions on people.




			
				TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> And yes, Hinata fans are lame. Let's lust over a flat-chested cartoon chick. Nothing creepy or lame about that...



Boy you realize you're digging yourself an even bigger hole the more your ass continues to talk. You're ignorant and your arguement is pathetic besides we didn't get to see enough of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> FUCKING THANK YOU, Boskov!
> 
> *How you guys can rank this movie on top in ANY of those categories is nothing short of amazing, if not unbelievable. Here's a hint: if the movie doesn't rank above all summer blockbusters in any of these categories, how can you call the overall movie the best? You can't.*
> 
> ...


In my opinion the humor and action category are extremely high for a action movie and better then shit like ocean thirteen, spidy 3, potc3, and any other movie i've seen this year. Just like in your opinion it's bad, do you see me saying "NO you can't think that, your opinion is not allowed!"


----------



## Black Fire Rockstar (Jul 6, 2007)

Transformers was a hot movie.Though why did Jazz have to die...because he was talked like a black guy thats why....he was the only one to die (i think if i remember correctly)...it was a very good movie...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2007)

Black Fire Rockstar said:


> Transformers was a hot movie.Though why did Jazz have to die...because he was talked like a black guy thats why....he was the only one to die (i think if i remember correctly)...it was a very good movie...



You mean only Autobot to die right?

I hate my local Target. None of the exclusive stuff they're supposed to have


----------



## Black Fire Rockstar (Jul 6, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> You mean only Autobot to die right?
> 
> I hate my local Target. None of the exclusive stuff they're supposed to have



yup....the only autobot to die...not to mention the other autobots got their asses handed to them by the deceptecons....


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm surprised that they didn't include the original Transformers theme at all, I at least expected a remade version to play during the end credits.  

CLICKHERE


----------



## Black Fire Rockstar (Jul 6, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I'm surprised that they didn't include the original Transformers theme at all, I at least expected a remade version to play during the end credits.
> 
> CLICKHERE



Nah It probably would have dullened (if thats a word) the movie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I'm surprised that they didn't include the original Transformers theme at all, I at least expected a remade version to play during the end credits.
> 
> Link removed



They did make a remix, though it's only available on the official soundtrack


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 6, 2007)

The remix is alright, although it isn't as epic as Lion's theme from the 1986 movie, but it's good enough.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 6, 2007)

Transformers was wicked. I loved it and got what I wanted, a great action flick from Hollywood with huge robots kicking ass. The transformations really impressed me and they looked very real.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> In my opinion the humor and action category are extremely high for a action movie and better then shit like ocean thirteen, spidy 3, potc3, and any other movie i've seen this year. Just like in your opinion it's bad, do you see me saying "NO you can't think that, your opinion is not allowed!"



If you said that, you'd be wrong.


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> If you said that, you'd be wrong.



I thought you were going to the movies to work on your dumbass notes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> If you said that, you'd be wrong.



Why would I? It's my opinion, really stop acting like a jackass man.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I thought you were going to the movies to work on your dumbass notes.



I am. I'm not going until 10 or 11.

Crazymtf: 

*How to gauge the validity of your opinion:*

1) Can I substantiate it? Can I show instances where actors exhibited above-par, or even simply par, acting to a considerable degree? Can I show the ingenuity and wit of the humor? What about the plot? Is it standard fare? Above that? Below? If not, I'm just going off of gut-feeling like some noob.

2) Can I cite points in the movie to support my claim from point 1?

3) Is my opinion in line with TheDarkAdonis45's? If not, shouldn't I really think of reconsidering? That guy does tend to be right, like, ALL the time. I'm probably just being stupid and have my head up my ass. Back to step 1.

If you follow these quick, easy steps, you'll be right most of the time (it's not foolproof because humans have a margin of error unlike TheDarkAdonis45). That's why my opinion just simply matters more. You can never top me (just can't be done) but you can come damn close (Okay, not really. I'm just that awesome.) 

Answer your question?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

How about this, you waste your time going to the movies while we don't, write your stupid notes, and we laugh at you for enjoying the movie while you do something you don't enjoy. And then, when this is all over, in the end, who wins? The one who enjoys the movie, or the one who dislikes it, watches it again, writes his stupid silly notes, tries to make us all fall beneath him but in the end NO ONE HERE gives a shit  You fail my nigz, you fail


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How about this, you waste your time going to the movies while we don't, write your stupid notes, and we laugh at you for enjoying the movie while you do something you don't enjoy. And then, when this is all over, in the end, who wins? The one who enjoys the movie, or the one who dislikes it, watches it again, writes his stupid silly notes, tries to make us all fall beneath him but in the end NO ONE HERE gives a shit  You fail my nigz, you fail



Here's the funny thing: I will enjoy writing the notes. I promised to go to this movie, already (The first time, my dad surprised me with tickets without realizing I had already made plans to see this movie with friends.) Now, I'll have something to do when I have to watch this dribble a 2nd time.

Even when you think he fails, TheDarkAdonis proves you wrong. Maybe I should just admit that I'm God-incarnate and be done with it. At least I could get rid of all this fanmail I get...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol you defiantly fit the picture of conceited


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Even when you think he fails, TheDarkAdonis proves you wrong. Maybe I should just admit that I'm God-incarnate and be done with it.



God-incarnate my ass. More like satan-incarnate.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> God-incarnate my ass. More like satan-incarnate.



Oooh burn! I see what you did there! Funny shit. You got me!

*Assistant (his name is Jenkins) leans in to whisper*

What? It wasn't funny? Trite, you say? Are you sure!? It seemed rather innovative to me with the switching out a word and inserting another and throwing my own comment back at me as an insult. Are you sure that wasn't comedic gold? Okay, you know best, Jenkins.

Jenkins said your joke sucked.


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Oooh burn! I see what you did there! Funny shit.
> 
> *Assistant (his name is Jenkins) leans in to kiss him*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry was that strange you don't know me.. so don't be jealous if you don't like it.



Ok.....I'mma go now I'm going to see Transformers again and plus, I don't mess with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

So good day to you  sir.


Peace y'all


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ok.....I'mma go now I'm going to see Transformers again and plus, I don't mess with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> So good day to you  sir.
> 
> ...



LMAO, now this is what you call COMEDY


----------



## The Internet (Jul 6, 2007)

Crazy why do you argue with people when you're always wrong and always made a full of?

Remember the game forum Crazy? I do. I forced a dildo up your ass.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

Blaze made a funny? Normally he's too busy stumbling over, nay, raping the English language. That, or he's too busy calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to deflect attention from his own lame insults and stu...oh wait. He's doing that now only with pictures...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Crazy why do you argue with people when you're always wrong and always made a full of?
> 
> Remember the game forum Crazy? I do. I forced a dildo up your ass.



Nope don't remember, and it's sad you do, i must be on your mind alot then  Seriously i'm not wrong, when almost everyone here enjoys it and one person doesn't.

And that's good, a dildo up my ass, yeah that's possible over the internet


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope don't remember, and it's sad you do, i must be on your mind alot then  Seriously i'm not wrong, when almost everyone here enjoys it and one person doesn't.
> 
> And that's good, a dildo up my ass, yeah that's possible over the internet



Lol @ missing blatant metaphors. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

This thread has gotten my attention, so be happy I actually jumped from the Game land to actually notice this, and be dissapointed in this pointless bickering, arguing, and just being a huge waste of a e-fight.

From what I got just reading the last few pages, there is talks of God-like figures, dildo's in the anus, and pictures of homosexuals. None of those have anything to do with Optimus Prime. So that alone has made Ironhide sad.

??????????????????????...?-~"?????????~"????????"~?
????????????????????...?-~" : : : : : ?-~"?; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; "~-?
?????????????????......?-~": : : : : ?-~"?; ; ; ; ; ;_?????????__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;'"~-?
????????????????._?-~" : : : : ?-~"? ; ; ; ; ; ;?~"?: : : : : : : ??""~-?_ ; ; ; ; "-?
??????????????..,?~"----------~"?'| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~?; ; ; ; '|
?????????????....,' : : : : : : : : : : | ; ; ; ; ; ; ?" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :'"-?; ; '|
?????????????...,' : : ?-~~-? ?---? : |; ; ; ; ; ; / : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "~'|
?????????????...|?--?'/;;;;;;;|/;;;;;'\:/"?;'\ ; ; '| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-?
?????????????.,/;;;'/;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;'/";;;;;;| ; ;'| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :"-?
????????????..,/';;;;/;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;| ; ;| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-?
???????????....,/;;;;/~""~,'/~"';;;;'|""""~;;/ ; ; | : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :"?
???????????.../-~;,/;;;;;;;;'|;;;;;;;;'|;;;;;;;;;| ; ; ;'| : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?~"""'~-? : : :"?
???????????..|';;;;;|;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;| ; ; ; \ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :/ : : : : : "? : : :"?
???????????./;;;;;;|;;;_ ;;( -~~;;/ """"~;;;/ ; ; ; ;'\ : : : : : : : : : : : _?_ : : : : : : : | : : : : : : :\ : : : \
???????????/;;;;;;;|"?;;;;;'|;;;;;;;'|;;;;;;;;;;;|"~? ; ; ;'\ : : : : : : :_?-~"?-~-?""\ : : : : :'| : : : : : : : :\ : : :'\
??????????..'|;;-~;;;|;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;'|;;;;;;;;;;;\ : :"-? ; ;\ : : :_?-~"?-~" . . . \; ; \ : : : : \ : : : : : : : : \ : : :\
??????????..|;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;?\ : : :"~?;|\?~"-???|||||||lll'" . . . .\; ; \ : : : : \ : : : : : : : :'\ : : :| . .
??????????..|;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;?-"~-?????~";;\: : : : :~" ."lll|||||l" . . . . . . .\; ; \ : : : : \ : : : : : : : : | : : |
??????????..|~----~"~~~";"~~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\| . . '|.\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'\; ; \ : : : : \ : : : : : : : :|?~":
??????????...\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\ . . '| .\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\; ; \ : : : : "-? : : : ?~"
???????????.'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\ . .'| . \ . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\; ; \ : : : : : "\~"
????????????\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\. .'| . '/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\; ; \ : : : ?~"
????????????..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|__|?/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \; ;?\~"?
???????????.?~".'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . . . .___???- . . . . . . . . ?-"
?????????...?~". . . . \;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|??-~~"? . . . . . . . . . . ?~"
????????..?~""~? . _??-~\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . ._??-~ . . . . . .?-~"



You guys should seriously quit with the whining about this movie. Some will like it, some will dislike it for being a adaptation of a non-movie property, being different, yadda yadda.

Transformers; Robot's in Disguise. Not Godly figures, dildo's, or gay guys.

Now, to actually talk about the movie; I habeeb it isn't as good as the old 1980's one, but that was because it seemed to have a better fitting soundtrack to what I feel Transformers is about.


----------



## Danny (Jul 6, 2007)

why would you want a G1 movie?

- Stupid plots
- Stupid plans by Megatron
- Mass shifting altmodes that wouldn't make sense
- Designs that would not work in CG or the real world


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Blaze made a funny? Normally he's too busy stumbling over, nay, raping the English language. That, or he's too busy calling people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to deflect attention from his own lame insults and stu...oh wait. He's doing that now only with pictures...



Wow...I'm being insulted.. 

This is hard for you to believe but really I don't care...

To me your words are like the words of a  1-year old ..I can't understand shit  

and  even If I do I hardly give a shit.A'ight? take that to heart bitch.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2007)

Ratatouille actually was fairly funny. I laughed at quite a few scenes. It's definately a family oriented movie, but Pixar is getting good at making it amusing for more audiences.

I liked Oceans much more than POTC 3.  But I've always liked Ocean's more than POTC.  :/


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2007)

Also I saw the movie again and I,ve changed my thoughts I think it was more decent then we,ve all thought it to be. Great, is not the word for this movie.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 7, 2007)

I liked the movie except for the gratuitous use of the shaky camera during action scenes.  I swear, I had no idea what was going on because the screen shook so much.

And to all the purists: Stop acting like you're entitled to the source material because you aren't.  Don't be elitist and stop complaining all the time.  Nobody likes those people.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah i didnt comment on it cuz i thought it was my bad vision. I Had no idea went on in some of those later fight scenes. I was like wtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ratatouille actually was fairly funny. I laughed at quite a few scenes. It's definately a family oriented movie, but Pixar is getting good at making it amusing for more audiences.
> 
> I liked Oceans much more than POTC 3.  But I've always liked Ocean's more than POTC.  :/



^I didn't get to see ratatouille but i've always enjoyed pixar's movies so i'll check it out on DVD.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 7, 2007)

Got back from seeing it a second time.  My friend bought the last 9:30 ticket so he had to swap with a 10:20 so that our whole gang could go see it, so it is still going well for box office.  

After seeing it a second time I will have to say the movie still kicked ass, but not as hard when seeing it a first time.  Still had a crowd that clapped and a bit more laughs, but none to the nerdy jokes.  

It made more sense on why Starscream jetted off into space and most likely went to get more Decepticons.  Also notice Prime was delayed to the fight in the city so I believe he was busy fighting off Barricade. 

Still consider it the best movie for this Summer though and it shows being the movie surrounded by sequal blockbusters.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 7, 2007)

I missed the energon cubes, to be honest.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jul 7, 2007)

Just saw it,, nice movie,, megan fox is hot Optimus looks great

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27gG7xaLTqY&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hio (Jul 7, 2007)

the snail is cool,, snail transformer, and DAMN YOU,, U HAVE THE SAME AVATAR AS ME


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 7, 2007)

Optimus Prime wuz teh pwnzor of movei it made me haapeh plz post moar of tarnsmorphers


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Still consider it the best movie for this Summer though and it shows being the movie surrounded by sequal blockbusters.



just as long as it stays kick ass....because sequels will do 1 of 2 things,be extremely amazing or suck horribly......die hard did an amazing job......Back to the Future did an amazing job......and i really cant think of a sequel to a movie that did really bad right now lol


----------



## Key (Jul 7, 2007)

Megan fox just made jessica alba look like nothing, but the movie tranformers is the shit! Movie of the year!!


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2007)

Key said:


> Megan fox just made jessica alba look like nothing.



Damn straight!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn, I'm hoping I can see it today but I'm not sure. Still my first time checking out Transformers, is the movie about 2 hours long? I have to be somewhere afterwards. >.<


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 7, 2007)

come on guys stop bashing the movie, it was f'ing awesome


----------



## Earthmonkey (Jul 7, 2007)

It was pretty good. It could've been worse (Robot Jocks anyone?). The end (no..not a spoiler...dont worry) was done to where the movie can stand on it's own, but if need be, there could be a sequal..not too close ended but not too "in your face for a sequal" ending. 

Ok..one bad point...Soundwave could've been done better instead of  some jittery looking POS CD player...

Oops!...I have a small rant..but not about the movie but the movie reminded me of the..erm..rant...

Transformers.....Star Wars Episode 2 with the big battle...
 I mean..c'mon! There's some good CG when doing futuristic type vehicles and yet....no live action Robotech/Macross or even Mechwarrior?! Hell! Look at the detail of Optimus Prime in the movie and ponder "What? Someone in Hollywood cant make a Vulture stride across a cityscape blowing stuff up?"
Ok..sorry for the small rant...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Danny said:


> why would you want a G1 movie?
> 
> - Stupid plots
> - Stupid plans by Megatron
> ...



Well, I'm more of a retro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so maybe thats why.

Like, I love the cheesy 80's Gundam's and hate the God awful shit like Wing and SEED. Though that could be more with quality found earlier on that was eventually lost in the later series than just a nostalgia for the retro times.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 7, 2007)

Earthmonkey said:


> Ok..one bad point...Soundwave could've been done better instead of  some jittery looking POS CD player...



That was Frenzy. They're attempting Soundwave in the sequel.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sure the sequel is going to kick even more ass. As for awe-inspiring scenes, Bay plans to do a transforming aircraft carrier, which is going to be based upon current or new ship designs. Its robot mode will be like a walking skyscraper! I hope they do an exaggerated parody of the T-Rex puddle scene, because that Transformer's footsteps will cause small earthquakes. Imagine his weapons. 

He'll probably push the sequel's budget into the same ballpark as the recent POTC and Spiderman movies.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I loved the movie.  
It's true it could have been better and is nowhere near the original, but it was still enjoyable. Probably the only part I didn't like was the bs hacking and viruses and stuff. Kind of like how they do it in 24. But that's really hard to avoid, and even with it the movie was awesome. And even though the transforming and battle scenes went by too quick/were hard to see it was still kick ass. 
I remember when that first scorpion one came out and they showed just the tail, it reminded me of a robo Hiruko. xD<3
Bumblebee. <33 I'd definitely see the sequel.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't like it how they rushed it at the end, killed all the guys off like candy.

Overall, good movie.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2007)

I just seen it for the first time today. Man was that movie great or what? It's probably the best movie i've seen in the theaters since star wars ep 3.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2007)

I liked the part when he was in the car with girl, and songs would come on outta nowhere. I also liked the part when he home to find his grandfathers glasses, and his mom thought he was jerking off.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Just came back from watching it, I'm using a Laptop at my cousins house right now.

Movie kick assed! But what happened to Starscream?


----------



## Sacros (Jul 7, 2007)

he flew into space apparently after betraying Megatron.

They made that part so ambiguous i had no idea what happened either


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 7, 2007)

^he went to get other decepticons.....thats what we all assume since it did show him at the end leaving earth

edit: *GET THIS:* READ EVERY POST ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2007)

After seeing that movie...I seriously want a giant robot.
Robotech/Macross started my giant-robot thing, but DAMN that movie was cool.

I ended up seeing it twice.

I'm none too good on my transformerology, but I did find the 24-Volt Sawzall pwning of that one Decepticon rather unbelievable.  A reciprocating saw takes a super-advanced killing machine's head off in seconds when they couldn't take one out with TWO GAU-8s, an AC-130, and multiple bombs?

Yeah it was a DeWalt, but still...that's kinda unbelieveable.  That scene would have been a lot better if she had used a gas-powered cut off saw.


----------



## koalakid (Jul 7, 2007)

if micheal bay or someone else creates a sequal i have a feeling starscreen will have a big role in it and cause the climix.


----------



## Danny (Jul 7, 2007)

I still want confirmation that when Starscream destroyed some of the F-22s he TFed and join them..and in the next scene..well we know what happend ;3


good little betrayer


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 7, 2007)

Actually it would makes sense since some of the missiles had a blue tint to them.


----------



## Danny (Jul 7, 2007)

well Shockwave is in the TF movie game as a triple changer o perhaps in the sequel


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 8, 2007)

Welp, i still wanna see it. Ill just rip it from the computer.


----------



## Danny (Jul 8, 2007)

*bitchslaps* go fork out the money and go see it cheapskate


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 8, 2007)

littleblondepunk said:


> Welp, i still wanna see it. Ill just rip it from the computer.



You lose half the fun that way  Go to the movies its only 9 dollars give or take


----------



## Sacros (Jul 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You lose half the fun that way  Go to the movies its only 9 dollars give or take



not really you avoid people talking and giving away the good parts and if its dvd quality its just as good.

Its how i watched it 

pirates ftw


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You lose half the fun that way  Go to the movies its only 9 dollars give or take



Yeah. I don't care how good your computer's speakers are, they cannot come close to doing the sound effects in this movie justice. The sound alone is a rather big part of the experience with this movie.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 8, 2007)

Sacros said:


> not really you avoid people talking and giving away the good parts and if its dvd quality its just as good.
> 
> Its how i watched it
> 
> pirates ftw



And dude..there is NO way you could have it with DVD quality yet!


Anyway!
Saw the movie yesterday, and I really liked it!!!
Awesome action, REALLY awesome spesial effects and good, awesome transformers action!

The only thing I didnt really like was that it introduced so many characters!
The only persons we really knew anything about were the boy and his girl!
We should have ssen more to the militery guys and the hackers!!!
But if we did I think the movie would have been to long.

Ill give it a 8 of 10.


----------



## vervex (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't really like Transformers to be sincere. 

Even though I'm not a big fan of mechas, I did like the appearance of the robots - they were colorful and interesting. In the end, I kinda even liked Optimus Prime. 

No... the problem with that movie were the visual effects and the story. They were always switching place and in the end, it was hard to follow. Same for all the fights - zoom in, zoom out, MEGA vibrations... I could see nothing. Sometimes I even wondered who was who... and fighting against what machine. I think they tried a bit too much. The story was apparently totally changed - my boyfriend was a fan of Transformers when he was younger and was disapointed by all the modifications in the story that they did without justification. As for myself, I felt a bit lost. Everything was happening too fast.

Anyway, I'd give it 4/10. They get these points because of the music, which was good, and the personification of the robots, which I also liked.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Movie tickets are exepsnive as hell, I usually wait a week or so then it'l come out in the old movie theatre down town for like 3 dollars to see.

Transformers and Spider-Man 3 were exceptions though. ^_^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 8, 2007)

Seen the movie today...

For someone like me who doesn't know as much in the Transformers-verse, I have to say that I enjoyed the movie. Well, I do agree that the action scenes were rather "hard to follow". I mean, my eyes were bleeding just by watching the sequences. But, for a mecha fan, which is also me, I'm quite impressed that the mecha fights were as cool as I expected.

Storywise, it lacks depth, and too coincidental, but nevertheless, entertaining. Funny parts - well thought of, though some of them are forced.

All in all, this movie has high entertainment value, hence, nice.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2007)

Transformers has made 152,000,000 domestically in one week. Combined with what it has made worldwide, Bay's explosion fest raked in almost 189,000,000 dollars. I see it breaking the 200 mark easily. How much do you guys think it will make in the end?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 8, 2007)

TransFormers broke the 7 Day Non-Sequal record.  Spider-Man 1 is knocked out and so is Spider-Man 2's weekday record.  All that is left is Spider-Man 3  and TransFormers rules it all.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2007)

People love their giant fucking robots. Bay should do a poll to see what vehicles fans want to see in the sequel. He could probably do it for Decepticons, but not for most of the Autobots, since whoever forks over the cash to have their product in the movie will have the final say. An Autobot bus or 747 would be cool though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> TransFormers broke the 7 Day Non-Sequal record.  Spider-Man 1 is knocked out and so is Spider-Man 2's weekday record.  All that is left is Spider-Man 3  and TransFormers rules it all.



i mean after all, there is more to it than meets the eye


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> TransFormers broke the 7 Day Non-Sequal record.  Spider-Man 1 is knocked out and so is Spider-Man 2's weekday record.  All that is left is Spider-Man 3  and TransFormers rules it all.



oh hell yea, after all look at what it raked in after July 3rd


----------



## Wesley (Jul 8, 2007)

So what's the final tally on Decepticon and Autobot casualities?  I know Jazz recieved a pretty damn good answer to an age old question (seriously, Megatron's answer didn't leave much room for backtalk), but aside from him, I don't think any of the Autobots were killed.

It'd probably be easier to say which Decepticons survived then not.  Really, I think I can only recall Starscream not being killed on screen.  Last time we saw him, he was in a dog fight with a pair of F-22s.

I really liked how they didn't give the Transformers absolute invunerability to our weapons.  It bolstered their image as warriors, having to fight on the move, and think on their feet, even if they are giant robots.  In that sense, I think the Autobots were generally superior since the Decepticons seemed to prefer ranged weaponry and obliterating whatever was in front of them rather then making attempts to use cover.

Though it did seem like the Decepticons generally enjoyed a stronger build with more weapons, so it's not like they fought in a bad way considering.

The humans, to be honest I was a bit disappointed when the Autobots came onto the scene.  I was really starting to like all the human characters and generally found them interesting.  I didn't want things to suddenly become awkward when most of the people on screen were two story tall robots that you couldn't even see if the camera focused on humans.

That's another problem.  The Transformers were made to be giant, while at the same time they interacted with and shared the screen with humans.  The excellent use of slow-mo aided in following the action, but it was impossible to really follow some of the fight scenes due the camera being so up-close, relatively speaking.

I mean, when they were fighting in the streets, a transformer could take up both lanes just standing still.  Making use of what room they had while at the same time being close enough to feed us the exquisete detail in collarateral damage.  There was alot more going on then they could fit onto the screen.

If more of the fighting had been done at night, where focusing on humans and exploding buildings would have been less rewarding, we would have had an easier time following what the robots themselves were actually doing.

Not that I'm complaining though.  They did a really good job working within the confines that'd been presented to them.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 8, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> People love their giant fucking robots. Bay should do a poll to see what vehicles fans want to see in the sequel. He could probably do it for Decepticons, but not for most of the Autobots, since whoever forks over the cash to have their product in the movie will have the final say. An Autobot bus or 747 would be cool though.




The sequel is likely to have the Deceptacon called Tidal Wave. He is an air-craft carrier.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2007)

Wesley said:


> So what's the final tally on Decepticon and Autobot casualities?  I know Jazz recieved a pretty damn good answer to an age old question (seriously, Megatron's answer didn't leave much room for backtalk), but aside from him, I don't think any of the Autobots were killed.
> 
> It'd probably be easier to say which Decepticons survived then not.  Really, I think I can only recall Starscream not being killed on screen.  Last time we saw him, he was in a dog fight with a pair of F-22s.
> 
> ...



Autobot Deaths: Jazz
I don't think he'll stay dead. Apparently, there's a bio on one of the official movie sites that says Prime and Ratchet rebuilds him. There was a thread about it at Seibertron forums, which I lurk at. It would also make sense because OP has the Allspark fragment.

Decepticon Deaths: Blackout, Bonecrusher, Devastator, Frenzy, and Megatron
The Decepticons got shitted on in this movie. Although they were double teamed, I expected a better performance. They didn't work together and got singled out as a result. Starscream flew out of the atmosphere, Barricade didn't even show up for the final battle, and Scorponok is chilling in the desert. I think we will see these three again in the sequel.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 8, 2007)

Barricade was killed by optimus in the highway chase scene after bonecrusher bay never showed the scene since he was running out of time.

Decepticons never did work well together unless it was like 3 v 1 then they would just shoot in the same direction. Besides all the decepticons looked more armored and more weapons than any of the autobots. Maybe except Ironhide.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2007)

Hopefully, since the scene was cut, Barricade will be alive in the next movie. I heard about him getting owned in the novel. Anyway, there's a good chance of him being kept because so many people love the character. We only got some hints, but his voice and the way he interrogated Sam were awesome.

Edit: Wow, this vehicle definitely deserves to be in the sequel.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2007)

Few rants about this movie:

- Starcsream did jack shit in this movie. He destroyed few aircrafts, fired missiles at autobots but that's about it. He didn't even bother trying to help Megatron. He was just there in the near end of the movie.

- Brawl got knocked out way too quick. He got his ass owned by Ironhide despite the fact that Devastator is one of the toughest Decepticon member.

- Blackout got owned by bunch of aircrafts. He was my favorite character and he died in a most lamest way without fighting any autobots.

- Megatron showed up in last 30 mins of the movie, we only see him transform once or twice. 

- Barriade, despite the fact that he is also my favorite character, just disappeared in the end. Did he decided to chicken out from the final battle?

- Bonecrusher died in 10 mins after he showed up.

- Retchet did completely nothing in this movie. He was just there and being completely useless against Decepticons after the moment he showed up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

like the tank, it was sposed to be called Brawl, but changed it to devastator, there was a rumor that soundwave will be in the next film, and the dinobots and constructicons, I was hoping they would have the stunticons, that would be the shit

for a good laugh heres a vid from youtube you guys might like, Soundwave and his life
Gintama - Pray


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 8, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Few rants about this movie:
> 
> - Starcsream did jack shit in this movie. He destroyed few aircrafts, fired missiles at autobots but that's about it. He didn't even bother trying to help Megatron. He was just there in the near end of the movie.



Actually Starscream was amoung the F-22s that fired on Megatron.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Actually Starscream was amoung the F-22s that fired on Megatron.



what do you expect, Megatron was treating him like crap, telling him once again how he failed

heres another thing I found out Daniel Ross who has done fan dub work on  was picked to voice Starscream for the Video Game, I first heard him on the fan dubbed version of Robot Masters and man does he sound like Chris Latta


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> People love their giant fucking robots. Bay should do a poll to see what vehicles fans want to see in the sequel. He could probably do it for Decepticons, but not for most of the Autobots, since whoever forks over the cash to have their product in the movie will have the final say. An Autobot bus or 747 would be cool though.



personally i'd love to see a Gallardo transform.  I think that would be absolute hotness.  I mean seriously.  Just look at the thing, and then imagine it transforming 

omg 


and for the Decepticons, i really wanted Starscream to be an F-15, not an F-22.  And that would be awesome if one of them transformed into an Apache, since i love those things.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw Transformers movie today and it was awesome i can't wait for the sequel


----------



## Azurite (Jul 8, 2007)

I loved this movie !!!!
But too much of bumblebee >__>;;;


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> People love their giant fucking robots. Bay should do a poll to see what vehicles fans want to see in the sequel. He could probably do it for Decepticons, but not for most of the Autobots, since whoever forks over the cash to have their product in the movie will have the final say. An Autobot bus or 747 would be cool though.



there was this from a Japanese movie called Returner

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kThJGtcVqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 8, 2007)

Definitely the best movie of the summer. I absolutely loved it!!! When there wasn't much action, there were great comedic scenes to keep me glued to my seat. My favorite scene was when Sam's parents barged into Sam's room and the mom said that Sam was masterbating. Then she said that Sam's masterbating was "Sam's happy time!" ROFL....Shia did an excellent job playing Sam in this movie. I don't think it would have been as great a movie without him.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm placing good rep points that Megatron comes back either as he was or as galvatron.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I'm placing good rep points that Megatron comes back either as he was or as galvatron.



my preditiction is that he will come back as galvatron


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2007)

Espada said:


> personally i'd love to see a Gallardo transform.  I think that would be absolute hotness.  I mean seriously.  Just look at the thing, and then imagine it transforming
> 
> omg
> 
> ...



It's too bad Lamborghini is owned by Volkswagen. They don't want any of their products featured in association with weapons or war. I highly doubt we'll see any of the brandnames under their umbrella featured in one of the sequels.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> It's too bad Lamborghini is owned by Volkswagen. They don't want any of their products featured in association with weapons or war. I highly doubt we'll see any of the brandnames under their umbrella featured in one of the sequels.



too bad they didn't have Sideswipe and Sunstreeker, when they had the altenators toy line they looked bitchin as Dodge Vipers


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 9, 2007)

Who else hated that the only other Decepticon in the movie I personally cared about was Starscream.

The Decepticons looked like they died too fast, not much robot vs robot, because the humans were there too.

I wanted to see more OptimusPrime Vs Megatron as well.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> Who else hated that the only other Decepticon in the movie I personally cared about was Starscream.
> 
> The Decepticons looked like they died too fast, not much robot vs robot, because the humans were there too.
> 
> I wanted to see more OptimusPrime Vs Megatron as well.



I would of loved to see Frank Welker Voicing Megatron in the movie, since he was doing it for the game


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

The Decepticons didn't interact with the humans much, so it's to be taken for granted that they'd get less character developement then the Autobots.  However, I'd say they came off as better looking then the Autobots, since they had more of a raw psychological presence in the film.  They didn't talk much, no corny jokes, and very, very, angry.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Wesley said:


> The Decepticons didn't interact with the humans much, so it's to be taken for granted that they'd get less character developement then the Autobots.  However, I'd say they came off as better looking then the Autobots, since they had more of a raw psychological presence in the film.  They didn't talk much, no corny jokes, and very, very, angry.



kinda wished the filmed the novel that was the prequel for the movie, you had more character interaction with the decepticons


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

was I the only one who thought that sector 7 was an agency run by megatron to help find the cube for him at the beginning?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Sacros said:


> was I the only one who thought that sector 7 was an agency run by megatron to help find the cube for him at the beginning?



I don't think I can come up with a answer for that


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

Sacros said:


> was I the only one who thought that sector 7 was an agency run by megatron to help find the cube for him at the beginning?



I kind of thought that.  The bearded guy that showed up at the Pentagon made me think a little, since all the holographic cops and pilots looked the same and had beards.  I just kept waiting for a human to suddenly morph into an 8 ft. robot, but it never happened.

I also don't see how it's lame to get killed by the military.  Making the Transformers vunerable to our weapons made the film more interesting I'd say, since they couldn't really afford to just bash everything while ignoring hostile fire.  They put their transforming and ECM abilities to good use, which was really their greatest strength.

Until they had to come out into the open to get the cube, they were pretty much unbeatable for human beings.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Wesley said:


> I kind of thought that.  The bearded guy that showed up at the Pentagon made me think a little, since all the holographic cops and pilots looked the same and had beards.  I just kept waiting for a human to suddenly morph into an 8 ft. robot, but it never happened.
> 
> I also don't see how it's lame to get killed by the military.  Making the Transformers vunerable to our weapons made the film more interesting I'd say, since they couldn't really afford to just bash everything while ignoring hostile fire.  They put their transforming and ECM abilities to good use, which was really their greatest strength.
> 
> Until they had to come out into the open to get the cube, they were pretty much unbeatable for human beings.



wait a minute, I thought the pilot inside Blackout and the cop in Barricade had mustaches, not beards


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> wait a minute, I thought the pilot inside Blackout and the cop in Barricade had mustaches, not beards



Facial hair looks all the same to me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Sacros said:


> was I the only one who thought that sector 7 was an agency run by megatron to help find the cube for him at the beginning?



Look for TransFormers Prequal Comic, it's really good because it sets up everything before the movie and it will make it more clearer for people about how Sector 7 started, what happend to Archivel Witwicky, and how Bumblebee got his voice damaged.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Look for TransFormers Prequal Comic, it's really good because it sets up everything before the movie and it will make it more clearer for people about how Sector 7 started, what happend to Archivel Witwicky, and how Bumblebee got his voice damaged.



so does the novel


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

i know what they are. I was asking BEFORE their real purpose was revealed did anyone suspect them of working with the decepticons because of how much they knew.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

and where can i find this prequel comic??


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> and where can i find this prequel comic??



comic book stores, possibly barnes and noble and amazon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2007)

I still haven't seen it.

Hopefully, I will correct that this weekend.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 9, 2007)

Just watched it and damn, that was good. The girl was hot as well.
In the end, the F-22 Raptor Decepticon retreated, right?


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats Starscream. And he doesnt retreat.   He tactically withdraws.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

I liked all the characters.  We didn't waste alot of time on pointless character developement, we learned a few things about everyone, just enough to understand their motiviations and thought processes.  Some phobias, like how the dad didn't like earthquakes.

And what's the big deal about whether or not Starscream's an F-15 or F-22?  If he's going to blend in, he'll look like whatever plane happens to be in the air at the time.  He could look like an F-15, if he wanted to.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

who's arguing about the f-15/ f-22 stuff


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

Sacros said:


> who's arguing about the f-15/ f-22 stuff



Someone mentioned being disappointed that he was an F-22 instead of an F-15.  Just not being happy he was different from his G1 self.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Someone mentioned being disappointed that he was an F-22 instead of an F-15.  Just not being happy he was different from his G1 self.



As much as I am a G1 fan, I don't see why someone should complain.  He was a jet and that is all that I cared about.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 9, 2007)

Well F-15s are going to be replaced by the F-22 Raptor so I figure they didn't want to use an outdated jet in a 2007 movie. Of course F-15s are going to continue to be in service for many years...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

I loved it when they called in the A-10s and C-130...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2007)

^It was spooky.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> ^It was spooky.



It was awesome. ^^  You want something dead, you can't do much better then that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw it last night with my bf. Easily the best movie i've seen all year. I even liked it better than Pirates3. I'm so glad i saw it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 9, 2007)

Wesley said:


> I loved it when they called in the A-10s and C-130...



at least they were still called warthogs


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 9, 2007)

After seeing this film, I've realized I haven't seen anything like is thus far. It was a really good movie. 

Though I have to know...who exactly died at the end from the autobots? Someone had to use a nature break right then and there...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Metsuki K said:


> After seeing this film, I've realized I haven't seen anything like is thus far. It was a really good movie.
> 
> Though I have to know...who exactly died at the end from the autobots? Someone had to use a nature break right then and there...



*Confirmed Dead*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Decepticons*
Megatron (Although I think he will be revived somehow)
Blackout
Bonecrusher
Brawl

*Autobots*
Jazz




*Unconfirmed*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Barricade (His body wasn't in the pile on the boat where they were dropping them in the ocean.)
Frenzy (He wasn't at the dock and only half his head was missing from his own attack, so it's possible he is still alive.)
Scorponok (burrowed into the ground in the Middle East)


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Confirmed Dead*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Cool. Thanks. That definitely sets it up for another installment, I think? But did it have to be him   ? (On the dying side)


----------



## Ero Pervert (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see it tomorrow..


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

I really can't wait to see this movie...but i probably won't see it until DVD...unlessi pirate


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2007)

Transformers is the movie of the year, so far. Its much better than spidey 3. I cant wait until rush hour 3 comes out. Did anyone see the trailer for that at the thearters right before transformers came on?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I just found out what really happened to Barricade in the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimus Prime smashes Barricade against a pillar on the highway and tears him apart. Rips his doors off and everything. Barricade is pretty much dead. He's also confirmed dead in the novel. 

The scene was cut from the movie but it will definitely show on DVD version.


----------



## Talone (Jul 10, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok, I just found out what really happened to Barricade in the movie:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That pretty much sounds as awesome as


*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimus Prime stabbing Bonecrusher in the face.  Prime is hardcore.  Except when Megatron trashed him.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't even think the film is out here yet. DD:

I can't wait to see it, as soon as it comes out I'm going to see it with some friends.


----------



## Circe (Jul 10, 2007)

Unfortunately...I won't be watching this movie for another half year, at best.


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

well, if you thought that this movie was gonna suck and realised it didnt please remember the song:

"Transformers, more than meets the eye!"


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

@Circe: How come?

I'm going to watch this movie with no expectations at all. That way I can't be disapointed.


----------



## Circe (Jul 10, 2007)

@Ino: Because that's when the DVD comes out. I don't go to the cinema.  Aren't you in U.y.B? 0_o


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw.  How come you don't go to the cinema?


----------



## Circe (Jul 10, 2007)

I.......don't.....
Aren't you in U.y.B? 0_o


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Circe said:


> I.......don't.....
> Aren't you in U.y.B? 0_o



this one is worth seeing on the big screen, only wished Imax would play it, be bitchin in 3D


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> this one is worth seeing on the big screen, only wished Imax would play it, be bitchin in 3D



that would be nice......and i love the threatre with full surround sound and crystal clear sound.....and it being LOUD of all things!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2007)

Optimus prime got his ass kicked by Megatron!!! Seriously, wasnt that crazy?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2007)

MGS4 exclusivity being mulled over??

This is an interview on the official movie board where the writers answer questions by fans. It contains some interesting stuff, and from the looks of it, Barricade is coming back! They said the scene of Prime trashing him was cut, but we'll have to wait until the second movie to find out what happened to him. It wouldn't make sense for them to do that unless he has a role in the sequel.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2007)

Is there going to be a sequel?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2007)

All signs point to it. There was a short report on Entertainment Tonight about a week ago saying that they're already writing the script.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2007)

Lots of people complaining about Jazz's death scene.  I thought it was great myself.  Megatron had utter contempt for the pitiful resistance offered up to him.  Made him look really bad.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2007)

I think they might bring him back. There's a G1 repaint of his new form that says Prime and Ratchet rebuilds him. The movie seems to suggest it, too, because OP finds the Allspark fragment after Ratchet says that he was unable to save him.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Is there going to be a sequel?



yes there will be a sequel


----------



## Hef (Jul 10, 2007)

I probably missed something, but what happened to the Mountain Dew-bot of DOOM? DD:


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2007)

It's not so much the fact that he died, but that most people thought his death was downplayed.  Underwhelming, not dramatic enough.  I'm pleased they didn't waste alot of time getting alot of emotional responses out of people.  Except with Bumblebee who was like the robot of the film since he had alot of personal time with the main humans.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

oh hey you guys remember Transformers RID that was on fox kids until 2002, I found the japanese opening and I think it's way better than the fox kids version

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxrN9QZMEJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

lol i remember i have the megatron dragon transformer toy =P


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> lol i remember i have the megatron dragon transformer toy =P



hell I have Megatron(Gigatron), Optimus Prime(Fire Convoy), Ultra Magnus(God Magnus) and Scourge(Black Convoy) mint in box never opened


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2007)

I finally saw this movie and it was just amazing its probably one of my favorite movies now


----------



## Morwain (Jul 11, 2007)

I just saw the movie today and it was amazing I never really saw tranformers much before then though they were kinda before my time (kinda) so it really was interesting to watch for me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

Morwain said:


> I just saw the movie today and it was amazing I never really saw tranformers much before then though they were kinda before my time (kinda) so it really was interesting to watch for me.



I grew up in the 80's so it's something I'm a fan of


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

i downloaded a cam version off the internet...and i have watched it maybe 253879 times now......_i can quote scenes off it now =P_


----------



## Bass (Jul 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i downloaded a cam version off the internet...and i have watched it maybe 253879 times now......_i can quote scenes off it now =P_



How's the quality?

*downloaded 3 different versions of the movie*

One is good but is rather glitchy in fast-paced scenes. One is bad because it gets blurry in fast-paced scenes and is rather bright with bad audio. And the last is alright but it's too small.


----------



## Shade (Jul 11, 2007)

What was the song in the credits? Sounded awesome.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

Bass said:


> How's the quality?
> 
> *downloaded 3 different versions of the movie*
> 
> One is good but is rather glitchy in fast-paced scenes. One is bad because it gets blurry in fast-paced scenes and is rather bright with bad audio. And the last is alright but it's too small.



im trying to download more versions cause the one i have is shot in 2 files up to an hour long and it is small but at the end when the credits come you notice it was the upper right side of the screen....but it sounds decent for me tho



Shade said:


> What was the song in the credits? Sounded awesome.



all i know is that its by Linkin Park...

i would really really like to find the Score Soundtrack to this movie....I liked it, but all i ever find is the Soundtrack with bands =[


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 11, 2007)

Shade said:


> What was the song in the credits? Sounded awesome.



What I've Done by Linkin Park


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> lol i remember i have the megatron dragon transformer toy =P



Pshaw, for Beast wars (the only Transformers toy line I ever bought) I own:

*Maximal:*
Transmetal Optimus
Optimal Optimus
Transmetal Rattrap
Transmetal Rhinox
Transmetal Cheetor
Transmetal 2 Cheetor
Transmetal Air Razor
Transmetal 2 Black Arachnia
Silverbolt
Depth Charge
Dinobot
Tigerhawk
These 3 dudes that combine into a mega-Maximal
Transmetal Prowl
Some baboon guy

*Predacon:*
Transmetal Megatron (Broken though  )
Transmetal 2 Dragon Megatron
Transmetal Terrorsaur
Transmetal Tarantulus
Transmetal Inferno
Waspinator (took me forever to find his original form)
Inferno
Quickstrike
Rampage
Transmetal 2 Dinobot
Scorpinok
These 3 dudes that combine into a mega-predacon

Yes I really loved to waste money as a child. Got everyone who was in the show as I worshiped it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Pshaw, for Beast wars (the only Transformers toy line I ever bought) I own:
> 
> *Maximal:*
> Transmetal Optimus
> ...



damn dude, nice collection


----------



## Bass (Jul 12, 2007)

Hef said:


> I probably missed something, but what happened to the Mountain Dew-bot of DOOM? DD:



*shrugs*

The same thing that happened to Starscream, Scorpinok, and Barricade?



Captain Gir said:


> im trying to download more versions cause the one i have is shot in 2 files up to an hour long and it is small but at the end when the credits come you notice it was the upper right side of the screen....but it sounds decent for me tho



Ohhh. Is the picture quality good?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2007)

Dewbot has his own fanfic now, and it's pretty damn funny. Fanfiction.net has fallen to an all new low though. I've seen about a dozen SamXBee stories after browsing through the newest pages, but there are some very good serious and non-revolting movieverse fics though. 

The writers for this movie said you'll have to wait for the sequel to see what happens to Barricade. This heavily implies that they decided to keep him as a character. You can verify it for yourself in a link I included in the previous page of this thread. Anyway, I'm really happy about their decision not to include the scene of Prime owning him. The Ebay interrogation was one of my favorite parts of the movie.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2007)

Got a link to the Dewbot fic?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 12, 2007)

Bass said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> The same thing that happened to Starscream, Scorpinok, and Barricade?



Barricade is dead....right after the first optimus fight, barricade comes in and is defeated by optimus.....but that scene was cut for time



Bass said:


> Ohhh. Is the picture quality good?



Its pretty decent, i dont mind it


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 12, 2007)

Great movie.
The special-effects work was spectacular to the point where you almost forget that the robots are entirely CG.
The Starscream-vs.-fighters sequence was one of the coolest scenes I can think of in recent memory.  It was just so smooth, a really well-made scene.
And it did a good job of avoiding too many cliches and cheesy lines, especially considering it was a giant robot movie and a teenage love story.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Barricade is dead....right after the first optimus fight, barricade comes in and is defeated by optimus.....but that scene was cut for time
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty decent, i dont mind it



According to Robert Orci, the writer of the film, Barricade is not dead. The fan who asked in the official transformers movieboard interview even brought up what happened in the novel, and he disregarded it. 

Wesley, here you go.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely going to be on my DVD To-Buy list along with Spidey 3.  Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Definitely going to be on my DVD To-Buy list along with Spidey 3.  Can't wait for the sequel.



I hear ya man, I am so getting it when it comes out, looking forward to all the bonus features


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2007)

The VA for Bumblebee said that he was recording more lines for the movie and that there'd be a prequel for TF2 included in it.


----------



## Bass (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope the DVDs include cast interviews. Not from the human but from the Transformers themselves.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> The VA for Bumblebee said that he was recording more lines for the movie and that there'd be a prequel for TF2 included in it.



dude that's f'ing sweet


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2007)

This is interview with Mark Ryan for anyone who's interested. I also read another article saying that TF2 plans to flesh out the Transformers. Hopefully, the Decepticons will get that treatment too, because they need the most fleshing out of all. I really wonder what the prequel for the sequel in the dvd is going to contain.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> This is interview with Mark Ryan for anyone who's interested. I also read another article saying that TF2 plans to flesh out the Transformers. Hopefully, the Decepticons will get that treatment too, because they need the most fleshing out of all. I really wonder what the prequel for the sequel in the dvd is going to contain.



I wonder if they'll ever do a beast wars movie


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I wonder if they'll ever do a beast wars movie



The way Beast Wars is, I don't think a movie would work, nor is it necessary. The plot makes it so there can't be any humans beyond cavemen, making a movie that can appeal to mainstream audiences difficult. Most of the story arcs were so good in writing that it would be hard for a movie to top it. G1 Transformers plot and tendency to have 24 minute adventures every episode made it much more suitable for a movie.

Really if they're going to do a new Beast Wars movie, just get the original cast and writers together and make a straight-to-video CGI film. Though with the way Beast Machines ended, it obviously can't be any sort of continuation of the Beast story.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> The way Beast Wars is, I don't think a movie would work, nor is it necessary. The plot makes it so there can't be any humans beyond cavemen, making a movie that can appeal to mainstream audiences difficult. Most of the story arcs were so good in writing that it would be hard for a movie to top it. G1 Transformers plot and tendency to have 24 minute adventures every episode made it much more suitable for a movie.
> 
> Really if they're going to do a new Beast Wars movie, just get the original cast and writers together and make a straight-to-video CGI film. Though with the way Beast Machines ended, it obviously can't be any sort of continuation of the Beast story.



actually they could based it off the comic series which was set in present time


----------



## Bass (Jul 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> actually they could based it off the comic series which was set in present time



Present time Beast Wars?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 13, 2007)

Bass said:


> Present time Beast Wars?



it's gonna be a while before I can find some shots from the comics but here was the bio on the Megatron Action Figure



TECH SPEC BIO

Millions of years ago, Tyrannosaurus rex ruled the earth. Today, Megatron plans to do the same! Duplicating dinosaur DNA stolen from human research labs, the evil leader has re-engineered his body structure and equipped it with fearsome high-tech firepower! Poisonous paralyzer fluids blast from his gaping jaws, while his powerful pincher claw can cut an enemy in half! Be afraid, earthlings. Be very, very afraid!


----------



## Bass (Jul 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> it's gonna be a while before I can find some shots from the comics but here was the bio on the Megatron Action Figure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's the regular Beast Wars just set in the present?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 13, 2007)

Bass said:


> So it's the regular Beast Wars just set in the present?



I guess the toy and comic line was set in present time, where as the beggining of Beast Wars TV series took place in the 23rd century


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 13, 2007)

In the event they do use the Dinobots in the sequel, I wonder if they'll be mechanic looking dinosaurs like in G1 or organic looking like Beast Wars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Being a huge G1 fan, this was such a disappointment.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Being a huge G1 fan, this was such a disappointment.



Count the ways, brother.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2007)

seemed more of a mix of the different transformers series over the years.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2007)

They plan to flesh the transformers out in the sequel. Honestly, I'm very happy with the way the movie turned out, and I think it was one of the most entertaining action movies in years. The audience at the theater I went to loved every minute of it.

I can understand people's complaints about the movie though. There wasn't enough interaction between the transformers, which the sequel is planning to rectify. Sector 7 came off really unprofessional and comical for a black-ops organization. Finally, the hacker subplot was unecessary and accounts for the time making the movie too long.

In spite of all that, it was still a great rollercoaster ride, and it was definitely a Transformers movie. A recent USA article stated that Paramount plans to base the second movie around the transfans suggestions, because they're well aware of the moneymaking potential of this franchise. I'm sure TF2 will be even more spectacular in the special effects department and a much better movie overall.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 14, 2007)

When I first saw Megatron in his cooling stand, I was shocked by the resemblance (at least in my mind) to the concept pictures by weta for the Live action Evangelion movie.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow I actually didn't think there were that many transformer fans on this forum:

I actually watched the movie on the 2nd day of its release and I gotta say it way exceeded my expectation. I mean sure like everyone else I would have liked a bit more of the bots and have deceptions talk a lot more but still it was crazy. I mean my expectation of the movie was seeing all the bots in their greyish metals like in the previews but boy did I jumped of my seat when Optimus poped out with that voice of his. Funny thing also I mistook Bumblebee for Hotrod till the latter staredtedto talk with his radio fm/am. Fans of the originals will note that little Bumble got his vocal system damaged beyond repairs in the begining of transformers. I guess they didn't like the fact that he had chosen a vokeswagon beetle for the car of his choice in the original. Oh well... at least the bumble finally kicked some asses. He was usually on the recieving end of the  attacks in the actual series (I mean literarely). I was also saddened when Jazz got ripped by Megatron, he's usually the one kicking some decepticon ass. Anyway I am pretty sure he will be revived in the next movie. He's too funny not to be.

Anyway this movie definitly gets the movie ofthe year from my view. Way better then anything that came out this year, I mean POTC3 comes somewhat close but Transformers just kills them in the visual effects and Optimus's godly voice!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 14, 2007)

BattousaiMS said:


> Wow I actually didn't think there were that many transformer fans on this forum:
> 
> I actually watched the movie on the 2nd day of its release and I gotta say it way exceeded my expectation. I mean sure like everyone else I would have liked a bit more of the bots and have deceptions talk a lot more but still it was crazy. I mean my expectation of the movie was seeing all the bots in their greyish metals like in the previews but boy did I jumped of my seat when Optimus poped out with that voice of his. Funny thing also I mistook Bumblebee for Hotrod till the latter staredtedto talk with his radio fm/am. Fans of the originals will note that little Bumble got his vocal system damaged beyond repairs in the begining of transformers. I guess they didn't like the fact that he had chosen a vokeswagon beetle for the car of his choice in the original. Oh well... at least the bumble finally kicked some asses. He was usually on the recieving end of the  attacks in the actual series (I mean literarely). I was also saddened when Jazz got ripped by Megatron, he's usually the one kicking some decepticon ass. Anyway I am pretty sure he will be revived in the next movie. He's too funny not to be.
> 
> Anyway this movie definitly gets the movie ofthe year from my view. Way better then anything that came out this year, I mean POTC3 comes somewhat close but Transformers just kills them in the visual effects and Optimus's godly voice!



I wished they had footage of Bumble Bee kicking the crap out of Barricade, they drove off and there was Barricade just laid out, Optimus vs Bonecrusher was F'ing awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2007)

I was  a transformers fan in my childhood but this one seems a completely hollywoodense production in order to make movie.

Protect and destroy I mean WTF, as far as I remember the transformers didnt came here to save the day to a race that likes to kill itself, they came for the energon in order to save their planet or something like that, its just that some wherent that bad and had compassion with the humans.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2007)

They wanted the Allspark to restore Cybertron.  They allied themselves with the humans since they had mutual interests.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2007)

When I saw Transformers in the theatres last week, I wasn't surprised with what I saw. This was a Michael Bay movie, so I knew EXACTLY what to expect.... Stupid pop-culture jokes and references, bad casting, cheesy dialogue, overly commercialized production... Still, the movie did have its high points. The action was entertaining enough, and Optimus Prime and the other transformer looked pretty damn good. The main character did a pretty good job, though the female lead role was horrendous. Despite her incredible hotness, she practically destroyed the whole movie with her 'acting'.

Overall, I give this movie a 7/10 if I'm feeling generous... a 6.5/10 is more truthful. I was slightly entertained with it only because I knew what to expect from Michael Bay (the genius behind Bad Boys 2 and Pearl Harbor). Had I been a die-hard fan of the Transformer series and I actully thought this movie was going to be extremely good... I would be throwing chairs right now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2007)

It only cost 150 million to make.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2007)

> Despite her incredible hotness, she practically destroyed the whole movie with her 'acting'.



Gotta agree. For eye candy she was great. For most everything else, not so great.

I honestly think they should have used Sam's dad as his partner with the Transformers. Basically take on a role similar to Sparkplug in the cartoon. I can see it working with just a few minor changes.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2007)

Itachi

Wow, Transformers smashed the record for highest grossing foreign movie in China. There's a very high probability of it doing the same in Japan. I'm sure it will break records in the UK as well.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought she was okay.  I mean, it didn't seem like she was acting at all.  Kind of natural to me at least.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 14, 2007)

i think that Shia's acting in this movie is one of the greatest in his career


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 14, 2007)

I never really watched the cartoon growing up or anything, but this movie really kicked ass.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2007)

the first half was great, b4 the second half when the childeshness of the movie started coming across.  

The only movie i like shia in.

too much product placement, it was as bad as fantastic four... real turn off...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 15, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I never really watched the cartoon growing up or anything, but this movie really kicked ass.



I reconmend getting G1 4 seasons and the movie, you may like it, it was something that was a fav when I was growing up, I was 4 when it came out in 84


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2007)

The first half was the definiently the best part.  Before they introduced all the Autobots at once and kind of ruined their mystique.


----------



## tgre (Jul 15, 2007)

There will definitely be a sequel for this...after the sales it got, the directors would be stupid not to make a sequel...

but I can see the sequel dying in comparison...they'll probably introduce Predacons etc... T_T..


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually a second film would be kind of difficult to do.  It's not like it's based on a comicbook where superheroes and supervillians duke it out.  Nor is it based on an epic like Star Wars or Lord of the Rings.

Transformers has always been about small scale fighting between maybe a couple dozen robots at the most at any one time.  Wars without armies, always kind of hidden away.  Kind of difficult to make it seem important without a duex machina in the mix, like the Allspark.

A fullscale Decepiticon invasion is possible, but why would they even bother?  No Megatron, no Allspark.  There's nothing here, but the Autobots.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2007)

^ now what makes you think somethink as unimportant as a plot or good reasoning would stop a sequel from being made?  It's hollywood, so many ridiculous movies get sequels that are completely uncalled for..


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

I heard they already planned 2 sequels.

I was never a Transformers fan as I was born right after Transformers had been on TV. But I was a enourmous fan of the series Beast Wars, I had tons of those beast wars transformers when I was a lil kid. But ok back to the movie.

I loved it, it was great. It was funny and it had some really cool action scenes. Even when the cars transformed, that was amazing itself. All my friend would say after the movie was "I want a robot car". This movie gets 2 thumbs up! 

 ​


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 15, 2007)

i just posted this in a bulletin on myspace....but DO the autobots have to go through driving school?? like dont they need to know how to drive in american streets??


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2007)

They've got the internet for that.  Real question is what are they going to do when they're pulled over for DWB?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2007)

jazz is already dead, no need to worry, cept for optimus prime...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 15, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> jazz is already dead, no need to worry, cept for optimus prime...



you don't know that, Prime has a piece of the allspark, they could probally bring him back


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jul 15, 2007)

The really sad part of this movie is i guess if you can is that they didn't bring in the original cast of autobots and decepticons. I mean I am sure a lot of the old fans like me when they were watching they were making mistakes on some of the bots by their transformations.


Like I said previously bumblebee was one of my mine. I thought he was either Hot Rod or Hot Shot given the car he was given. 

Then there was barricade, the only police car in the transformers I remember is Prowl, one of the main autobots,  so I went wtf when it turned out to be Barricade. I mean come on you had to have Prowl in there.

Then there was blackout who I took for Vortex from combacticons.

Rachet was also hard to recognize. Wheeljack was also missing.

Jazz was out of character during the battle (he's usually the cool headed one in battle and cool man when out of battles). Hopefully he will be back in the next movie. 

So there is like two inner-core autobots that were missing in the begining of the series already: Prowl and Wheeljack. Hopefully they will appear in the 2nd movie and hopefully Prowl will whoop Barricade's ass for trying to be him in the first movie. While Wheeljack will show us some of his crazy inventions.

On the decepticons side they didnt have Shockwave and Soundwave (who are like both right hand mans of Megatron) so we are likely to see them in Movie 2. Skywarp and Thundercracker weren't there either.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't mind the different transformations. Maybe because I don't look at the movie with just a G1 mindset. I noticed some elements in the movie from series that followed G1.

And Shockwave's in the video game

As you can see, he becomes a cannon and helicopter.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

BattousaiMS said:


> The really sad part of this movie is i guess if you can is that they didn't bring in the original cast of autobots and decepticons. I mean I am sure a lot of the old fans like me when they were watching they were making mistakes on some of the bots by their transformations.
> 
> 
> Like I said previously bumblebee was one of my mine. I thought he was either Hot Rod or Hot Shot given the car he was given.
> ...




remeber they wanted to go with something more modern, and since they didn't have all the G1 characters in this movie, think of this, $$$$ that CGI isn't cheap, Bay said he wanted to have a aircraft carrirer and call it Tidal Wave from Armada but it would of been way too expensive to do


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2007)

I just watched the movie and i dont know if its been said before, but i noticed a major error in the plot, or at least i think its an error .


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

they wanted to do something that wouldn't resemble a G1 story line


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2007)

I know i mean in the plot they had chosen they had written in major plot error/plot hole


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought it was good, and I enjoyed the movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2007)

Serp said:


> I know i mean in the plot they had chosen they had written in major plot error/plot hole



go onnnn?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> go onnnn?



yes please go on


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2007)

Well you know how they said that Megatron ,came a few thousand years ago to turn all of earths technology into transformers, i find it flawed here because when he arrived there was no technology(i mean no electrical thus useful technology) and they even stated that modern technology was created via reverse engineering on Megatron. Well thats what i think anyways.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

Serp said:


> Well you know how they said that Megatron ,came a few thousand years ago to turn all of earths technology into transformers, i find it flawed here because when he arrived there was no technology(i mean no electrical thus useful technology) and they even stated that modern technology was created via reverse engineering on Megatron. Well thats what i think anyways.



wait, I don't think that's how optimus stated it, he said if Megatron get's his hands on the all spark that he could turn all of Earths Technology into decepticons, I think Prime was refering to the present, but Megatron went to Earth since that was where the allspark was located but when he flew over the poles it caused some interference with his systems and caused him to crashed where he lied frozen for thousands of years


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2007)

Serp said:


> Well you know how they said that Megatron ,came a few thousand years ago to turn all of earths technology into transformers, i find it flawed here because when he arrived there was no technology(i mean no electrical thus useful technology) and they even stated that modern technology was created via reverse engineering on Megatron. Well thats what i think anyways.



ahh, i agree with this 

it was said that all modern technology was derived from reverse engineering megatron, but then before or after that...they said something different...i don't remember what they said exactly, but it was ass backwards compared to the reverse engineering thing..let me think...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2007)

i tried to search for the plot hole but found like 10 more.

i also remember the phones worked sometimes during the blackout, and other times didn't :\

this movie was fucked up once the story started


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jul 16, 2007)

I just couldn't believe an A-10 Warthog and a AH-130 Spectre Gunship couldn't take out  Scorponok but they say that they are vulnerable to the grenade launchers. Doesn't make sense....but I'll assume Scorponok buried underground before the airstrike.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jul 16, 2007)

*Hate transformers!!!!! RAWR!!!!!*

I hate transformers. I think Spiderman 3 is better than that and spider man 3 was a little cheesy. I would rate transformers a -900/900 stars. Thats how much I hate it. Remember thats my opinion so dont neg rep me ya heard me?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 16, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> I just couldn't believe an A-10 Warthog and a AH-130 Spectre Gunship couldn't take out  Scorponok but they say that they are vulnerable to the grenade launchers. Doesn't make sense....but I'll assume Scorponok buried underground before the airstrike.



Those were no ordinary grenade launchers. The ones they were using fired some kind of high-heat sabot rounds from Sector 7. Earlier in the movie I recall them saying that it was their only effective weapons against the Decepticons. Missile spam seems to be effective as well, although, Megatron was still standing after taking about ten of them from the Raptors overhead.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2007)

you know what......just use the _hammer of dawn_ on them....it would take them out easier


----------



## Ral (Jul 16, 2007)

The movie was god damn long and the action was 10000/10 Only one Autobot got pwned by _The Hammer of Dawn_ lol


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2007)

no....just no......

you killed my joke


----------



## Arishem (Jul 16, 2007)

Hammer of Dawn? Psh, all they need to use is the chainsaw. It worked well enough on Frenzy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

bsky1998 said:


> The movie was god damn long and the action was 10000/10 Only one Autobot got pwned by _The Hammer of Dawn_ lol



how dare you say that


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 16, 2007)

I just saw it it 
It was awsome, i loved it, though it did piss me off for portraying the Qatarians as 18th century bedouins.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2007)

.............WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> .............WHAT!?!?!



yea what Capt Gir said


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2007)

@ meng-de: did u really expect anything less?


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 17, 2007)

=p i can't accept wrong expectations


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf are you talking about, your responses have nothing to do with the movie


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe you don't know but no one lives like that anymore in the ME, in the middle of a desert in some rubble for shelter - it's an innacurate description which results in awkwad interaction between the two groups. For example, i am from Kuwait, and when i spent a few months with a family in France they started showing me ice cream, cheeses, oceans and airplanes thinking i'll be in absolute awe.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 18, 2007)

Just saw the movie tonight.

I'm a pretty big G1 fan, so there were somethings in the movie I didn't like.

But overall I thought it was pretty good, and I'll definitely get it on DVD.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2007)

Meet your new god.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2007)

death star transformer hmmm?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm curious, how is the overall movie? I plan to go see it on Sunday.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 18, 2007)

Meng De said:


> I just saw it it
> It was awsome, i loved it, though it did piss me off for portraying the Qatarians as 18th century bedouins.



QFT


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

Meng De said:


> Maybe you don't know but no one lives like that anymore in the ME, in the middle of a desert in some rubble for shelter - it's an innacurate description which results in awkwad interaction between the two groups. For example, i am from Kuwait, and when i spent a few months with a family in France they started showing me ice cream, cheeses, oceans and airplanes thinking i'll be in absolute awe.



who cares it was a movie, I loved it, majority of members who posted in this thread loved it, god get over yourself and get down from your soap box


----------



## hazashi (Jul 18, 2007)

I loved the movie, I went with my girlfriend and well most of the movies that I go to with her I barely see anything  but this one is awesome


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm gonna go in a few hrs and see it again with or without my girlfriend, and most likely without cause shes is a bitchy mood this week


----------



## Bass (Jul 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm curious, how is the overall movie? I plan to go see it on Sunday.



It's worth the money.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

Bass said:


> It's worth the money.




you bet your ass it is

oh btw Trick Shot, bitchin pic of the Transforming DeathStar

I post at Gundam Universe and a friend of mine posted this last year


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 19, 2007)

Meng De said:


> I just saw it it
> It was awsome, i loved it, though it did piss me off for portraying the Qatarians as 18th century bedouins.



lmao wtf, how so? They had a satellite phone and everything.  How is that 18th century bedouins?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

Espada said:


> lmao wtf, how so? They had a satellite phone and everything.  How is that 18th century bedouins?



I think the question we should ask meng dee dee dee is how much crack he smoked tonight


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> who cares it was a movie, I loved it, majority of members who posted in this thread loved it, god get over yourself and get down from your soap box


I and many others like me care - you not having anything to do with the effects of the movie doesn?t mean the whole world has to share your idea. Yes i loved the movie also like i said, but i disliked that part cause it's one part of _many others_ coming from hollywood portraying Arabs in an inaccurate way. This will generate stereotypes and lead to many more people come to the middle east and say "i am American" whenever they get in trouble thinking they're gods among orcs.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

Meng De said:


> I and many others like me care - you not having anything to do with the effects of the movie doesn?t mean the whole world has to share your idea. Yes i loved the movie also like i said, but i disliked that part cause it's one part of _many others_ coming from hollywood portraying Arabs in an inaccurate way. This will generate stereotypes and lead to many more people come to the middle east and say "i am American" whenever they get in trouble thinking they're gods among orcs.



let me guess, you bitched about 300 also, I's sure you were one of the many thousands who signed that petition to have that movie banned, grow up, welcome to the real world, if you can't tell the diffrence between fantasy and reality, then you need your head checked


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> let me guess, you bitched about 300 also, I's sure you were one of the many thousands who signed that petition to have that movie banned, grow up, welcome to the real world, if you can't tell the diffrence between fantasy and reality, then you need your head checked


Lol no, though 300 had some kind of poetic license, the general idea of the Persian defeat at Thermopylae was correct - i am not sure how and why you linked Persians with Arabs, can you explain?

And i understand that people must distinguish between reality and fantasy, i mean we can't expect people to think there are robotic sand scorpions in the ME but it is a fact that the area has many American bases in it - that is not fictional, and there is not reason to believe that the way the Arabs are portrayed is fictional either; the viewer will probably think the opposite actually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> let me guess, you bitched about 300 also, I's sure you were one of the many thousands who signed that petition to have that movie banned, grow up, welcome to the real world, if you can't tell the diffrence between fantasy and reality, then you need your head checked



if you think most people can tell the differernce between fantasy and reality u r sorely mistaken


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> if you think most people can tell the differernce between fantasy and reality u r sorely mistaken



well I already know that meng dee dee dee can't figure that one out


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2007)

well, u wouldn't understand i guess if u r a white honkey, cause the only time they are shown stereotypically is holding other people down , and enslaving them and stealing their shit legally.  God forbid you watch a documentary that shows that the truth and not the stereotype


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> well, u wouldn't understand i guess if u r a white honkey, cause the only time they are shown stereotypically is holding other people down , and enslaving them and stealing their shit legally.  God forbid you watch a documentary that shows that the truth and not the stereotype



you don't know if I'm white or not, you don't even know what I look like in real life


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2007)

if u aren't white then u r an idiot, cause whatever you are probably get's portrayed in countless unrealistic ways that are adopted as realistic by idiots.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> if u aren't white then u r an idiot, cause whatever you are probably get's portrayed in countless unrealistic ways that are adopted as realistic by idiots.



why don't you and meng dee dee dee just go crawl back under what ever rock you came out from and quit bashing this film


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2007)

this film sucks, why don't u get ready for your next try at kindergarten, you seem to have the intellect of someone that would need a few years to pass


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> this film sucks, why don't u get ready for your next try at kindergarten, you seem to have the intellect of someone that would need a few years to pass



geez get the hell out of this thread, how dare you say Transformers sucks, you suck, your mother sucks, I know she sucks


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> why don't you and meng dee dee dee just go crawl back under what ever rock you came out from and quit bashing this film


What does dee dee dee mean? Meng De is the name of a historical Chinese figure and i am not really sure what you're aiming to achieve with this - resorting to poking funny faces are you?

I asked you a question but you ignored it, now i'll ask you again, why would you think I objected to 300 when i was clearly talking about Arabs?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

Meng De said:


> What does dee dee dee mean?


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah i've seen that picture already, what is it supposed to mean?


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 20, 2007)

You've went offline, right it's obvious that you don't want to discuss anything but resort to name calling and posting senseless pictures. Let me explain why you're a moron. I came into this thread and said that Hollywood inaccurately portrays people from the ME, you said that people that can't distinguish reality from fiction need to get their brains checked - now for some reason, you're unable to distinguish between Arabs and Persians, in other words, you're a victim of this inaccuracy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2007)

Im behind you Sean 
I mean wth you guys? This movie rocked!
Sure, it didnt quite stay with the story line and MAYBE the story was a bit dry! But they couldnt have the movie last for 12 hours either!

This movie offers cool robots, a pretty good story, a hot female actor and alot of action!
If you dont like it thats your problem, let me say this as simple as it can get:
If you didnt like this movie, say: "I didnt like it.", leave this thread and go back to your transformers anime!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Im behind you Sean
> I mean wth you guys? This movie rocked!
> Sure, it didnt quite stay with the story line and MAYBE the story was a bit dry! But they couldnt have the movie last for 12 hours either!
> 
> ...



thanks Ziko


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

i saw it didnt like it..was actually pretty disappointed with the whole story line..what really bothered me was the movies is called transformers but there was more human show time then the actual transformers themselves


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven said:


> i saw it didnt like it..was actually pretty disappointed with the whole story line..what really bothered me was the movies is called transformers but there was more human show time then the actual transformers themselves



__blasphemy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2007)

^ movie sucked bad, like all movies this summer


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 22, 2007)

^Transformers=Die Hard>>>>>>>POTC3>Spiderman 3>Shrek 3>>>>>>>>Fantastic 4

This movie atleast had cool fight scenes, okay to good jokes, simple and understandable storyline ANNND everybody clapped at the end.

so Transformers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any summer movie.


----------



## Cuarto-Espada (Jul 22, 2007)

its nice.
worth watching.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> __blasphemy



not really..the movie actually blew really bad...it would be a great movie to anyone who just said hey im going to go watch transformers then i can see where they get this face from  

but for the people who grew up on that shit most likely came out with a face like this  



Megatron is not a plane and i think thats what really killed the movie


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

it was one of the funniest movies i've seen in a long times, but you never saw what happend in fights


----------



## Arishem (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven, you must not go to any of the big Transformer forums, because most of the people greatly enjoyed the movie. A poll on one of the larger ones (Seibertron) even had more people liking the 07 movie better than the animated movie. As for the designs, Megatron had to be something that fit his size rather than mass-shifting to become a pistol. That would've been incredibly corny even for a movie featuring transforming robots. 

It's perfectly fine if you don't like the movie though. I'm not going to shove my opinion down your throat as to why you should. Perhaps the sequel will be more to your liking since they're taking a lot more fan input this time around. 

 Here everyone can vote for a single Transformer that they want to see in TF2.


----------



## xXkLoWnXx (Jul 22, 2007)

Transformers Ruled!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2007)

I enjoyed the movie however wath I didnt liked and wath I think that made the movie bad was:

The lame soldier story and the pentagon amateurs with the government bitches, I whent to see Transformers Not Gi Joe.

The fight scenes where frigging confusing  and I couldnt see shit.

Star Screan Rocked! specially wen he owned those F-22.

I give it a 8/10 or 7/10, probably the most decent movie of the summer, considering that all movies of this summer Sucked.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Eleven, you must not go to any of the big Transformer forums, because most of the people greatly enjoyed the movie. A poll on one of the larger ones (Seibertron) even had more people liking the 07 movie better than the animated movie. As for the designs, Megatron had to be something that fit his size rather than mass-shifting to become a pistol. That would've been incredibly corny even for a movie featuring transforming robots.



no honestly i havent been anywhere yet to see the reviews..all i know it was or is pretty popular in the movies..i just saw it last night and then i decided to speak my mind...but after i think about it..it probably would of been a great movie if i just would of watched it as a action movie instead of a diehard transformers fan


i dont know how megatron transforming int a gun would be considered corny if thats what he transforms into..i know it wouldnt of fit the movie correctly..but arent movies made off animes since when was a movie allowed to change stuff based on the anime??



Trick Shot said:


> It's perfectly fine if you don't like the movie though. I'm not going to shove my opinion down your throat as to why you should. Perhaps the sequel will be more to your liking since they're taking a lot more fan input this time around.



egh its not that i dont like it..i was just unhappy with the names and the actually transformings..like everyone knows megatron transforms into a gun and that bubblebee transforms into a punch buggie or a beetle for those who dont know what a punch buggie is...but maybe the sequel will be more to my liking even though i dont know how you can make a sequel without megatron...and i honestly hope they have more transformer screen time then actually human time..i thought that was annoying but all in all it wasnt a bad movie..i guess i give it a 7/10


Trick Shot said:


> Here everyone can vote for a single Transformer that they want to see in TF2.



thanks for the link


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven said:


> i dont know how megatron transforming int a gun would be considered corny if thats what he transforms into..i know it wouldnt of fit the movie correctly..but arent movies made off animes since when was a movie allowed to change stuff based on the anime??



Anime? no way  Transformers its a 100% North american, it was created by kenner or hasbro in the 1980's.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Anime? no way  Transformers its a 100% North american, it was created by kenner or hasbro in the 1980's.



bah fine would you rather me used the word cartoon...cartoon just sounds so childish these days


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven said:


> bah fine would you rather me used the word cartoon...cartoon just sounds so childish these days



face it eleven, trickshot pwned your ass


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> face it eleven, trickshot pwned your ass



really how do you figure..i see nothing that trickshot said even worth pwning..and how do you pwn someone against their opinion?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven said:


> bah fine would you rather me used the word cartoon...cartoon just sounds so childish these days



Yes, because that is what they are goddamned


japan-tard


unfortunally I never watched the old cartoons


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

japan-tard


sorry ive been so use to watching anime and been use to saying it..i honestly havent used the word cartoon since..that cartoon with the mummies that come alive or street sharks or something like that 


the "cartoon" transformers movie was pretty good..especially with unicron


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

hey Sean Connery, "i'll take the penis mightier for 400"


"it's the pen is mightier" :3


Celebrity Jeopardy ftw


also i wanted better fighting scenes like i said in my last post


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Eleven, you must not go to any of the big Transformer forums, because most of the people greatly enjoyed the movie. A poll on one of the larger ones (Seibertron) even had more people liking the 07 movie better than the animated movie. As for the designs, Megatron had to be something that fit his size rather than mass-shifting to become a pistol. That would've been incredibly corny even for a movie featuring transforming robots.
> 
> It's perfectly fine if you don't like the movie though. I'm not going to shove my opinion down your throat as to why you should. Perhaps the sequel will be more to your liking since they're taking a lot more fan input this time around.
> 
> Here everyone can vote for a single Transformer that they want to see in TF2.



oh god no: fan input?  cmon that just means the writers don't have a certain story in mind that they'll waste 10 minutes of the movie on fan service.  Expect another 2 hr commercial crapfest next year.

What are these writers getting paid millions for anyway..


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2007)

i cant believe soundwave wasnt in the movie..that is megatrons seconds hand man.


at least they got megatron always telling STAR scream how he failed at something


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 22, 2007)

Eleven said:


> i cant believe soundwave wasnt in the movie..that is megatrons seconds hand man.
> 
> 
> at least they got megatron always telling *sound scream *how he failed at something



this tells me that you either didn't watch the movie or payed any attention to the film and characters, his name was Star Scream, not sound scream


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> this tells me that you either didn't watch the movie or payed any attention to the film and characters, his name was Star Scream, not sound scream



wow you caught my typo congratulations..is that all you do..is spam up threads??



i apologize everyone his name is star scream not sound scream it was a complete typo on my behalf


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 23, 2007)

Eleven said:


> wow you caught my typo congratulations..is that all you do..is spam up threads??
> 
> 
> 
> i apologize everyone his name is star scream not sound scream it was a complete typo on my behalf



no but it's fun to watch you bitch, piss and moan like a 4 yr old.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok to reply to some transformers haters how would you like it if Megatron did turn into a gun? Would you love it if the great leader of the decepticons was being used as some lame gun.

And also in IMDB it was stated that Megatron will return but it seems they locked it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scorponok revived him with the last bit of the all spark.




And for the rating 

23,000 people gave it a ten, doubt all of them are fanboys.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't care for the character designs much except for Jazz. everyone else looked more like junk piled together and spray painted to me. however that's just my opinion and I merely state it just to give my input. the movie itself is awesome just most of the character designs didn't suit my taste.


----------



## plox (Jul 24, 2007)

i haad some questions after watching the movie welll only 2

did starscream die too??

and what about scorpinox?? he's still in qatar right??


and is there going to be a 2nd movie???


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 24, 2007)

plox said:


> i haad some questions after watching the movie welll only 2
> 
> did starscream die too??
> 
> ...



1.If you stayed during the credits you'll see him fly off into space.

2. no idea. But there's a good possibility he's still alive.

3. yep


----------



## Bass (Jul 24, 2007)

plox said:


> i haad some questions after watching the movie welll only 2
> 
> did starscream die too??
> 
> ...



Starscream escaped. Scorpinok lived. And yes, there will be a 2nd movie.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

There must be a second movie, HOTSHOT MUST BE IN IT.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 24, 2007)

a new movie will need moar Unicron


----------



## Spike (Jul 24, 2007)

Soundwave will probably be in the 2nd movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 24, 2007)

Spike said:


> Soundwave will probably be in the 2nd movie.



thats good news but what the fuck will be his transformation??

A giant cassette player in XXI century??


----------



## Spike (Jul 24, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> thats good news but what the fuck will be his transformation??
> 
> A giant cassette player in XXI century??



That's a really good question. I have no idea.

But it would be nice to see a giant killer radio.


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

needs more galvatron


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

Decent movie, could have been better but I would not mind a part2.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 24, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> There must be a second movie, HOTSHOT MUST BE IN IT.



don't you mean Hot Rod


----------



## plox (Jul 24, 2007)

i bet thers going to be unicron in the next movie and i hope theres more sam and mikeala


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2007)

We need different humans so that the other Auto-bots get some developement.


----------



## kire (Jul 25, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Decent movie, could have been better but I would not mind a part2.


agreed!


Sean Connery said:


> don't you mean Hot Rod


Hot rod was my favorite back in the day..


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 25, 2007)

i just wanna say that transformers is the best movie of the summer in terms of cg graphics (second is parates 3,third is 300).


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 25, 2007)

they did a good job on megatrons character design. and the voice actor of optimus prime was perfect. it was peter culmel from Toonami.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 25, 2007)

I searched deep into the internatzs and discovered footage from the second Transformers movie :amazed


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 25, 2007)

I searched deep into the internatzs and discovered footage from the second Transformers movie :amazed


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 25, 2007)

I searched deep into the internatzs and discovered footage from the second Transformers movie :amazed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 25, 2007)

wow how gay, looks like the sequel to 50 yr old virgin!  ( guess the movie was seriouis about that)

seriously, i used to play with transformers when i was a kid, i always fought with them half transformed....


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 26, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> they did a good job on megatrons character design. and the voice actor of optimus prime was perfect. it was peter culmel from Toonami.



actually it was Peter Cullen, he was the voice actor of the Original Optimus Prime from the 80's


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 27, 2007)

@Suiton: THAT WAS THE MOST COOLEST AND AMAZING THING EVER!!!! +rep
nice find...what were you looking for when you came across that??


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 27, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> @Suiton: THAT WAS THE MOST COOLEST AND AMAZING THING EVER!!!! +rep
> nice find...what were you looking for when you came across that??



I found that video a few weeks back when browsing thru transformers videos, since I seen that pic of the guy who had the costume where he looks like Breakdown from the stunticons and it transforms into a car


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

man.. I saw the pirate shitty copy and it sucked...

just came back from the cinemas and I had orgasm 6 times during the film...
it was soo good


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 28, 2007)

^ONE OF US, ONE OF US, ONE OF US


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

> ^ONE OF US, ONE OF US, ONE OF US



lol... My girl went with me, she kept touching me and trying to go with me during the film....
I had to tell her to be quite.... film > her 


she was mad.... she hasnt called me yet...


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol... My girl went with me, she kept touching me and trying to go with me during the film....
> I had to tell her to be quite.... film > her
> 
> 
> she was mad.... she hasnt called me yet...



And was it worth?


----------



## Buster (Jul 28, 2007)

The movie was great, but could have been better if you ask me. Those human scenes are a bit of a waste, I mean this movie is about Transformers and not HUMANS, also the Decepticons were way undelevoped. I think Starscream only got 2 or 3 lines, like wtf?

Anyways, just to be sure~

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad Jazz died, he was my favorite Autobot. But I've heard that he might come back in the sequel.
I missed Starscream attitude in the movie though, like he would say to Megatron "No you Megatron, you fail you didn't get the Allspark earlier when you arrived here on Earth. If I would lead then we already got the Allspark million years ago!"

The other thing that I really hate is that the humans just fire at those Decepticons with those sabot things, I was like wtf? STOP, Decepticons are from outer space so how the hell can such thing as a sabot own them. Yeah I know I'm overreacting but it would be more fun if those people tried to harm those Decepticons and the Decepticons would just whipe them out.
Also what happened to Barricade? Rumours said that he was Prowl undercover.. but I never thrust those rumours..

Also Soundwave, the Constructicons and the Dinobots might be in the sequel too. But I was hoping for the Combaticons though, they're more awesome. I also hope Starscream will get a redesign, he's the only one who looks awfull in the movie, the rest are good.




But overall, the movie was AWESOME. I think this is the best summerblockbuster movie of this year. The CGI was awesome, too bad the transformation sounds were not at every transformation, would be more awesome. I think when IronHide transforms, you can hear the transformation sound clearly. Anyways I've watched it 3 times in the cinemas, damn it never bores me. Can't wait for the sequel and the DvD!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

> And was it worth?



F00king yes! 
the only reason i didnt move seats is because the place was full.

The film was great...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2007)

film sucked


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

> film sucked



....... no
why do you say that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2007)

so much of the movie makes no sense, it's too much to look past, the whole second half is pure ca-ca


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 29, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> ....... no
> why do you say that?



narutosimpson is a douche so don't bother listening to what he says, him and Meng Dee Dee Dee are the only ones who have bashed this film, and probally didn't see it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2007)

Only one part of the movie didn't make sense and that was why they took the cube into the city at the end, besides that it was a solid movie and overall it was great. 

NS is being tarded.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah....
to be very honest I expected the Decaptons to pull up a stand... but they were bitch slaped 
apart from megatron , such a badass


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 29, 2007)

they took the cube into the city to hide it.....its easier to hide it in alot of massive clutter of that city unlike trying to hide it in plain sight in the open


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 29, 2007)

they took the cube into the city to hide it.....its easier to hide it in alot of massive clutter of that city unlike trying to hide it in plain sight in the open


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 29, 2007)

lol, but hiding it in the city caused a lot of destruction and death....


----------



## Scud (Jul 29, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol, but hiding it in the city caused a lot of destruction and death....


That's better than Megatron seizing the cube and destroying the human race.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 29, 2007)

> That's better than Megatron seizing the cube and destroying the human race.


If that'd happen itd be a better film.. 
well, at least we'd see every eletronic transformed into robots, whihc would be cool

found this.. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03I6GN6vIq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 29, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Only one part of the movie didn't make sense and that was why they took the cube into the city at the end, besides that it was a solid movie and overall it was great.
> 
> NS is being tarded.



they were trying to get it air lifted out of there since sticking around a S7 wasn't a wise Idea since the Decpeticons were enroute, Star Scream and Frenzy were already there and Megatron was thawing out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> they were trying to get it air lifted out of there since sticking around a S7 wasn't a wise Idea since the Decpeticons were enroute, Star Scream and Frenzy were already there and Megatron was thawing out



They could have hid in the desert out there, or sent the kid to the city with like one Transformer and spread the rest out to stop the others from getting in. Something like that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> @Suiton: THAT WAS THE MOST COOLEST AND AMAZING THING EVER!!!! +rep
> nice find...what were you looking for when you came across that??



pr0n??


----------



## Arishem (Jul 29, 2007)

Hasbro wants Soundwave to be a heavy weight like Prime and mass shift into something small. I hope Bay tells them to kiss his ass.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't like it.  At all.

I've always been a big Transformers fan.  I was a "TRUKK NOT MUNKY" yeller (until I realized how fucking epic BW was becoming).  I'm a big enough fan that I actually realize some of the inherit shittiness within G1 (mostly dialouge).  I gave this movie a chance, and it failed me.  It's not even the designs that bothered me (although I'm be pissed if they changed Soundwave, though luckily he isn't in the movie)

Why I didn't like it.

1.  The humans.  I can accept getting rid of  Spike and replacing him with Sam (even though they'd have to Retcon now to explain Daniel in a sequel).  However, you CANNOT call the movie "Transformers" and then make the robots secondary characters.  Scott Ramsoomair was completely right in what he said.



			
				Scott Ramsoomair said:
			
		

> Aeris:  BY THE MATRIX!  You have ONE token human and then make way for the FUCKING ROBOTS!



Ya know what humans were important in the show?  Chipp and Spike, and occasionally Sparkplug.  THAT'S IT!  The TF should have gotten 90-95% of the screen time, which they didn't.

2.  The Ark and Nemesis.  Where were they?  Last time I checked most continuities, the TF only came to earth cuz they got pulled in due to Earth's gravitational field while fighting (although BW retconned this and said that they shot each other down while in orbit).  Well okay, the prequel stuff DID have the Nemesis, but even then it was screwy.

3.  Megatron lost TO THE HUMAN.  I'm sorry, I can't accept that.  I can easily accept Megatron dying to another transformer.  No problem there, since he'll just come back as Galvatron then, and that's cool (even cooler if they got Leonard Nimoy to voice Galvatron again).  It even gives a bonus in the fact that the next movie would be about Unicron.  But why couldn't he lose to Prime?!  They could always bring Prime back, they've done it before, but Megatron only gets 1 shot at it!

4.  The movie lacked Blaster.  Without him, Jazz just seems like a token black guy....robot....whatever.

5.  It took the moneymaking path.  Like always, the movie was made for the general public rather than the fans (with the exception of the Simpsons movie and kinda X-Men 2).  Which means that the fans are left to gripe, while the public comes out saying how awesome it is without any fucking clue what TF is actually about.


Well, now that I've gone through the rant, I'll talk about the good.

1.  Casting Frank Welker and Peter Cullen.  I cannot overemphasize how important this is.  Don't get me wrong, I loved the Megatron used in BW and onwards, but he's the smart, calculating Megatron.  G1's Megatron was never all that smart.  He's just evil.  I like the Optimus VAs used for BW/Armada trilogy, but Peter Cullen just always had that subtlety that the others didn't (although I wish Peter Cullen said Primal's "well that's just....prime" at least one)

2.  Shit blew up pretty:  If there's anything Michael Bay can't do, it's have a good script in his movies.  However, if there IS one thing he can do, it's have shit blow up and make it look good (see: the entire 2nd half of Bad Boys 2), and boy it did.

3.  The Cube thing.  Actually, I hated the concept behind it, but it's still a plus because it was originally just gonna be a regular old Energon Cube.  Oh no, an Energon Cube, not that!  It's not like Optimus and others don't have like 9 million more of those fucking things!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 30, 2007)

for those of us who actually payed attention in the G1 Series, Blaster wasn't introduced until the second half of Season 2, so Jazz was still the token Black robot until that point, then in the US version Blaster was on his own Since Scatman Crothers kicked the bucket in 87


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 30, 2007)

> pr0n??





@SeruraRenge-   ... wow, it sounds like you f00king hated it!!
but I agree with you here:





> 3. Megatron lost TO THE HUMAN



I was like, WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> It's not even the designs that bothered me (although I'm be pissed if they changed Soundwave, though luckily he isn't in the movie)



The new Shockwave is in the game. He's a triple changer. Transforms into a cannon and an attack helicopter



> 1.  Casting Frank Welker and Peter Cullen.  I cannot overemphasize how important this is.  Don't get me wrong, I loved the Megatron used in BW and onwards, but he's the smart, calculating Megatron.  G1's Megatron was never all that smart.  He's just evil.  I like the Optimus VAs used for BW/Armada trilogy, but Peter Cullen just always had that subtlety that the others didn't (although I wish Peter Cullen said Primal's "well that's just....prime" at least one)



They used Hugo Weeving for Megatron, not Welker. Welker was used in the game though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I didn't like it.  At all.
> 
> I've always been a big Transformers fan.  I was a "TRUKK NOT MUNKY" yeller (until I realized how fucking epic BW was becoming).  I'm a big enough fan that I actually realize some of the inherit shittiness within G1 (mostly dialouge).  I gave this movie a chance, and it failed me.  It's not even the designs that bothered me (although I'm be pissed if they changed Soundwave, though luckily he isn't in the movie)
> 
> ...



Only problem with this is that you're one of the few who thought these things...many people saw it and loved it. They can't try to appease the one percent of fans that would get mad at things like this. 

Plus they had to build the story, thats like you getting mad because they spend to much time before they introduced Batman in the last Batman movie...its called building plot and getting you to care about the characters.  I didn't have trouble with the humans being there and much of the comedy worked only because of them interacting with the transformers...plus how would the Autobots hide if they were running around all over the place in plain sight. It was bad enough they fought in a city. 

Also in Bad Boys 2, the first half was full of explosions...the car chase scene.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2007)

> The new Shockwave is in the game. He's a triple changer. Transforms into a cannon and an attack helicopter



I said Soundwave, not Shockwave.  Shockwave was the purple one who was left on Cybertron.  Soundwave was the....what was his exact job description?  I just know that he jammed a lot of signals.



Sean Connery said:


> for those of us who actually payed attention in the G1 Series, Blaster wasn't introduced until the second half of Season 2, so Jazz was still the token Black robot until that point, then in the US version Blaster was on his own Since Scatman Crothers kicked the bucket in 87



so what?  They had Scorponok in it, and he didn't show up until "The Rebirth", and that's in season 4!



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Only problem with this is that you're one of the few who thought these things...many people saw it and loved it. They can't try to appease the one percent of fans that would get mad at things like this.



oh, well excuse me for standing up for what I think.



> Plus they had to build the story, thats like you getting mad because they spend to much time before they introduced Batman in the last Batman movie...its called building plot and getting you to care about the characters.  I didn't have trouble with the humans being there and much of the comedy worked only because of them interacting with the transformers...plus how would the Autobots hide if they were running around all over the place in plain sight. It was bad enough they fought in a city.



Batman is different.  Transformers didn't have 2 really good movies made back that showed that a Batman movie can be done well.  Plus, Batman was always more dailouge and plot-heavy than TF.  Batman can get away with it.  

You wanna know how you set up TF?  1 minute of narration by Optimus that talks about the Great War, then show the Ark and Nemesis fighting for 5 minutes (with a caption that says "Eath: 4 million years ago"), then show the Ark crash into the volcano.  Then have a caption at the bottom say 1984, and the volcano erupts.  Everyone wakes up, war restarts.  That takes a good, what, 8 minutes?

The Autobots never had to hide because the humans WERE ON THEIR SIDE!

They fought in a city because it was a Michael Bay movie, and therefore guarunteed at least $1 billion in property damage.



> Also in Bad Boys 2, the first half was full of explosions...the car chase scene.


*coughcubacough*


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

I didnt like how Megatron was defeated so easily by simple humans,I thought Optimus would go Godlike and beat the shit out of him.I really see the possibility of a sequel about Unicron.

Also Optimus Prime should have acted like this way in the movie XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq1_6D9QS9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I didnt like how Megatron was defeated so easily by simple humans,I thought Optimus would go Godlike and beat the shit out of him.I really see the possibility of a sequel about Unicron.
> 
> Also Optimus Prime should have acted like this way in the movie XD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq1_6D9QS9Y[/YOUTUBE]



as much as I love Dr.SMOOV's work, Optimus is REALLY out of character in those things.

besides, this one is better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tpbp9GXOGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol Thats  one is better XD

okay this is a serious one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcQuXAf0cKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 31, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> 5.  It took the moneymaking path.  Like always, the movie was made for the general public rather than the fans (with the exception of the Simpsons movie and kinda X-Men 2).  Which means that the fans are left to gripe, while the public comes out saying how awesome it is without any fucking clue what TF is actually about.



this is sean connery to a T, simp


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 31, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> this is sean connery to a T, simp



you are so wrong jack ass

funniest video ever Prime Time 2


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2007)

I saw it a third time a few days ago

I'm betting Grimlock will be in the sequel


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2007)

> I'm betting Grimlock will be in the sequel



hopefuly, also hope the sequel does justice to the first..


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 1, 2007)

Gai said:


> I saw it a third time a few days ago
> 
> I'm betting Grimlock will be in the sequel



theres a rumor going around that the dinobots will be introduced in the next film, I hope they get Bob Berger to voice Grimlock like he did in in G1 and hopefully Micheal Bell since he voiced a few of them as well


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 1, 2007)

It would be awesome if Soundwave was in the Sequel


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2007)

My views of the movie have completely changed now.

Well I still liked it and all but to me now It's decent.

Why? Until then I thought it was cool until I came to stunning revelation. 

The creation behind the movie simply came to be because of a dare between 

Steven Spielberg and Micheal Bay.  No offense, but that's just kinda 

dumb. That and Micheal Bay hardly a fan of the series. If he really wanted to 

make a good movie then It'd be best if he learned more of it then coming up 

with different plot ideas on the spot and relying on Spielbergs knowledge and 

ideas.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> My views of the movie have completely changed now.
> 
> Well I still liked it and all but to me now It's decent.
> 
> ...



OMG why does it matter how it came about. Its not like they did some mass genocide to make it. So what it was made on a bet...Mary Shelly's Frankenstein was written for a contest between her and some other writers...should we drop it from the pages of history? 

I don't get people's need to feel like things are important based on how the idea came to be, if it was a good idea then what's the big deal. All those old artist everyone admires, Da Vinci and Michaelangelo...they painted and sculpted and worked for money. It was their job!

_Oh the shame, we should not worship their works because they were commissioned jobs! _

None of that makes sense, so if it was a good movie to you before because of all the reasons a movie is good, just because you found out how it came to be shouldn't make it less. 



HEATAQUA said:


> It would be awesome if Soundwave was in the Sequel



He was in the first...


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2007)

> It would be awesome if Soundwave was in the Sequel


 wasnt he in the first?


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG why does it matter how it came about. Its not like they did some mass genocide to make it. He was in the first...



Of course it matters. He's working on impulse. Working on a dare is plain pathetic because he's trying to prove a point to a friend he should do something he's fully confident that he knows he's able to do.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it was shockwave??

i could be wrong tho


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 1, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> wasnt he in the first?


No,that was Frenzy not Soundwave


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 2, 2007)

the other rumor floating around is that they plan on bringing combiners in the next film as for the characters they played around with the names of 2 Decepticons(Destrons)

Blackout was previously called Soundwave, then it was Vortex

Devestator was previsouly called Brawl

changing there names was probally hinting that we may see combaticons in the next film, another rumor going around that the constructicons will be in the film, but doubt it since they changed the tank name to Devastator


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 2, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He was in the first...



no, that was Frenzy



> I think it was shockwave??
> 
> i could be wrong tho



no, THIS is Shockwave
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ItfWY3xMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2007)

I was going to make a post about Transformers but I just noticed SeruraRenge's sig.

That makes me sad 

I thought I make good posts


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 2, 2007)

this would of worked instead


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 2, 2007)

Stop bullying me


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 2, 2007)

Gai said:


> Stop bullying me



I meant to say you should used the one I posted for the guy above you


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 3, 2007)

The action in this movie is great. So is Megan Fox.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2007)

^eh not really IMO


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 6, 2007)

Mega Fox =


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2007)

The best movie I've seen all year without a doubt. It was f*cking awesome


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 8, 2007)

''stop lubricating the man''
''ill show you my crown jewels''
''get out of my bush''

..................that film had some innuendoes hidden in it! still a kickass film!! 8/10!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 8, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> ''stop lubricating the man''
> ''ill show you my crown jewels''
> ''get out of my bush''
> 
> ..................that film had some innuendoes hidden in it! still a kickass film!! 8/10!



f'ing lol, truly funny shit


----------



## grashupfa (Aug 10, 2007)

The movie is great, funny, alot of action and Megan fox  (damn she's hot)

Well, i disliked all the special shots, there were just too many of them...


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

_Best. Movie. Ever. _


----------



## keiiya (Aug 10, 2007)

I had geeky chill running down my spin when i watched this movie. 
Yay for giant robots.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 16, 2007)

XLegacyX said:


> _Best. Movie. Ever. _



and if you hate the movie, I hope you get cancer


----------



## Kakashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved this movie and think it was very well done. I grew up watching the origional Transformers cartoon and Optimus Prime was my first hero. I'm so glad they didn't feel like they had to kill him off like they did in the cartoon movie.  I can't wait for this to come out on DVD so I can watch it over and over, hehe.


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont like the movie, but how people describe it is like OMG this movie is really really really awesome.Thats why i dont want to watch Trans.If i watch it i bet myself its going to be lame to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2007)

♥Aqua Mist♥ said:


> I dont like the movie, but how people describe it is like OMG this movie is really really really awesome.Thats why i dont want to watch Trans.If i watch it i bet myself its going to be lame to me.



Did you see the movie? I'm kind of unclear on that. How can you say you don't like it just based on others liking it?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2007)

I think s/he is saying that she expects it to be overhyped...

...like it already is.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 17, 2007)

_Good idea. Lets not see Transformers because everyone enjoyed it._

Thats a first.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 17, 2007)

♥Aqua Mist♥ said:


> I dont like the movie, but how people describe it is like OMG this movie is really really really awesome.Thats why i dont want to watch Trans.If i watch it i bet myself its going to be lame to me.



how dare you.

and for that

_*STFU*_


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> _Good idea. Lets not see Transformers because everyone enjoyed it._
> 
> Thats a first.



Unfortunately, it's really not.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 17, 2007)

Trust me then, Aqua Mist, the movie sucked.

If you want to see a bunch of hack actors (minus Shia Labeouf) in generic Dawson's Creek action, movie = good.

If you expect the titular Transformers to be more than 2-bit side characters, movie = bad.

And let's face it, they had NO right to kill off Jazz!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 17, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Trust me then, Aqua Mist, the movie sucked.
> 
> If you want to see a bunch of hack actors (minus Shia Labeouf) in generic Dawson's Creek action, movie = good.
> 
> ...




How dare you


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh, he dares.

He dares.

PS: Bourne and Ocean's > Transforners.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 18, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh, he dares.
> 
> He dares.
> 
> PS: Bourne and Ocean's > Transforners.



screw that damn ocean film, I heard it flopped like the last 2 did


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2007)

aqua mist the movie is overyhyped, it's dumb.  But it's the kind of movie u should  watch in a big theatre (for sound and picture) or a nice home theatre


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 19, 2007)

Great movie, I loved it but I wished they had more characterization of the Transformers themselves. Maybe have them get in a few more lines, especially the Decepticons. Frenzy was great though lol I can't wait to get the DVD version of the movie, I'm hoping it'll have bunches of deleted scenes where the robots talked more. Never really got that feeling that Starscream was a traitor like his G1 self. I also wished they put in Black Lab's version of the G1 transformer theme, that would've rocked. If anyone has a full version of that please let me know, I wanna get it for free lol thx


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> aqua mist the movie is overyhyped, it's dumb.  But it's the kind of movie u should  watch in a big theatre (for sound and picture) or a nice home theatre




do you really have to bitch about every movie that you hate and everyone else likes


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2007)

do you really have to be a fangirl for every movie that truly sucks?

I do like your cafe threads though


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> do you really have to be a fangirl for every movie that truly sucks?
> 
> I do like your cafe threads though



we only like the movies you hate cause they do better in the box office than the crap you rave about


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2007)

if only box office draw was the same thing as quality.  The best movies usually don't make much money, crap sells easier cause it's easier for dumbwads to understand


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> if only box office draw was the same thing as quality.  The best movies usually don't make much money, crap sells easier cause it's easier for dumbwads to understand



thanks for describing yourself


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyways just wanted to say Transformers is being re-released on IMAX this september with never-before-seen footage.

Also in what is a shock to many people. Paramount has decided to release the movie exlcusively that's right exclusively on HD-DVD not Blu-Ray. In reaction Michael Bay says no to Transformers 2. 

Source:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

wow thats crazy.

Bay get's paid big bucks either way, and HD-dvd is good enough, he has no purpose getting involved.  

This is all part of the format war , I don't know why he even cares.  But stupid director, stupid movies, what do u want


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Anyways just wanted to say Transformers is being re-released on IMAX this september with never-before-seen footage.
> 
> Also in what is a shock to many people. Paramount has decided to release the movie exlcusively that's right exclusively on HD-DVD not Blu-Ray. In reaction Michael Bay says no to Transformers 2.
> 
> Source:



:rofl :rofl Heinze lost his appeal...go drop dead cunt

Red-Ray > Blu-Ray

HD-DVD will be replaced by HHD-DVVDD BVD.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Anyways just wanted to say Transformers is being re-released on IMAX this september with never-before-seen footage.
> 
> Also in what is a shock to many people. Paramount has decided to release the movie exlcusively that's right exclusively on HD-DVD not Blu-Ray. In reaction Michael Bay says no to Transformers 2.
> 
> Source:



Oh that sucks. I was planning on getting transformers on Blu Ray, i don't want a HD-DVD for it. Owell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2007)

HD DVDs suck ass, why would they not release it on Blu Ray?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

blu ray sucks unless u like to be sony's bitch


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> blu ray sucks unless u like to be sony's bitch



Yeah cause you have to be "Sony's bitch" to enjoy blu ray. Shut the fuck up with your hatred on Sony, it made two of the best consoles the last gen so enough with the hate. As for Blu Ray, it was announced for it first, i own a PS3, so i wanted one. Now paramount makes it HD-DVD when i don't want to spend 200 bucks on a extra piece on my 360.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Best movie I have ever seen. Nuff' said.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah cause you have to be "Sony's bitch" to enjoy blu ray. Shut the fuck up with your hatred on Sony, it made two of the best consoles the last gen so enough with the hate. As for Blu Ray, it was announced for it first, i own a PS3, so i wanted one. Now paramount makes it HD-DVD when i don't want to spend 200 bucks on a extra piece on my 360.



my sharingan see's the future, and the future is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



blu-rays dead 




Vk, u must be joking

who negged me


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

I negged you, if you can't tell with the comment i left something is wrong with you. And Naruto sucks so you "power" is canceled, go watch a good anime


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

you should write your name after a neg rep...any whooo, i would rather go with the HD, don't see the need to hand sony industry control again.  Micheal Bay should kiss my ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> you should write your name after a neg rep...any whooo, i would rather go with the HD, d*on't see the need to hand sony industry control again*.  Micheal Bay should kiss my ass.



Yeah godforbid we have another console that fucking owns  

And you probably don't even own one so why the hell do you care? Plus you hate this movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

i'm talking about the intellecutual property rights they have with blu-ray, not about the ps3.  Although it would be great to see all the ps3 owners eat shit when blu ray dies


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 21, 2007)

My machine plays both 

Though I do have more BLue Ray disks than HD ones


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm talking about the intellecutual property rights they have with blu-ray, not about the ps3.  Although it would be great to see all the ps3 owners eat shit when blu ray dies



Blu Ray won't die and you fail, it's outselling HD-DVD at the moment. You don't even have a Blu Ray or HD-DVD drive so what do you care?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Blu Ray won't die and you fail, it's outselling HD-DVD at the moment. You don't even have a Blu Ray or HD-DVD drive so what do you care?



do what 3/4 of the forum members do, put narutosimpson on ignore, since it's a no win situation when it comes to arguing with him, and the fact he will never admit defeat


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> do what 3/4 of the forum members do, put narutosimpson on ignore, since it's a no win situation when it comes to arguing with him, and the fact he will never admit defeat



Ah i should do what you say my friend


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ah i should do what you say my friend



narutosimpson wouldn't know a good movie if it bit him in the ass, except for Brokeback Mountain, he said that was his all time favorite flick


----------



## catthex (Aug 21, 2007)

is the movie as good as they say? E.T. Gave it 4.5/5


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2007)

catthex said:


> is the movie as good as they say? E.T. Gave it 4.5/5



no it's whack


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> narutosimpson wouldn't know a good movie if it bit him in the ass, except for Brokeback Mountain, he said that was his all time favorite flick



Lol wow that's sad


----------



## geostigma (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm talking about the intellecutual property rights they have with blu-ray, not about the ps3.  Although it would be great to see all the ps3 owners eat shit when blu ray dies



ps3 has a higher chance of dying than blue ray (though its keeping its sales high, and I thnk ps3 sales will increase in the coming years). Personally I don't see Blue ray as a risk. It's got too much support from the industry. HD was a risky industry before. But after this I dont see it going down easy either. With this I imagine talks about the dual layered dvds with both formats will open up again, unless it hurts the price/quality too much.

Then again groups that give exclusive support will be at a crossroads. The main problem with Blu-ray is the releases aren't including enough extra features on them, though they definitely have the space to. Yet HD has slightly less space and all of their releases have extras and ussually good ones. As far as HD dvd goes I dont see myself getting a player unless it comes packaged with a new xbox for cheap or the price goes down. Ill be getting a ps3 with the 5 free blue ray movie deal soon so I wish transformers was on it. Though I doubt Bay's decision will have any affect on the studio (maybe if it was Spielberg or something).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

i'll shit on all of u.  Microsoft backs hd, xbox is actually turning profit. you think microsoft can take a fraction of the hit sony is taking and put more HD-dvd players out or "subsidize" the price of HD-dvd players in US homes with a minor loss?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i'll shit on all of u.  Microsoft backs hd, xbox is actually turning profit. you think microsoft can take a fraction of the hit sony is taking and put more HD-dvd players out or "subsidize" the price of HD-dvd players in US homes with a minor loss?



Pm me the day Microsoft gaming devision is out of the red buddy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

even if xbox 360 isn't making profit (i'll admit i'm not sure) what makes u think Microsoft can't do the same thing sony is doing with blu ray?  And with many more units of 360 in homes already, Microsoft and Hd-dvd is way ahead of the game.  MS has a intellectual property stake in HD-dvd.  They'll make the money back thru 360 and or hd-dvd sales


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya know, if there weren't so many humans, they could've put more Transformers in.

I mean, each side had like 2 dozen guys.  There were plenty to choose from.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

I saw it in the opening weekend. It was pretty good visual wise. The story line seemed to bring it down a little though. I was impressed however at Shia Labeauf, he is a better actor than I thought compared to his old show (Even Stevens).


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> even if xbox 360 isn't making profit (i'll admit i'm not sure) what makes u think Microsoft can't do the same thing sony is doing with blu ray?  And with many more units of 360 in homes already, Microsoft and Hd-dvd is way ahead of the game.  MS has a intellectual property stake in HD-dvd.  They'll make the money back thru 360 and or hd-dvd sales



Are you serious. Blu Ray comes with EVERY PS3, HD-dvd is a "ADD ON". Do you understand?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson this is for you


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

Just saw this movie, and it was amazing. Do we know anything about sequel potential? Has there been any news on it?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Just saw this movie, and it was amazing. Do we know anything about sequel potential? Has there been any news on it?



I read on youtube, they plan on doing 2 more films


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I read on youtube, they plan on doing 2 more films



Awesome, I hope they manage to bring in Galvatron in a decent way. I also hope one of the movies is the transformers taking their Beast Wars forms


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

rumor is the Dinobots are coming


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:
			
		

> rumor is the Dinobots are coming


Along with the Constructicons & Soundwave.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

that would  be awesome to see combiners, I'd say the stunticons would be the best


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

oh no, more sucking.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

@narutosimpson-that's what your mother said last night  

@topic-I'm looking forward to the next film


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

haha, good one mr connery...


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, good one mr connery...



leave this thread


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

never, i'm obliged to give the opinion that transformers sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> never, i'm obliged to give the opinion that transformers sucks



There's a difference between giving in your opinion and trolling, and now your trolling


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i would say u r trolling, the question has come up 1000x "is this movie any good" and each time i fairly answer it sucks, and u r connery says it roxcccsseersz.  It's perfectly fair


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2007)

^ thats trolling crazy 



crazymtf said:


> There's a difference between giving in your opinion and trolling, and now your trolling



i would say u r trolling, the question has come up 1000x "is this movie any good" and each time i fairly answer it sucks, and u r connery says it roxcccsseersz.  It's perfectly fair 

and on top of that he called ur post the worst ever


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

How am i trolling. Trolling means offensive towards the subject, liking something is offensive while hating is.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Aug 22, 2007)

@narutosimpson - 

@Sean Connery - Don't forget that Starscream is out in space, so he might come back as well.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Shadow Kaiser said:


> @narutosimpson - this
> 
> @Sean Connery - Don't forget that Starscream is out in space, so he might come back as well.



lol I love how you pwned that douchebag, I knew about starscream, he was the only one who survived at the end, or that we know of since in the film they didn't show what happened to Barricade after Bonecrusher transformed and went for Prime


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol I love how you pwned that douchebag, I knew about starscream, he was the only one who survived at the end, or that we know of since *in the film they didn't show what happened to Barricade after Bonecrusher transformed and went for Prime*



micheal bay is the douchebag, leaving things like this open, suck hd-dvds


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> micheal bay is the douchebag, leaving things like this open, *suck hd-dvds*



Did this even make any fucking sense?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Did this even make any fucking sense?



ignore him, he's a retard, must be related to Akatsuki300 and his second account trillville


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Did this even make any fucking sense?



it ddoes if u r literate and don't like movies for adults with intelligence of 5 yr olds


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

gee someone needs hooked on phonics


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah i totally owned this thread, you r gonna get left back for failing my class mr connery, left back to kindergarten!  and crazy, ur a well known fanboy,  your opinion is suspect  peace mf's and to this whack movie!! for at least a little while!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

this was meant for you since your grammar sucks
take that kira buttplug of yours and shove it up your bum then put it in your mouth and choke on it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah i totally owned this thread, you r gonna get left back for failing my class mr connery, left back to kindergarten!  and crazy, ur a well known fanboy,  your opinion is suspect  peace mf's and to this whack movie!! for at least a little while!



Once you hop off Nintendo's dick, learn to spell atleast better then I do, and learn the meaning of trolling please talk to me. Till then go fuck yourself


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 23, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Awesome, I hope they manage to bring in Galvatron in a decent way.



that's impossible, because Prime wasn't the one who beat him.

as for the Constructicons and Devastator....do we REALLY want them?  I mean, Devastator was just a stupid version of the Hulk (minus the power fed by anger thing).



> Don't forget that Starscream is out in space, so he might come back as well.



Starscream is immortal.  He can come back as many damn times as they want him to.



Sean Connery said:


> rumor is the Dinobots are coming



yeah....it's a little more than a rumor when there's a fucking video of Grimlok!

GO VIDEO! I CHOOSE YOU!

Me Grimlock was locked! Now Grimlock can be star in sequel! I mean KING!


----------



## Isourou-san (Aug 23, 2007)

*barges in topic*

Great movie! Megan Fox is hot! Bumblebee is the coolest! Story was crap though...

*leaves topic and slams the door*


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> that's impossible, because Prime wasn't the one who beat him.
> 
> as for the Constructicons and Devastator....do we REALLY want them?  I mean, Devastator was just a stupid version of the Hulk (minus the power fed by anger thing).
> 
> ...



ok I didn't know about the video, I only got my information from wiki


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I heard this was only coming out on HD-dvd. sucks. i prefer blu-ray


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

the transformers movie was awesome. prolly the only Micheal Bay movie i like


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm shocked it's been 2 days and no bitching from narutosimpson, it's a x-mas miracle


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great Movie indeed. I woulda posted my opinion on the movie, but there was some kinda heated battle in here earlier.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 25, 2007)

leetlegit said:


> the transformers movie was awesome. prolly the only Micheal Bay movie i like



you didn't like Independence Day?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2007)

naruto_bruin said:


> I heard this was only coming out on HD-dvd. sucks. i prefer blu-ray


Paramount is now exclusive to HD-DVD.

Here is a little info about the thought process of Michael Bay >_>
[YOUTUBE]WN25hFa1rms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 26, 2007)

The robots didn't had enough scene time.


----------



## felix inactive (Aug 26, 2007)

The movie was amazing much better than the show. Why did they need to name Hotshot Bumblebee? It was still a good movie though. The acting was good but none of the robots got enough screen time. You barely got to see Megatron but other than that it was one of the summers best movies well that is what I think.


----------



## Highwind (Aug 26, 2007)

Tyrese + Robots in Disguise + Sweaty Megan Fox = Oscar for Best Picture


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Megan Fox= Winner of the Masturbation Awards


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 27, 2007)

Felix said:


> The movie was amazing much better than the show. Why did they need to name Hotshot Bumblebee?



ITT (in this topic), people who've never seen G1.

Besides, Hotshot was just a lame yellow Hotrod.

At least Hotshot didn't get Optimus killed though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 27, 2007)

in Armada in the japanese Dialouge he was called HotRod, but due to some copy right BS they changed his name for the dubbed version to Hotshot, same with the toy release of the Transformers Classic where he is called Rodimus instead of Hotrod


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

checked amazon.com the dvd is coming out october 16th


----------



## A Nanny As Cum (Sep 20, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Paramount is now exclusive to HD-DVD.
> 
> Here is a little info about the thought process of Michael Bay >_>
> [YOUTUBE]WN25hFa1rms[/YOUTUBE]



hahahah that little kid that changed into a robot made me laugh


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

A Nanny As Cum said:


> hahahah that little kid that changed into a robot made me laugh



omgfg that was awesome


----------



## A Nanny As Cum (Sep 21, 2007)

Felix said:


> The movie was amazing much better than the show. Why did they need to name Hotshot Bumblebee? It was still a good movie though. The acting was good but none of the robots got enough screen time. You barely got to see Megatron but other than that it was one of the summers best movies well that is what I think.



thats true megatron was only in the movie for like the last 15 min :S
but i think megatron will be back in the second movie

there must come a second movie because you see starscream flying of in to space at the end


----------



## Zetton (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't see it yet >_< but I'm 100% sure I'll buy it for DVD.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

^ There's still a chance for you to go and see it in theatres. This 21st September it will be released on IMAX!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ There's still a chance for you to go and see it in theatres. This 21st September it will be released on IMAX!!



would of liked to gone to sacramento for the free imax showing, but I already know there would be a shit load of people there, and Sac is close to a 2 hr drive for me


----------



## Zetton (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ There's still a chance for you to go and see it in theatres. This 21st September it will be released on IMAX!!




Bah! I can't go, I'm out of town :[ Bloody hell  I'll find a way to get to it within the next 3 weeks >.>


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

Seriously, I wouldn't want to miss it for the world if I'm in the US to go and see it again!!. The IMAX version have a couple of minutes extra scenes in it and I heard Barricade disappearance when the highway chase scene with Optimus is one of the extra scene.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Seriously, I wouldn't want to miss it for the world if I'm in the US to go and see it again!!. The IMAX version have a couple of minutes extra scenes in it and I heard Barricade disappearance when the highway chase scene with Optimus is one of the extra scene.



son of a bitch


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't wait till I get this one dvd it probably now is one of my favorite movies this year.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

october 16th baby


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2007)

@Sean: ???


----------



## chrisp (Sep 21, 2007)

I forgot all about this! Download material!


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 21, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Paramount is now exclusive to HD-DVD.
> 
> Here is a little info about the thought process of Michael Bay >_>
> [YOUTUBE]WN25hFa1rms[/YOUTUBE]



Whizgiggle, That kid=robot bit was too funny. 
153 Million dollars and he drives a Tiburon that was priceless LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> Whizgiggle, That kid=robot bit was too funny.
> 153 Million dollars and he drives a Tiburon that was priceless LOL



hell I'd bang his asst. she's pretty hot


----------



## Buster (Sep 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> october 16th baby


Oh.. that's so not fair, they'll release it here(The Netherlands) on 13th December. So not cool, I have to wait 2 months longer than you guys. Unless I import it.

Also I can't wait for the second movie, but I've read on Bay's website that he will delay it.. that bitch. He made like 300 mil(?) and he will delay the sequel? That's gay.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 22, 2007)

Zachy said:


> Oh.. that's so not fair, they'll release it here(The Netherlands) on 13th December. So not cool, I have to wait 2 months longer than you guys. Unless I import it.
> 
> Also I can't wait for the second movie, but I've read on Bay's website that he will delay it.. that bitch. He made like 300 mil(?) and he will delay the sequel? That's gay.



then go ahead and import it then


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> then go ahead and import it then



HD-DVD doesn't have region-locking yet.=)


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> HD-DVD doesn't have region-locking yet.=)



whenever i copy a DVD...i take out the Region Code...


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> whenever i copy a DVD...i take out the Region Code...



Pirate. 

Plus, that dvd would only be in SD bitch.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Pirate.
> 
> Plus, that dvd would only be in SD bitch.



meh doesnt matter....normal DVD for a normal tv...

and we all steal anyway


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> and we all steal anyway



Only for trial purposes >_>

But since I would only buy this movie for the eye candy, getting it in SD is a waste.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

at least we don't have to put up with narutosimpson and his bitching about Transformers for a while


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> at least we don't have to put up with narutosimpson and his bitching about Transformers for a while



He got banned right?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> He got banned right?



yep, don't know the reason why he was banned, but who cares


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

Megan Fox is insanely hot in it.
The movie is pretty average though.

"Do you want me to ride you home? I mean, take you home?"


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 24, 2007)

Transformers is the best film I have seen in many years.


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

^^You mustn't have seen very many films.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen plenty.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2007)

It's really worth of your money no matter how many times you see it. At least to me that is


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

I still cant bring myself to like it at all.

Also, why do people complain about the HD/Blu-Ray thing?  It doesn't look THAT much better than regular DVD, unless yur a person who sits too damn close to the TV, which I guess would let you notice the difference.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

WelcomeToRapture said:


> ^^You mustn't have seen very many films.



silence you


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 24, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Also, why do people complain about the HD/Blu-Ray thing?  It doesn't look THAT much better than regular DVD,



It looks a shit load better if you have a decent tv.

The four major film formats provide pixel resolutions (calculated from pixels per millimeter) roughly as follows:

    * Academy Sound (Sound movies before 1955): 15 mm ? 21 mm (1.375) = 2160 ? 2970
    * Academy camera US Widescreen: 11 mm ? 21 mm (1.85) = 1605 ? 2970
    * Current Anamorphic Panavision ("Scope"): 17.5 mm ? 21 mm (2.39) = 2485 ? 2970
    * Super-35 for Anamorphic prints: 10 mm ? 24 mm (2.39) = 1420 ? 3390

A SDTV displays 640X480 resolution(pixel), while a HD TV capable of 1080p presents 1920?1080 resolution. That is a great deal more information on screen, and much more detail compared to SD. Thus, the experience is much closer to what you saw in the Theater. Plus the avergae bitrate on a HD audio track is 1.5mbps, which destroys DVD's average bitrate of around 640kps, bringing a much better sound.

The big draw of this is you can have a better TV without losing picture quality, a fault with 480i. You can even  a 103' 1080p plasma, and it's still going to look damn good.

Now, if you don't have a HDtv, then yes, HD-DVD/Blu-ray will not look much better than SD-DVD. But to say that they are not better than standard def is woefully ignorant.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> It looks a shit load better if you have a decent tv.
> 
> The four major film formats provide pixel resolutions (calculated from pixels per millimeter) roughly as follows:
> 
> ...



thing is, I don't care about any of that.  I'm not a technical junkie who needs all the new crap out there.

As for "experience is closer to what you see in the theater", is that a compliment or an insult?  Cuz theaters have always looked kinda shitty in some ways with the black spots and stuff.

Now, on-topic:  What Middle Eastern country did Cyclonus and Scorponok attack?  I REALLY doubt it was the country in the series for....obvious reasons


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 24, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> As for "experience is closer to what you see in the theater", is that a compliment or an insult?  Cuz theaters have always looked kinda shitty in some ways with the black spots and stuff.


Obviously that's a fault with the film reel they used, or projector*(I'm guessing that digital projectors would fix most of these faults, haven't seen a movie with one though). What I meant was the sound and overall detail found in theater is better represented by HD than SD.

Now as I said, if you're not interested in HD or are stuck with a SDTV, that's fine. But to say there isn't a difference between them is stupid. I would only buy this movie for the eye candy, not because of the characters or plot...which means that why not get the best presentation available, since there is no other reason to get the movie.

*Since those projectors cost a shit load...I don't think they would replace them to frequently.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know about other theaters, but the one I generally go to just went all digital. They upgraded all of the rooms to project the movie straight from a digital file on a hard drive instead of film.

The quality is much better.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 24, 2007)

before it got pulled from theatres...i saw it a total of 8 times


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

I still can't believe the irony in Jazz getting killed, despite being all-but-invincible in G1.

Hopefully I'll actually like the 2nd movie.  

Me still waiting for movie people to say that Gregg Berger play Grimlock again.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> thing is, I don't care about any of that.  I'm not a technical junkie who needs all the new crap out there.
> 
> As for "experience is closer to what you see in the theater", is that a compliment or an insult?  Cuz theaters have always looked kinda shitty in some ways with the black spots and stuff.
> 
> Now, on-topic:  What Middle Eastern country did *Cyclonus* and Scorponok attack?  I REALLY doubt it was the country in the series for....obvious reasons




um the Chopper was called Blackout, not cyclonus, there cyclownis


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> um the Chopper was called Blackout, not cyclonus, there cyclownis



my mistake.  I'm used to Cyclonus being an aerial Decepticon (or Herald of Galac....I mean Unicron), and Blackout being this little tiny guy that never did anything.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> my mistake.  I'm used to Cyclonus being an aerial Decepticon (or Herald of Galac....I mean Unicron), and Blackout being this little tiny guy that never did anything.



were talking about the Transformers Movie not Transformers Armada

Blackout was the mini con of Demolisher

Crumplezone was Cyclonus Minicon


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> were talking about the Transformers Movie not Transformers Armada
> 
> Blackout was the mini con of Demolisher
> 
> Crumplezone was Cyclonus Minicon



Blackout WAS in G1.  He worked at the Decepticon anti-air defenses.  He was only a little bigger than Bumblebee.

Cyclonus was, of course, Skywarp after being rebuilt by Unicron.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Blackout WAS in G1.  He worked at the Decepticon anti-air defenses.  He was only a little bigger than Bumblebee.
> 
> Cyclonus was, of course, Skywarp after being rebuilt by Unicron.



the guy above me was talking about Transformers Amrada from the Unicron Trilogy


----------



## Adonis (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys are still hyping this shit?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 24, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You guys are still hyping this shit?



hyping?  Hardly.

I'm just saying that I don't like it, and I shouldn't be told GTFO for saying it (like I was after I wrote my thoughts on pg 35)

Mostly though, I'm talking about G1 cuz I dun know of any other threads about it on NF.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You guys are still hyping this shit?



go suck a rail road spike


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 25, 2007)

sooooo........since the movie is gone from theaters, wanna make this a G1/BW discussion thread?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 25, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> sooooo........since the movie is gone from theaters, wanna make this a G1/BW discussion thread?



um no

....................


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Now, on-topic: What Middle Eastern country did Cyclonus and Scorponok attack? I REALLY doubt it was the country in the series for....obvious reasons


I think it's in Qatar.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojim said:


> I think it's in Qatar.



it was Qatar


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, it was Qatar. That place sucked by the way.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2007)

^ any particular reason why you say it sucked? Just curious...


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, it was Qatar. That place sucked by the way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojim said:


> ^ any particular reason why you say it sucked? Just curious...


I was there while I was in the military... 

and fuck off Connery.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was there while I was in the military...
> 
> and fuck off Connery.



sure you were


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2007)

@LIL MO: I see then ^^. You have your own reasons...so it's ok.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 25, 2007)

connery i'm sure u can get repbanned for posting stupid oversized pics in reps.

and i can see u r still jacking off to cgi robots with bad scripts


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 5, 2007)

the second movie....ugh....has been confirmed.

I'd kill myself, but that wouldn't stop the movie from being made.

anyway, here's the scoop



> Writers Board Transformers 2
> 
> Writer Ehren Kruger and the team of Alex Kurtzman and Roberto Orci are in negotiations to join to write the screenplay for DreamWorks/Paramount's upcoming sequel film Transformers 2, according to The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> ...



Things I want in sequel.

1.  Dinobots *already confirmed, w00t!*
2.  Constructicons *sorta confirmed*
3.  Soundwave *they said it's a possibility for now, as well as Razorbeak*

side track here, but something I need to say.  You CANNOT change Soundwave's look.  He is SUPPOSED to be blocky, because it is drone and without feeling, like him.  Even if you change everyone else, Soundwave stays the same.

okay, back to list

4.  The first 5 minutes of the movie will consist of Optimus Prime basically telling the humans "Fuck you, this is OUR movie!  Ya know, like the last one was supposed to be?!" All humans except for Sam then disappear from the plot completely as the Transformers take up 95% of screen time, like it was meant to be.  

5.  Jazz comes back to life, and the movie gets to kill off Hot Rod in exchange.  Really, that's something that the original movie should've done.  Optimus was right, the only halfway-decent thing Rodimus ever accomplished was bring Optimus back to life to fix his screw-ups.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 5, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> 4.  The first 5 minutes of the movie will consist of Optimus Prime basically telling the humans "Fuck you, this is OUR movie!  Ya know, like the last one was supposed to be?!" All humans except for Sam then disappear from the plot completely as the Transformers take up 95% of screen time, like it was meant to be.


Fuck no. I don't care what the movie is "supposed to be", humans were the reason for most of the first movie's humor. Fighting robots made Transformers great; Americans getting their asses kicked in the beginning, human humor and hot chick made it the best movie in a long time.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 5, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> Fuck no. I don't care what the movie is "supposed to be", humans were the reason for most of the first movie's humor. Fighting robots made Transformers great; Americans getting their asses kicked in the beginning, human humor and hot chick made it the best movie in a long time.



I couldn't care less about humor in TF, or the humans.  They did little to add to the plot in the original, other than tell the Autobots where the Decepticons have started attacking (not that Teletraan-1 couldn't do it).  I don't want "human humor and hot chick".  Ya know what I want in Transformers?  A MOVIE ABOUT THE FUCKING TRANSFORMERS!!!!

And to say that with your avatar.....you shame the chosen of Primus far more than Rodimus ever did (and he got Optimus killed, so that's saying something)


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 5, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I couldn't care less about humor in TF, or the humans.  They did little to add to the plot in the original, other than tell the Autobots where the Decepticons have started attacking (not that Teletraan-1 couldn't do it).  I don't want "human humor and hot chick".  Ya know what I want in Transformers?  A MOVIE ABOUT THE FUCKING TRANSFORMERS!!!!


It _is_ a movie about Transformers. But not a movie featuring only Transformers. That would be dumb, boring and unsellable. The unsellable point is the most important; nobody except hardcore fans will see the movie if it only contains fighting robots. And the hardcore fans are able to generate a lot less revenue than the greater mass.

You know what I want? An entertaining movie about Transformers. Not necessarily a true-to-the-roots movie about Transformers. Watch the cartoons or the 1986 movie for that.



> And to say that with your avatar.....you shame the chosen of Primus far more than Rodimus ever did (and he got Optimus killed, so that's saying something)


You're not going to be able to make a point to me like that because I took part of very little of the Transformers franchise. I've owned some toys, I read a few comics, I saw one episode of Armada. I am very far from a purist on this matter.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> humans were the reason for most of the first movie's humor.



The humor was cringe-worthy.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 5, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> It _is_ a movie about Transformers. But not a movie featuring only Transformers. *That would be dumb, boring and unsellable.* The unsellable point is the most important; nobody except hardcore fans will see the movie if it only contains fighting robots. And the hardcore fans are able to generate a lot less revenue than the greater mass.



Do you REALLY think, with an American's attention span nowadays, that a movie consisting of robots beating the shit out of each other wouldn't sell?

And yeah, that's why G1 and Beast Wars did so well.  Because they were dumb, boring, and unsellable.[/sarcasm]



> You know what I want? An entertaining movie about Transformers. Not necessarily a true-to-the-roots movie about Transformers. Watch the cartoons or the 1986 movie for that.



I'd rather have no movie at all if it comes to that.  It's the same reason why people don't like their favorite books being turned into movies.



> You're not going to be able to make a point to me like that because I took part of very little of the Transformers franchise. I've owned some toys, I read a few comics, I saw one episode of Armada. I am very far from a purist on this matter.



Armada was just a pathetic way to cash in on the Pokemon craze.  It barely belonged in TF history.

Whatever, if you're not a fan, then there's no point in talking to you.


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 6, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Do you REALLY think, with an American's attention span nowadays, that a movie consisting of robots beating the shit out of each other wouldn't sell?
> 
> And yeah, that's why G1 and Beast Wars did so well.  Because they were dumb, boring, and unsellable.[/sarcasm]


What I REALLY think is that it would sell considerably less.



> I'd rather have no movie at all if it comes to that.  It's the same reason why people don't like their favorite books being turned into movies.


It's not the same reason. These movies are independent plots set in the same universe. Not many people would complain if you made a movie set in middle earth that wasn't connected to the main plot of LotR. People complain when they make a LotR movie but change things without a reason.

Transformers is like the former: they make a movie in the Transformers universe. With a new plot.



> Whatever, if you're not a fan, then there's no point in talking to you.


Sure there is. I'm a fan of the movie. This is a discussion about the movie and its sequal.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2007)

movie sucked royally


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> movie sucked royally



You said this months ago when it came out, too bad millions of people disagree with you and your opinions not really changing anyone else's. So why come in here, saying something very base and without any kind of support to back up what sucked about it, like this is contributing to something.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2007)

i thought the movie would be worse then the toon.but it was actually better


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 6, 2007)

I actually hated the toon and loved the movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You said this months ago when it came out, too bad millions of people disagree with you and your opinions not really changing anyone else's. So why come in here, saying something very base and without any kind of support to back up what sucked about it, like this is contributing to something.



you wanna fight?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2007)

Kimimaro said:


> I actually hated the toon and loved the movie



same here


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 7, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> It's not the same reason. These movies are independent plots set in the same universe. Not many people would complain if you made a movie set in middle earth that wasn't connected to the main plot of LotR. People complain when they make a LotR movie but change things without a reason.
> 
> Transformers is like the former: they make a movie in the Transformers universe. With a new plot.



no, when it's in the same universe, and involves the most important characters, that's called Retconning, a device that SHOULDN'T be allowed to exist.



> Sure there is. I'm a fan of the movie. This is a discussion about the movie and its sequal.



too bad this movie isn't Transformers.  The Go Bots were closer to the Transformers than these things were.  They simply took the names and stuck them on a bunch of robots that, with the exception of Skorponok, in no way resemble their originals in terms of looks or personality.

On that note, I just remembered something else I hated about the movie:  The humans stood a chance.  THAT CAN'T HAPPEN.  Cybertronian metal, which the G1 Transformers were made of, is over 100 times harder than diamond.  Only their own weapons are capable of harming each other.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You said this months ago when it came out, too bad millions of people disagree with you and your opinions not really changing anyone else's. So why come in here, saying something very base and without any kind of support to back up what sucked about it, like this is contributing to something.



I said it sucked too, and listed why, but you guys tried to shoot me down all the same.



gesy hyuga said:


> i thought the movie would be worse then the toon.but it was actually better



You. Fire. Jump into. Now.

Have you even seen the cartoon in the last year or so?  Have ANY of you?  If not, then I doubt you barely even remember the TF.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought it was actually quite good


----------



## Adonis (Oct 7, 2007)

I backed up everything negative I said about the movie; you guys ignored me. The fanboys were the ones who couldn't form a cohesive argument defending this turd other than "Lol, your stupidz" (ad hominem) "Everyone disagrees!" (ad populum/ ad numerum) or "Megan is soooo hot!" (ad I can ogle hot girls for free on the internets you horny douchum).

Shall I go through the list?
-Titular characters don't appear for most of the movie
-Two-dimensional side characters get more screentime than OPTIMUS PRIME AND THE FUCKING AUTOBOTS
-Only true action scene (punches exchanged rather than throws) occurs in the last 30 minutes of a 2 hour and 20 minute action film
-Horrible script (FBI guy lines were atrocious)
-Generic, though detailed, transformer designs (with the exception of the Autobots, every transformer was some unpainted, generic silver robot. I could barely tell the difference between Starscream and Megatron at times)
-Hackneyed humor with few exceptions (is comedy becoming the new filler for vapid plots?)
-Mediocre plot (why is the military leading 50 ft alien robots to a crowded city to make a drop off on top of a building despite the main bad robot turns into a harrier jet?)
-Teen drama bullshit

I've yet to hear a valid defense FOR the movie from fans that didn't begin in orgasmic hyperbole.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 7, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I backed up everything negative I said about the movie; you guys ignored me. The fanboys were the ones who couldn't form a cohesive argument defending this turd other than "Lol, your stupidz" (ad hominem) "Everyone disagrees!" (ad populum/ ad numerum) or "Megan is soooo hot!" (ad I can ogle hot girls for free on the internets you horny douchum).
> 
> Shall I go through the list?
> -Titular characters don't appear for most of the movie
> ...



*reads EPIC post*
I love you.....in a totally platonic way.


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

Eh, I didn't watch it in the theatres, but seeing as how the DVD is coming out in like a week I'll just watch it then.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

i like this movie.
megan fox ftw


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

oh yeah, I'll have it in 6.5 hrs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

I just went and picked it up from the store, I loved it in theaters, its just massive win.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

oh man, i bought it and put it straight in the toilet


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I backed up everything negative I said about the movie; you guys ignored me. The fanboys were the ones who couldn't form a cohesive argument defending this turd other than "Lol, your stupidz" (ad hominem) "Everyone disagrees!" (ad populum/ ad numerum) or "Megan is soooo hot!" (ad I can ogle hot girls for free on the internets you horny douchum).
> 
> Shall I go through the list?
> -Titular characters don't appear for most of the movie
> ...



See how you still got ignored there. 
Just like most other people on the internet you like to nit pick at things. No movie is perfect and half of the things you listed were matters of opinion...

Plus you acting like this is the debate center isn't helping your case when you guys frequently appeal to fallacies in there. People have different opinions on movies, you didn't like it don't fucking buy it, end of story. But sitting here and bitching at people who did like its not going to prove anything.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> oh man, i bought it and put it straight in the toilet



man, just stay out of this thread, all of your post  have been nothing more than pointless spam


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> See how you still got ignored there.
> Just like most other people on the internet you like to nit pick at things. No movie is perfect and half of the things you listed were matters of opinion...
> 
> Plus you acting like this is the debate center isn't helping your case when you guys frequently appeal to fallacies in there. People have different opinions on movies, you didn't like it don't fucking buy it, end of story. But sitting here and bitching at people who did like its not going to prove anything.



what, take ur own advice, the movie is human doo doo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> what, take ur own advice, the movie is human doo doo



Dude stop spamming, do you ever post on topic in none sexual threads?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

pulled this from wiki



> [edit] DVD
> Transformers will be released on Region 1 territories on October 16, 2007, on standard and HD DVD formats. The standard DVD will have single disc and two disc editions. Michael Bay will contribute an audio commentary.[78] The Wal-Mart edition of the DVD will be in a tin case with the same cover as the 2-disc and includes an animated version of the prequel comic book, with Peter Cullen reprising the role of Optimus Prime.[79] The Target Corporation disc case is a transformable two-dimensional image of Prime,[80] and a prequel comic book focusing on Starscream.[79] Region 2 will get the DVD sets on the December 3. Region 4 will get the DVD on November 1.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> pulled this from wiki



Damn, I should have bought that other bigger case, but I guess the movie is enough...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

u r making me mad by calling the movie good!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dude stop spamming, do you ever post on topic in none sexual threads?



your wasting your time, you know Narutosimpson enjoys anything with gay cowboys eating pudding


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

I just bought the special edition from Target and the transforming case is mad cool. It also came with the second disc so that was a plus. It was worth spending the extra $5.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> I just bought the special edition from Target and the transforming case is mad cool. It also came with the second disc so that was a plus. It was worth spending the extra $5.



Considered taking mine back to Wal mart and getting it,  but the one I got was only 13.99.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

you got the dvd by itself, the wal-mart exclusive version with the bonus dvd was 19.99


----------



## Buster (Oct 16, 2007)

Curse those region releases! Anyways I've read that they're already writing the script for the second movie, I hope it will be better than the first one. More screentime Transformers and less human, because this is about TRANSFORMERS.

I haven't seen a scene where the Autobots were discussing how to take down Brawl. Like "you do this and I do that", atleast SAY something to eachother. Okay they were talking about the Allspark but they need more development! Especially the Decepticons ffs.

Anyways, I'm going to import one of those exclusives. Which should I import? Walmart, Target or something?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Zachy said:


> Curse those region releases! Anyways I've read that they're already writing the script for the second movie, I hope it will be better than the first one. More screentime Transformers and less human, because this is about TRANSFORMERS.
> 
> I haven't seen a scene where the Autobots were discussing how to take down Brawl. Like "you do this and I do that", atleast SAY something to eachother. Okay they were talking about the Allspark but they need more development! Especially the Decepticons ffs.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to import one of those exclusives. Which should I import? Walmart, Target or something?



the expected release date for the second film is looking at June 26th 2009


----------



## Mojo (Oct 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You said this months ago when it came out, too bad millions of people disagree with you and your opinions not really changing anyone else's. So why come in here, saying something very base and without any kind of support to back up what sucked about it, like this is contributing to something.



I just bought the movie. I actually heard it was really good.  Oh well, I'll find out tonight


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems like a 0-Tier title in terms of the transfer.

Looks like a must-buy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

Mojo said:


> I just bought the movie. I actually heard it was really good.  Oh well, I'll find out tonight



It is really, really good.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 16, 2007)

I need to get this movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I need to get this movie.



then get off the net, get out of your house and go get it, Nuff said


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mojo said:


> I just bought the movie. I actually heard it was really good.  Oh well, I'll find out tonight



it's prettty bad


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> it's prettty bad



omg STFU and get out of this thread, all you have done in here is bashed this movie and spammed in here, to you the movie sucks cause there was no gay cowboys in it, so leave and go back to watching ass hurt mount.. er I mean Broke Back Mountain


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

^ omg what happened to ur blog u lame.  the movie sucks i can say it every time u say u love the movie


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> then get off the net, get out of your house and go get it, Nuff said



lol, 
I was so excited that when I got to work I asked my boss if I could run to the store and grab a copy  he said as long as I played him in a game of magic the gathering. (true story we play magic at work). That worked out nice


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> lol,
> I was so excited that when I got to work I asked my boss if I could run to the store and grab a copy  he said as long as I played him in a game of magic the gathering. (true story we play magic at work). That worked out nice



aww man, what kind of job do u have


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ omg what happened to ur blog u lame.  the movie sucks i can say it every time u say u love the movie



Can I ask why you think the movie is so turdish?


----------



## December (Oct 16, 2007)

Now I'm really considering about watching this movie since everyone says it's so good. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

@narutosimposon
I am a CADD technician. Yeah I got whooped by the black deck which is my favorite (that bastard), I had to play with the white one. After buying it we played with the transforming case for aboot an hour.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

Deviruchi said:


> Now I'm really considering about watching this movie since everyone says it's so good. I have high hopes for this.



It is really good but it has its flaws, every movie does. There were somethings I would of like to have seen in the movie overall I was more than pleased with the outcome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> @narutosimposon
> I am a CADD technician. Yeah I got whooped by the black deck which is my favorite (that bastard), I had to play with the white one. After buying it we played with the transforming case for aboot an hour.



what state do u work in?  

The reasons the movie sucks were listed thoroughly in this thread, but i can't allow the people to be lied to and sold this piece of crap with out hearing one person say it sucks.  

I find that when i get review the negative ones are more valuable than the positive ones


----------



## Snow (Oct 16, 2007)

I just watched it. Scenes are ruined by Michael Bayish "romantic-slow-motion-stops", Megan Fox can't act worth a shit but God knows I would marry that chick.

I used to be in love with Even Stevens so Shia La Beouf's faces and reactions crack me up and are very reminiscent of my childhood, so that's always good.

But yeah since I prepared myself for the bad acting of Megan Fox, and some of the corny lines it wasn't that bad. I'd give it a 7.9/10 as far as movies go.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw it and I thought it was alright.  I was just another action movie where all the women are playboy centerfolds imo.  And despite what everyone says, I thought the action moved too fast to truely understand what was going on.  I couldn't understand which transformer was which transformer nor could I understand just what the heck they were doing.


----------



## Snow (Oct 16, 2007)

CaptainAWB said:


> I saw it and I thought it was alright.  I was just *another action movie where all the women are playboy centerfolds imo*.  And despite what everyone says, I thought the action moved too fast to truely understand what was going on.  I couldn't understand which transformer was which transformer nor could I understand just what the heck they were doing.



I don't know about you, but I don't want to look at Rosie O'Donnell for 2 and a half hours.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> See how you still got ignored there.
> Just like most other people on the internet you like to nit pick at things. No movie is perfect and half of the things you listed were matters of opinion...
> 
> Plus you acting like this is the debate center isn't helping your case when you guys frequently appeal to fallacies in there. People have different opinions on movies, you didn't like it don't fucking buy it, end of story. But sitting here and bitching at people who did like its not going to prove anything.



You call not having a fucking plot nitpicking!? Jesus fucking Christ. What DOES it take for you to consider a movie bad?

Sorry, but I'm cursed with this thing called 'a brain.' You see, I can't watch a movie with shitty dialogue and a vapid plot bordering on retardation and lackluster action and leave the theater thinking, "What a great movie!" I know my praise would have to be, I don't know, justified by some standard and I'd have to be able to cite reasons why or I'd otherwise be full of shit like any other Transformers fan.

Answer me this, if this was such an action epic, where the fuck was the action? Why didn't the autobots show up until HALFWAY through the damn movie? Why was Megatron, the main antagonist, frozen for 4/5 of the movie? Why did Anthony Anderson have more screentime than the titular character? 

A movie can't be light on both action and plot yet somehow still be considered "Best movie ever."

Do you know what separates my opinion from yours and makes it better by default? I BACK MY CLAIMS UP! You and others can't thus puss out and argue, "It's my opinion! We can't justify it but you must respect it! Leave, you jerk, before you open our eyes!" 

Your opinion is baseless shit and you've failed to show why I should give it any thought. A movie isn't good on the grounds "I liked it." There's objective standards that must be met. Otherwise, the Gigli fans would be 100% right in saying Gigli was "OMG, Best MOVIE EVER!" Am I right?

Edit:
Muhahahaha! Guess what thread only has 4 stars, now!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Answer me this, if this was such an action epic, where the fuck was the action? Why didn't the autobots show up until HALFWAY through the damn movie? Why was Megatron, the main antagonist, frozen for 4/5 of the movie? Why did Anthony Anderson have more screentime than the titular character?



I won't lie but this is true.  Still, I thought it was a good movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> *SNIP*


Plot?!...it's a fucking Transformers movie, since when was it supposed to have a plot. In fact, it had too much setup...an hour and 50 minutes of setup. Now as for Michael Bay directing it was competent(Barely >_>), and the dialogue was terrible...but it was a summer blockbuster, no one watches those for the problems and messages that could have been brought up, they watch them for entertainment. Sure it's not the best movie, or even above average, but it was a enjoyable time. And the best Bay film by far.

The movie is no different than 300, and while I've criticized that movie before, I haven't trolled topics of it. You can say that it sucks, but the way you repeatedly state that, then bash fans for enjoying it is just plain "trolling."

Both Transformers and 300 deserve a 5/10, terrible dialogue and lackluster plot in all.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 16, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Plot?!...it's a fucking Transformers movie, since when was it supposed to have a plot. *In fact, it had too much setup...an hour and 50 minutes of setup.* Now as for Michael Bay directing it was competent(Barely >_>), and the dialogue was terrible...but it was a summer blockbuster, no one watches those for the problems and messages that could have been brought up, they watch them for entertainment. Sure it's not the best movie, or even above average, but it was a enjoyable time. And the best Bay film by far.



Exactly! If it's too heavy on plot, and the plot sucks, what does that leave us with? A shit movie. This movie delivers from no angle yet receives praise. Why? 

I've never seen a movie where no positive thing can be said in its favor yet it's venerated as the beat all blockbuster hit.


----------



## Snow (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you're taking a movie based on Action figures in the 90s a bit too seriously. I went in having watched the cartoons in my childhood and enjoyed it for the most part. The only problems I've seen with the movie came with the director. I walked out of the theater singing "End of an Act" from Team America ("Pearl Harbor sucks and I miss you!").


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Exactly! If it's too heavy on plot, and the plot sucks, what does that leave us with? A shit movie. This movie delivers from no angle yet receives praise. Why?
> 
> I've never seen a movie where no positive thing can be said in its favor yet it's venerated as the beat all blockbuster hit.


When exactly did I give it praise, I just said it was a enjoyable movie. It's enjoyable in the same way as most B-movies are, cept this one had a actual budget. And as for the other praise you keep bringing up, that's coming from mainstream audiences*, who also were able to sit through that shit-pile trilogy called POTC. Now, I understand that you want to help the people who lack the taste/experience* to tell that this movie has serious problems, but it can't be done. They'll keep flocking to them, forgetting the last movie they called "The best Ever," while they move onto the newer ones. No matter how much you tell them to stop.*

Obviously you've tried doing that, but they didn't accept. Now you're just trolling, repeating it's a shit movie, and stating the same reasons over and over again. If they didn't get it the first time, I doubt you will convince them with next tries.

*Extreme elitism >_>


----------



## spaZ (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone see Transmorphers lol its like a wannabe transformers but ugly 90 graphics that was made this year or w.e.


----------



## Snow (Oct 16, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Anyone see Transmorphers lol its like a wannabe transformers but ugly 90 graphics that was made this year or w.e.



I saw it on the shelves of Blockbuster for like $6.99. I lol'd.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> what state do u work in?
> 
> The reasons the movie sucks were listed thoroughly in this thread, but i can't allow the people to be lied to and sold this piece of crap with out hearing one person say it sucks.
> 
> I find that when i get review the negative ones are more valuable than the positive ones



*OMG STFU

No one here cares about your negative opinions about Transformers*madmad


----------



## Adonis (Oct 16, 2007)

nso said:


> I think you're taking a movie based on Action figures in the 90s a bit too seriously. I went in having watched the cartoons in my childhood and enjoyed it for the most part. The only problems I've seen with the movie came with the director. I walked out of the theater singing "End of an Act" from Team America ("Pearl Harbor sucks and I miss you!").



No. All I wanted was to see Optimus Prime and the other autobots duke it out against the decepticons. I didn't want some Oscar-nominee plot. My expectations were simple: the movie would be mostly about the Transformers. What I got instead was 70-75% Shia Lebouf, Megan Fox, generic soldiers, hackers, etc. Why would I go to Transformers to see a bunch of poorly-written, cookiecutter humans? Why would a movie spend 3/5s of the screentime setting up a shit plot rather than on Autobot vs Decepticon epicness?



			
				 Vonocourt said:
			
		

> When exactly did I give it praise, I just said it was a enjoyable movie. It's enjoyable in the same way as most B-movies are, cept this one had a actual budget. And as for the other praise you keep bringing up, that's coming from mainstream audiences*, who also were able to sit through that shit-pile trilogy called POTC. Now, I understand that you want to help the people who lack the taste/experience* to tell that this movie has serious problems, but it can't be done. They'll keep flocking to them, forgetting the last movie they called "The best Ever," while they move onto the newer ones. No matter how much you tell them to stop.*



My reply to you was a general statement. It wasn't directed at you I quoted you because it was in response to what you said about other posters. I know you don't praise it because you rated it 5/10.



> Obviously you've tried doing that, but they didn't accept. Now you're just trolling, repeating it's a shit movie, and stating the same reasons over and over again. If they didn't get it the first time, I doubt you will convince them with next tries.
> 
> *Extreme elitism >_>


[/quote]

I get your point. The only reason I brought it back up was because CBK had the gall to act as if I was the one making unsubstantiated comments while they were making cohesive arguments for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You call not having a fucking plot nitpicking!? Jesus fucking Christ. What DOES it take for you to consider a movie bad?
> 
> Sorry, but I'm cursed with this thing called 'a brain.' You see, I can't watch a movie with shitty dialogue and a vapid plot bordering on retardation and lackluster action and leave the theater thinking, "What a great movie!" I know my praise would have to be, I don't know, justified by some standard and I'd have to be able to cite reasons why or I'd otherwise be full of shit like any other Transformers fan.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, so because you backed your opinion up with a few half assed reasons which include such things as "the paint jobs on the autobots suck" then it makes mine  baseless. 

I liked the movie because it was fun, sure it appealed to a wider audience by concentrating more on human characters, but the sequel is already set up for the autobots to have center stage. I thought the story was decent, a few of the characters could have been more realistic, the FBI agent but over all I found this movie enjoyable. 

Just because my opinion differs from yours doesn't mean I'm inferior or whatever. You're acting pretty elitist with the way you're talking actually and elitism is not well liked for a reason. 




Vonocourt said:


> When exactly did I give it praise, I just said it was a enjoyable movie. It's enjoyable in the same way as most B-movies are, cept this one had a actual budget. And as for the other praise you keep bringing up, that's coming from mainstream audiences*, who also were able to sit through that shit-pile trilogy called POTC. Now, I understand that you want to help the people who lack the taste/experience* to tell that this movie has serious problems, but it can't be done. They'll keep flocking to them, forgetting the last movie they called "The best Ever," while they move onto the newer ones. No matter how much you tell them to stop.*
> 
> Obviously you've tried doing that, but they didn't accept. Now you're just trolling, repeating it's a shit movie, and stating the same reasons over and over again. If they didn't get it the first time, I doubt you will convince them with next tries.
> 
> *Extreme elitism >_>



I don't think it was the best movie ever, not even near the top, but people bitch too much about decent moves and can't ever find anything enjoyable in a movie. 

Acting like you're freeing people from the burden of bad movies is silly, its their opinion. Apparently marketing and stuff worked, people enjoyed the movie. Get over it.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 16, 2007)

So I watched it again tonight, and well....it wasn't as good as I remember it. The actions scenes were sweet, but short, especially the Prime/Megatron fight, which was painfully lame. And Megan Fox is a terrible actress. 

The second film should just start out with Unicron destroying earth and have the Autobots and Decepticons duking it out for two hours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So I watched it again tonight, and well....it wasn't as good as I remember it. The actions scenes were sweet, but short, especially the Prime/Megatron fight, which was painfully lame. And Megan Fox is a terrible actress.
> 
> The second film should just start out with Unicron destroying earth and have the Autobots and Decepticons duking it out for two hours.



I hope that all of the Autobots don't die off like they did in the old movie...


----------



## Adonis (Oct 16, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh wow, so because you backed your opinion up with a few half assed reasons which include such things as "the paint jobs on the autobots suck" then it makes mine  baseless.



You presented counterpoints? I must have missed that. Really, I don't think a guy who can't even find any specific thing of merit in the film other than the fact he enjoyed it is in any position to criticize my criticisms.



> I liked the movie because it was fun, sure it appealed to a wider audience by concentrating more on human characters, but the sequel is already set up for the autobots to have center stage. I thought the story was decent, a few of the characters could have been more realistic, the FBI agent but over all I found this movie enjoyable.



Wow, so vague. You must have gotten A's on all your college theses with such vivid supports. You're an English major? It shows. That's not sarcasm in the least. 



> Just because my opinion differs from yours doesn't mean I'm inferior or whatever. You're acting pretty elitist with the way you're talking actually and elitism is not well liked for a reason.



I'm not calling you inferior. You've simply failed to substantiate your opinion in any meaningful way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You presented counterpoints? I must have missed that. Really, I don't think a guy who can't even find any specific thing of merit in the film other than the fact he enjoyed it is in any position to criticize my criticisms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, you're just being insulting now. I don't see how someone can't accept that something can be fun for the sake of fun. I didn't call it an Oscar worthy picture, nor did I call it the best movie of all time. I'm not some Matrix fan running around talking about how philosophical the movie is. 

I just said it was enjoyable, and on top of that beautiful looking effects. I regard this movie in the same way I regard Bad Boys II and movies like that, they're fun to watch, I can watch them over and over but there's no real depth to it besides that. Doesn't mean I don't like the movie, doesn't mean I don't have complaints...

But you're looking at a movie made from a cartoon that honestly wasn't that great to begin with and acting like it should have been the best movie ever and its not for these reasons...

Do you expect that Thundercats movie to be good? I mean seriously, I was expecting this movie to totally suck and I actually had fun with it and enjoyed it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So I watched it again tonight, and well....it wasn't as good as I remember it. The actions scenes were sweet, but short, especially the Prime/Megatron fight, which was painfully lame. And Megan Fox is a terrible actress.
> 
> The second film should just start out with Unicron destroying earth and have the Autobots and Decepticons duking it out for two hours.



i agree with dark adonis.

also nexas.

megan fox is pedolicious for a 40 yr old.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i agree with dark adonis.
> 
> also nexas.
> 
> megan fox is pedolicious for a 40 yr old.



For the Last Time, Leave this Thread


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> For the Last Time, Leave this Thread



u don't wanna get banned again do u :\ i have legit comments on the movie, unlike ur spazzing


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm not some Matrix fan running around talking about how philosophical the movie is.



God, that was annoying when everyone wouldn't stop talking bout how great the fortune cookie messages in those movies. Luckily the second two sucked so everyone forgot about them being so _"DEEP."_ =)


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

all in favor in kicking Narutosimpson into the next dimensions say Aye


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> God, that was annoying when everyone wouldn't stop talking bout how great the fortune cookie messages in those movies. Luckily the second two sucked so everyone forgot about them being so _"DEEP."_ =)



I actually like the first one, but not as much as everyone else it seems. And yeah, the second one sucked so bad, I thought that the third couldn't be worse, but I was wrong.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 17, 2007)

I never said the first Matrix was bad, I quite enjoyed it, even though the plot was a bit too similar to the plot in "Dark City." I was just commenting on how cookie-cutter and simple the philosophy in the movies were.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hope that all of the Autobots don't die off like they did in the old movie...



there is a reason for that



I mean Optimus Prime, Megatron, Ironhide, Ratchet, Wheeljack, Brawn, Starscream (he comes back though), Skywarp, Thundercracker, Prowl, the Insecticons, Shockwave....that movie didn't fuck around!



Ya know, truth be told, if wasn't a HUGE TF fan, I'd probably love this movie.  I loved 300, and I heard that history "lovers" do nothing but bash its overexxageration.

However, my love of the series....just can't bring me to like it.  I don't care if I'm called a fanboy.  At least I know where my loyalties lie, unlike those who love every new blockbuster that comes out (not directed at anyone here in particular).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2007)

haha, the to sell toys analysis is pretty funny.  I could never afford transformers toys when i was young, so all that shit got lost on me


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, the to sell toys analysis is pretty funny.  I could never afford transformers toys when i was young, so all that shit got lost on me



not me.  I had a grandmother that was not above buying my love.

Due to this, I have all but 3 of the G1 toys (who wanted Brawn anyway?), and half of Beast Wars.

I couldn't give a shit about Armada though.  That was just a way of cashing in on Pokemon.

Also, that so-called "Ultimate Guide" is a piece of shit.  Barely any info on anything.  If I was in charge of writing that guide, it'd be a fucking 600-page encyclopedia on G1 alone.  I figure it'd take 3 volumes to finish up G2, BW and BM.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2007)

haha, 3 volumes? u should write it, i bet it would sell


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, 3 volumes? u should write it, i bet it would sell



the size these things would be, I'd have to charge like $50 a volume (why not?  Kingdom Come sells for $75).

I'd have to get hired by a publisher first, then go through licensing channels and...ugh, what a pain in the ass.

On a previous note, the power held by the toy companies astounds me.

the fact that this scene happened in order to sell Rodimus toys (well that, and it was a fucking epic scene) is beyond belief.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rcHOM_465Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

yes it was my friend, epic indeed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I never said the first Matrix was bad, I quite enjoyed it, even though the plot was a bit too similar to the plot in "Dark City." I was just commenting on how cookie-cutter and simple the philosophy in the movies were.



I didn't say it was bad really, just not all that great. And really the only part of it where I thought there was anything near being deep was the kid with the spoon thing. I like the movie and it has a nostalgic effect on me, but its no where near my favorite. 

Dark City was really good. Thing is supposedly the script for the first Matrix was rumored to be bought, and I can believe that...

Transformers didn't try to be philosophical really. It just played itself for what it was.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

went over to Target and got the Special Edition with the Starscream Prequel Comic and the Optimus Prime Transforming DVD case


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> went over to Target and got the Special Edition with the Starscream Prequel Comic and the Optimus Prime Transforming DVD case



I saw that last night at my friends. It was kind of cool. I like how the DVD goes in his back. Too bad this shit didn't come out on blu-ray.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

you get what you pay for


----------



## Buster (Oct 18, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> the fact that this scene happened in order to sell Rodimus toys (well that, and it was a fucking epic scene) is beyond belief.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rcHOM_465Vw[/YOUTUBE]


Hot Rod smells, but as you can see OP can own Megs anytime! Unlike in the movie, Bay didn't realized that. And Starscream is just awsm, kicking his own leader etc, too bad we didn't see more of that in the movie like insulting him. But you can all see/read that in prequel comics or w/e.

Also I think the first movie is just an introduction and the second movie will have more screentime for the Transforners intead of the filler humans.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree I would of loved to see some back talk from Starscream that is what he did in the original series, maybe in part 2 if he brings Megatron back as Galvatron we will see some insults.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

heres the break Down on the exclusive versions of the movie

Walmart- Standard DVD with Bonus DVD aniamted version of Transformers Begginings- Bumble Bee's side of the story feat Peter Cullen as Optimus Prime and Frank Welker as Megatron

Target- Special Edition 2 disc Set with a fold out Optimus Prime 15" Figure, dvds are stored in the Back, along with a Prequel Comic Book Starscreams side of the story, standard dvd comes with the same comic book

Best Buy- Special Edition 2 Disc in a Gift Box with 2 Minature action figures, Battle Damage Optimus Prime and Cliff Jumper



shadow__nin said:


> I agree I would of loved to see some back talk from Starscream that is what he did in the original series, maybe in part 2 if he brings Megatron back as Galvatron we will see some insults.



little known fact about Starscream, the movie Voice actor Charles Adler originaly was the voice of Silverbolt, leader of the Aireal Bots from the G1 Series in the 80's, also voiced one of the Decpeticon Target Masters from the Rebirth 3 parter in 87


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 21, 2007)

too bad Chris Latta (the original voice of Starscream) died back in 94.  At least he taught Doug Parker (Terrorsaur) how to sound like Starscream, which came in handy when Doug voiced him in "Possession".


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> too bad Chris Latta (the original voice of Starscream) died back in 94.  At least he taught Doug Parker (Terrorsaur) how to sound like Starscream, which came in handy when Doug voiced him in "Possession".



visit 

download the fan dubbed Robot Masters Part one and two

Daniel Ross voiced Star Scream and also for The Transformers Movie Game, he sounds identical to how Chris Latta did it back in the 80's


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 21, 2007)

The movie still rocks. My dad bought it for his HD DVD player. It's definitely the best live-action movie based on my favorite childhood shows. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990) is now 2nd best live-action movie to me.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 21, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> visit
> 
> download the fan dubbed Robot Masters Part one and two
> 
> Daniel Ross voiced Star Scream and also for The Transformers Movie Game, he sounds identical to how Chris Latta did it back in the 80's



says URL not found.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> says URL not found.



I just checked the link and it works fine


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> heres the break Down on the exclusive versions of the movie
> 
> Walmart- Standard DVD with Bonus DVD aniamted version of Transformers Begginings- Bumble Bee's side of the story feat Peter Cullen as Optimus Prime and Frank Welker as Megatron
> 
> ...


Have you gotten any and which do you recommend?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

Peter said:


> Have you gotten any and which do you recommend?



I got all 3, it's up to you which one you want, or get all 3


----------



## Buster (Oct 27, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> little known fact about Starscream, the movie Voice actor Charles Adler originaly was the voice of Silverbolt, leader of the Aireal Bots from the G1 Series in the 80's, also voiced one of the Decpeticon Target Masters from the Rebirth 3 parter in 87


He did well imo, too bady he didn't have many lines. Like "MEGATRON YOU FAIL". But he definitely doesn't sounds the same as the old Silverbolt. I think that's a good thing..

There's one thing I hope, and that's that they won't fuck up Soundwave's voice if he shows up in the sequel. Maybe something for Frank Welker? Or he's just too old, you could hear that in The Game. Tbh I prefer Huugo Weaving as Megatron atm, Frank Welker's Megatron voice is kinda gone..



Sean Connery said:


> I got all 3, it's up to you which one you want, or get all 3


Which one can you check the Transfromers for each detail? Or is it included in all of them?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 27, 2007)

Zachy said:


> He did well imo, too bady he didn't have many lines. Like "MEGATRON YOU FAIL". But he definitely doesn't sounds the same as the old Silverbolt. I think that's a good thing..
> 
> There's one thing I hope, and that's that they won't fuck up Soundwave's voice if he shows up in the sequel. Maybe something for Frank Welker? Or he's just too old, you could hear that in The Game. Tbh I prefer Huugo Weaving as Megatron atm, Frank Welker's Megatron voice is kinda gone..
> 
> Which one can you check the Transfromers for each detail? Or is it included in all of them?



rumor is Frank Welker will reprise his role as Soundwave, and if Megatron comes back as Galvatron, he will probally have that role

I played the Transformers Game, Frank Welkers Megatron Voice was just as  good as i was 20 years ago


----------



## Sarutobi Eru Simas (Oct 28, 2007)

... megan fox ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

Sarutobi Eru Simas said:


> ... megan fox ...



I changed my avatar to her for the time being.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm getting the movie in HD as we speak. >_>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm getting the movie in HD as we speak. >_>



I hope you're not buying one of those horrid HD DVD things.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

HD-DVD is actually pretty nice, only con is that Blu-ray has that protective coding which is a great feature, no more scratch discs. Both a miles better than DVD.

But no, look at the ">_>".

*Cough!*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> HD-DVD is actually pretty nice, only con is that Blu-ray has that protective coding which is a great feature, no more scratch discs.
> 
> But no, look at the ">_>".
> 
> *Cough!*



Yeah, I watch 300 on blu ray, it was better than in theaters.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

300 was pretty good...but from what I've seen of Transformers in HD, it will melt your eyes. It's that good..

Spider-Man 3 too, I'd buy both of these for the picture alone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd rather have them in Blu ray though...especially since the potential is there for all of the special features to be on one disk. I hate multiple disks, I always end up missing one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

Extra features...bah, most are fluff. I only really care about the commentaries, with the exceptions of some movies (Lotr EE, Blade Runner:Final Cut).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Extra features...bah, most are fluff. I only really care about the commentaries, with the exceptions of some movies (Lotr EE, Blade Runner:Final Cut).



I love deleted scenes, gag reels and some of that stuff. I hate some of the stuff though, a lot of times I wonder why they include it and who would watch it. I wish they would bring back extra angles though!


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2007)

Deleted scenes, there really seem to be hits and misses. Gag reels, while fun, aren't anything special, and extra angles..I don't remember what movie had that.

Eh 3.5% downloaded.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Deleted scenes, there really seem to be hits and misses. Gag reels, while fun, aren't anything special, and extra angles..I don't remember what movie had that.
> 
> Eh 3.5% downloaded.



I want to say Fast and the Furious one had them...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

for transformers you had to get the special edition since they were only on the second disc


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2007)

Not that I don't like this movie but damn it would,ve been great had Michael Bay not been the director.


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

i saw it with my mate colin, loved it to bits, all the electricals, special effects, everything, i wish that slut of a girl wasn't in it though, she ruins it


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 3, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd rather have them in Blu ray though...especially since the potential is there for all of the special features to be on one disk. I hate multiple disks, I always end up missing one.


Agreed. I finally got a PS3 a few months ago and was counting on Transformers to be my first Blu Ray and then Paramount adopts their HD DVD only policy. 

Ah well, when my brother gets a 360 I guess I'll buy the HD add-on. Still a great looking film even on DVD though.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

I loved it sooo much.  My only complaint is that in theatres I didnt know what the hell was going on in the fight seens between Autobots. All I saw was a bunch of metal moving infront of my face


----------



## Arishem (Nov 3, 2007)

I could tell who was fighting who, but what they were doing was another thing entirely. Bay needs to lay off the shaky cam and close ups. People like to see what's happening in a movie. Transformers would've also been greatly improved without the lame human sub-plots and stupid humor. More scenes involving the Transformers are another must. If they do all of that in the sequel, I'm sure it will be an even bigger hit and a much better film.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope, they're totally real, but the good thing is that Spielberg is still attached. Hopefully, he will tame Bay's excesses. I also think that he should be able to inject a sense of wonder with the sequel's larger scope.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 4, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Nope, they're totally real, but the good thing is that Spielberg is still attached. Hopefully, he will tame Bay's excesses. I also think that he should be able to inject a sense of wonder with the sequel's larger scope.



we should be thankful that Spielberg is involved


----------



## genetecist (Nov 4, 2007)

not interested


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 6, 2007)

Basically it was a nice nostalgic film. I saw the DVD version of it at my cousins house. He had a 50 inch plasma like mine but without surround sound. It's only really really good when the battle scenes are LOUD. So for me, the cinema version is still the best unless the neighbours don't mind loud noises.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Basically it was a nice nostalgic film. I saw the DVD version of it at my cousins house. He had a 50 inch plasma like mine but without surround sound. It's only really really good when the battle scenes are LOUD. So for me, the cinema version is still the best unless the neighbours don't mind loud noises.



it's always nice when you have a huge flat screen HD TV and a Bitchin Sound System to go with it, my neighbors thought WW III was going on in my house


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> it's always nice when you have a huge flat screen HD TV and a Bitchin Sound System to go with it, my neighbors thought WW III was going on in my house


Just make sure to skip the first 110 minutes.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Just make sure to skip the first 110 minutes.



hey, come on now


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 7, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> hey, come on now


I'm sorry, but after two viewings at home I was sick of watching some lame teenage shennagins, occasional transforming, some talky government stuff, a stupid hacker sub-plot that added nothing to the movie except a small chuckle, and a lame political joke about how useless George W. Bush is.

If there was some more action in there (it would've been better if it wasn't just a giant chunk at the end of the movie), it would've been better...but it isn't.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

I thought the movie was pretty good tbh.


----------



## Boromir (Nov 8, 2007)

Transformers was an amaznig movie. So damn epic... stupid critics.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 8, 2007)

I rewatched this earlier, you can never fully appreciate a movie when your with friends having fun and stuff.

I liked it alot more this time around I really wish Starscream had more time and the decepticons had more time overall though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm sorry, but after two viewings at home I was sick of watching some lame teenage shennagins, occasional transforming, some talky government stuff, a stupid hacker sub-plot that added nothing to the movie except a small chuckle, and a lame political joke about how useless George W. Bush is.
> 
> If there was some more action in there (it would've been better if it wasn't just a giant chunk at the end of the movie), it would've been better...but it isn't.



u must have the movie version of byakugan, truth!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

I really would've liked this movie more if it actually focused on the Transformers and not the humans.  Humans have always been side-characters at best in a TF series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I really would've liked this movie more if it actually focused on the Transformers and not the humans.  Humans have always been side-characters at best in a TF series.



Too bad giant robots don't sell movies in this country. 

People need to realize the goal they had was to make an enjoyable movie that could make money. 

Its hard to sell a movie without appealing to average movie goer and with the budget the expended on this film they had to do that to make it up. If they'd have made this appeal or the people who liked transformers back in the day, they wouldn't have broken even.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Too bad giant robots don't sell movies in this country.
> 
> People need to realize the goal they had was to make an enjoyable movie that could make money.
> 
> Its hard to sell a movie without appealing to average movie goer and with the budget the expended on this film they had to do that to make it up. If they'd have made this appeal or the people who liked transformers back in the day, they wouldn't have broken even.



i know that.  The truth is sad.  And you know what?  I'd rather have no movie than a bastard child of one.

To quote myself


			
				SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> My posting here is about not the movie, but the movie's fans. Now, I can understand why some people would like this movie, especially if they weren't familiar with G1.
> 
> However, they are relentless in defending it. You say ONE little thing that you don't like about the movie, and they jump on you like you had just raped their mother (she was hitting on me!) Some people just can't accept that there are people who don't like what they do, and that doesn't make them wrong. I swear, they're as bad as Endgame (I pray you never know who that is).
> 
> ...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Bring on Transformers 2


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Bring on Transformers 2



yes, hopefully Bay has less power over this one.

Also....where are the Ion Blasters and Fusion Cannons?  Everyone in....hell, basically EVERY TF continuity used em, so where did they go?  Did Spielberg turn them all into Walkie Talkies?


----------



## Syramoon (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the thing I actually liked most was the level of detail the graphic artists put into the film- I'd flip out every time they'd get close and you could still see the details of the car/truck they'd changed from... but the fight scenes *were* way too close- I didn't know what was going on a good part of the time... 



> Also....where are the Ion Blasters and Fusion Cannons? Everyone in....hell, basically EVERY TF continuity used em, so where did they go? Did Spielberg turn them all into Walkie Talkies?



And I completely agree, it seemed like all of them could only use their fists to fight (short Devastator in his tank form as far as I remember).  And if I said the wrong Decepticon- then I blame that on too little screen time, I mean, we really didn't even see the whole lot of them until like half-an-hour before the end...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

Syramoon said:


> And I completely agree, it seemed like all of them could only use their fists to fight (short Devastator in his tank form as far as I remember).  And if I said the wrong Decepticon- then I blame that on too little screen time, I mean, we really didn't even see the whole lot of them until like half-an-hour before the end...



I think they're renaming him from being Devastator for the 2nd movie, as there are rumors of the REAL Devastator being in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish they had explained why they called them Autobots...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wish they had explained why they called them Autobots...



because they're all robots based on types of automobiles.

I thought that was obvious.  Hell, even G1 never needed to explain that, and it was for kids!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> because they're all robots based on types of automobiles.
> 
> I thought that was obvious.  Hell, even G1 never needed to explain that, and it was for kids!



What I mean is this, why would aliens who have the ability to transform into anything, and just happen to all be cars call themselves autobots beforehand?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 8, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What I mean is this, why would aliens who have the ability to transform into anything, and just happen to all be cars call themselves autobots beforehand?



because their Cybertronian forms were all car-like.  Their parts were simply moved around when they got to Earth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> because their Cybertronian forms were all car-like.  Their parts were simply moved around when they got to Earth.



Don't remember the cybertron stuff to be honest.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't remember the cybertron stuff to be honest.



it was only the first 10 minutes of the first episode.  Wasn't much to cover.

Regardless, they all had car (or hover car) forms.

The Decepticons on Cybertron were all either these wierd geometric fighter planes, or tanks/moving attack fortresses.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> it was only the first 10 minutes of the first episode.  Wasn't much to cover.
> 
> Regardless, they all had car (or hover car) forms.
> 
> The Decepticons on Cybertron were all either these wierd geometric fighter planes, or tanks/moving attack fortresses.



They should make a prequel movie now...lol


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They should make a prequel movie now...lol



that would cause some severe retconning, and that's a dangerous thing to mess with.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> that would cause some severe retconning, and that's a dangerous thing to mess with.



Retconning? What's that?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Retconning? What's that?



*Retroactive continuity:*  Retroactive continuity, or retcon, is the deliberate changing of previously established facts in a work of serial fiction. The change itself is referred to as a "retcon", and the act of writing and publishing a retcon is called "retconning".



continuity gets VERY messy when you Retcon.  See, the problem here is that, by creating the new continuity in the first movie, it retcons previously established facts from the G1 series.  If they were to make a Cybertron prequel, they would more than likely go back to the G1 material, since Cybertron was never destroyed.  Doing so would retcon an already retconned continuity.

Ugh, that looks messy even on paper.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> *Retroactive continuity:*  Retroactive continuity, or retcon, is the deliberate changing of previously established facts in a work of serial fiction. The change itself is referred to as a "retcon", and the act of writing and publishing a retcon is called "retconning".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How messy? Like Highlander 2?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How messy? Like Highlander 2?



potentially, this could be much worse.

Highlander 2 was simply bad writing without care for continuity.

TF prequel would be a re-writing of something back into what it was re-written from.

Here's an example.  I'll say the sentence "I like to have tea with my friends on a summer day while it is sunny out."

now, I'll translate it into spanish.

"Tengo gusto de comer té con mis amigos en un día del verano mientras que es asoleado hacia fuera."

Now, I'll use that exact sentence and directly translate it back into english, and it becomes

"I have taste to eat tea with my friends in a day of the summer whereas it is sunned towards outside."

see what I mean?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> potentially, this could be much worse.
> 
> Highlander 2 was simply bad writing without care for continuity.
> 
> ...



That's pretty bad. I mean if they did a prequel people would get their wish, all robots, no humans, war on the other planet...more robots!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's pretty bad. I mean if they did a prequel people would get their wish, all robots, no humans, war on the other planet...more robots!



The point I'm making is that trying to go back and make it like the original, while using the new stuff, would create some kind of twisted, deformed child like that hunchback in 300.

As for more robots, personally I couldn't care less if Skywarp and Thundercracker were added to the movie characters.  Still, I wanted to see Wheeljack and DEFINITELY Soundwave.  However, as I already said in this thread.



> side track here, but something I need to say. You CANNOT change Soundwave's look. He is SUPPOSED to be blocky, because it is drone and without feeling, like him. Even if you change everyone else, Soundwave stays the same.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How messy? Like Highlander 2?


What is this Highlander sequel you speak of? They never made any past the original. And they definitely didn't bring Sean Connery's character back to life during a quickening.

That would be as stupid as Doc Ock being resurrected by ninjas...oh...wait.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Sear Connery was brought back to life in the 2nd one, sadly he died later on in the film


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Sear Connery was brought back to life in the 2nd one, sadly he died later on in the film



that's not the point.  He's saying that Highlander 2 should be treated like the Tsukihime anime.  In other words, as far as we're concerned, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2007)

Obviously I knew that Sean Connery's character was brought back to life in the sequel that does not exist, but was merely making a jab at how stupid it was.

Hence the Doc Ock reference.

Plus, my little brother wants to watch the G1 cartoons now.=)


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Obviously I knew that Sean Connery's character was brought back to life in the sequel that does not exist, but was merely making a jab at how stupid it was.
> 
> Hence the Doc Ock reference.
> 
> Plus, my little brother wants to watch the G1 cartoons now.=)



I just unlocked all the G1 characters on the Transformers Game


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Nov 9, 2007)

its was realli good this movie megan fox was just....*phew* anywayz ya its was good 9.5/10


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

I would Boink Megan Fox


----------



## Bender (Nov 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I would Boink Megan Fox



Don't wear her out

I get next.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Don't wear her out
> 
> I get next.



nicely said my friend


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> that's not the point.  He's saying that Highlander 2 should be treated like the Tsukihime anime.  In other words, as far as we're concerned, it doesn't exist.



You mean like that one Metal Gear Game we shouldn't speak of.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, like that. And Norman Osborn owning shares of the Daily Bugle.

>_>


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 10, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> there were alot of errors like that, some of the episoded I have on VHS that were distributed from FHE had them



I'm not really surprised.  Stuff like that happened all the time in cartoons back then.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 10, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I'm not really surprised.  Stuff like that happened all the time in cartoons back then.



look at what they had 20 years ago, after all the movie had better animation, due to the fact they had a higher budget than the tv series


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 10, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> look at what they had 20 years ago, after all the movie had better animation, due to the fact they had a higher budget than the tv series



true.  Toei did a really good job when they had a higher budget for a movie.

Watching Hokuto no Ken the series, then watching the movie, instant huge difference.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 10, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> true.  Toei did a really good job when they had a higher budget for a movie.
> 
> Watching Hokuto no Ken the series, then watching the movie, instant huge difference.



Toei even made some errors with Go Lion aka Voltron(US Title)


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

havent seen it but ive heard great things


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 12, 2007)

heres the teaser trailer for the new Transformers Cartoon


Link removed

sorry But David Kaye was better at Voicing Megatron then him voicing Optimus Prime


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 13, 2007)

....dear god, what did I just watch?

Forget everything I've said about the live action movie.

THIS is the worst thing to happen to TF!

I mean, it's nice that it has the Batman look.....but that's not a GOOD thing with TF!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> ....dear god, what did I just watch?
> 
> Forget everything I've said about the live action movie.
> 
> ...



oh hell, just read the comments people posted on youtube


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> heres the teaser trailer for the new Transformers Cartoon
> 
> 
> Kira Kener in black bra
> ...



Wow, that's horrible. Why did they go and do this?


I kept wondering why I heard screaming and crying over this trailer...then I realized it was me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow, that's horrible. Why did they go and do this?
> 
> 
> I kept wondering why I heard screaming and crying over this trailer...then I realized it was me.



the only good thing I can say is there using the original G1 transforming sounds instead of the one they used in the dubbed versions of Armada, Energon, and Cybertron


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> the only good thing I can say is there using the original G1 transforming sounds instead of the one they used in the dubbed versions of Armada, Energon, and Cybertron



Never saw Armada or Energon. 

Check this out.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never saw Armada or Energon.
> 
> Check this out.



they were on Cartoon Network, I own the complete 52 episode seires of Armada on DVD


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 13, 2007)

I never did like the Armada/Energon series.  Just seemed like a way of cashing in on the Pokemon formula.

I DID like how badass Megatron looked in it though.

as for a second look at that TF cartoon vid

*Spoiler*: _My reactions_ 





followed by


and finally





Still, I've seen MUCH worse.

I remember "Do the Mario" (and no, I will not post a link, as doing so should be a fucking federal crime)


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 13, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never saw Armada or Energon.
> 
> Check this out.


That's fucking weak.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 13, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I never did like the Armada/Energon series.  Just seemed like a way of cashing in on the Pokemon formula.
> 
> I DID like how badass Megatron looked in it though.
> 
> ...



I just F'ing lol'd

are you refering to the Super Mario Bros TV Show from the early 90's


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I just F'ing lol'd
> 
> are you refering to the Super Mario Bros TV Show from the early 90's



yes, yes I am.

I'm not going any farther than that.


----------



## darksage78 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Never saw Armada or Energon.
> 
> Check this out.



lol I love how they used so many of the Alternators vehicle modes for that vid XP

Side note: Beast Wars forever =D


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> I never did like the Armada/Energon series.  Just seemed like a way of cashing in on the Pokemon formula.
> 
> I DID like how badass Megatron looked in it though.
> 
> ...



*Do the Mario! Swing your arms from side to side...*

Yeah it was pretty bad. Along with the constant use of sound effects in all the old Nintendo cartoons. 



Vonocourt said:


> That's fucking weak.



It was just still images, looks bogus. 



Sean Connery said:


> I just F'ing lol'd
> 
> are you refering to the Super Mario Bros TV Show from the early 90's



Yep! And not even the later ones, the Mario 3 and World show were more bad ass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2007)

I just got the DVD today and I have to say the movie was well done. Although the main fight scene within the city was kind of confusing (I guess some would call it fast pace).

Poor Jazz 

And the Iron Man trailer at the end was pretty cool


----------



## Wesley (Nov 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I just got the DVD today and I have to say the movie was well done. Although the main fight scene within the city was kind of confusing (I guess some would call it fast pace).
> 
> Poor Jazz
> 
> And the Iron Man trailer at the end was pretty cool



Yeah, that fight scene supposedly depicts lots of things happening simulateously, rather than a sequence of events.  It was a little hard to follow, because you can't really be sure when something happened relative to another scene.

Like Megatron kills Jazz, while Bumblebee is being hooked up to the tow truck, rather than Jazz dying and then Bumblebee being hooked up to the truck.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 13, 2007)

Transformers2 minus Tyrese = Failure


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, that fight scene supposedly depicts lots of things happening simulateously, rather than a sequence of events.  It was a little hard to follow, because you can't really be sure when something happened relative to another scene.
> 
> Like Megatron kills Jazz, while Bumblebee is being hooked up to the tow truck, rather than Jazz dying and then Bumblebee being hooked up to the truck.



Yeah, I like the visuals but the some of the scenes were hard to keep up with 

I also lost track of Star Scream and didn't notice that very fact until the very end when I saw him going back into outer space


----------



## Wesley (Nov 13, 2007)

I think what really made it confusing was how Megatron, Starscream, and Blackout could fly around and suddenly seem to be in an entirely different place, when they may not have actually moved at all.  It also didn't really help how they'd cut to F-22s or Blackhawks in flight, making you wonder if what you're seeing are humans or transformers.

I guess the people on the ground were also pretty confused by that though.

Maybe they shouldn't have had the army take out a nerfed Blackout (he kicked serious ass at the Qatar base, but his weapons could barely flip a car in the street battle), Optimus should have shot him down when Sam was about to hand the Cube over to him.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Wesley said:


> I think what really made it confusing was how Megatron, Starscream, and Blackout could fly around and suddenly seem to be in an entirely different place, when they may not have actually moved at all.  It also didn't really help how they'd cut to F-22s or Blackhawks in flight, making you wonder if what you're seeing are humans or transformers.
> 
> I guess the people on the ground were also pretty confused by that though.
> 
> Maybe they shouldn't have had the army take out a nerfed Blackout (he kicked serious ass at the Qatar base, but his weapons could barely flip a car in the street battle), Optimus should have shot him down when Sam was about to hand the Cube over to him.



that's hollywood for you


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

so is the sequel a go, this movie definitlely exceeded my expectations, so ill def see the sequel if it comes out


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 17, 2007)

can't wait til 2009


----------



## darksage78 (Nov 17, 2007)

They kinda took Barricade out of the picture after the highway chase scene and Scorponok is totally gone after the Desert scene, I really hope they show up in the sequel. I wonder how they're going to bring across new vehicle modes for the old cast, since Hasbro will definitely want to sell more toys and the old ones probably won't sell as well. Disguise seems almost useless now since most of the world knows about the Transformers and if they do bring in Grimlock and the dinobots as Dinosaurs, disguise is pretty much pointless.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

I totally forgot about this, the funniest Transformers Spoof on Newgrounds.com
Lol xDDDDDD


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahhh i've seen it 3 times  i love the fighting moments the best they were good, they actully swore in it lol


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 18, 2007)

Spoony's (a movie reviewer who only reviews movies he hates) review of the movie is up

Order Midori no Hibi's first 3 discs from Netflix!

before you say it, no, he's not a TF fan.  Never was.  He just didn't like this movie for what it was.  I think this sums it up pretty well



> The faithful might have even forgiven a bad movie if its heart was in the right place. Alas, Transformers is worse than being merely bad; it’s flat-out wrong, made by a joker who clearly has no knowledge or interest in the source material. Without even this basic foundation, how can the film possibly succeed? This is not exactly Shakespeare. *All we wanted was robots beating the oil out of each other, and apparently that was too much to ask. We’re talking about a movie premise that can be adequately explained by having a four-year-old kid slam two plastic dolls together while making laser sounds, and somehow even a nitwit like Michael Bay screws it up. How is that even possible? The only thing anyone credits that moron with is his ability to slap together hideously overbudgeted, bombastic ear-splitting action sequences filled with explosions and sports cars.* For once I thought his complete inability to comprehend or depict human emotions might actually work to his advantage in a robot movie. Silly me.



good old epic Spoony.  Never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2007)

Read that a couple days ago...and I got* my avy from a guy on spoony's forum...

*stole


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

another funny from Newgrounds.com
Primes Death Take 2 added on 1-10-2004
Hehe. xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 19, 2007)

The true Transformers movie...lucky brits.
Hehe. xD


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

heres another TF spoof from 2 years ago
Hehe. xD


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 21, 2007)

I finally got around to watching this movie and its not bad.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

heres a question I noticed no one asked, when Sector 7 used the cube on the cell phone, it was evil like a decepticon, same when Sam was hit by the Escalade, the Escalade, X-Box360 and the Mountain Dew Machine were attaking people, so how do you turn something into a Good Machine instead of a Evil Machine


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> heres a question I noticed no one asked, when Sector 7 used the cube on the cell phone, it was evil like a decepticon, same when Sam was hit by the Escalade, the Escalade, X-Box360 and the Mountain Dew Machine were attaking people, so how do you turn something into a Good Machine instead of a Evil Machine



same reason how a steam-powered gun turret in Bioshock can decide who to shoot and differenciate friend from foe - it just can.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> same reason how a steam-powered gun turret in Bioshock can decide who to shoot and differenciate friend from foe - it just can.



um never played bio-shock


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> heres a question I noticed no one asked, when Sector 7 used the cube on the cell phone, it was evil like a decepticon, same when Sam was hit by the Escalade, the Escalade, X-Box360 and the Mountain Dew Machine were attaking people, so how do you turn something into a Good Machine instead of a Evil Machine


Two words: Micheal Bay

His movies always have glaring problems and gaps in logic.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

Spielberg should of been whipping the piss out him for that


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Shitty Storyline but awesome Graphics


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> Shitty Storyline but awesome Graphics



the storyline was actually good, it almost kinda tied in with the G1 story


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> the storyline was actually good, it almost kinda tied in with the G1 story



The storyline was terrible, it had nothing that resembled a structure.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> The storyline was terrible, it had nothing that resembled a structure.



I said *almost*

I freaking lol'd after watching this, all the G1 fans from the 80's will love this classic moment


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2007)

watched this on demand, i haven't read all the post about this movie.  Anybody notice how most scenes start in the daytime, and as the robots arrive it turns to dusk, and when they are fully transformed it's only at nighttime?  Happens so many times in this movie.  Cept the final fight.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2022)

You could have made a new thread. This thread is so old the last post is from Naruto Simpson.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You could have made a new thread. This thread is so old the last post is from Naruto Simpson.


Nah, too many duplicate threads in here as it is.


----------

